# 'Blue Crush' Radical 20"



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha, did ya think i was actually gonna give away the secrets.lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wast of topic


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

now thats more like looks good homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 27 2010, 11:23 AM~17621173
> *now thats more like looks good homie
> *


yea had to edit a lil' thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED, :wave:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

nice ....  we dont like secrets lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 27 2010, 11:47 AM~17621405
> *nice ....  we dont like secrets lol
> *


does secrets get you like this weezy?









I'll post a build topic later on but, for now i'm just clowning


blue crush is well on its way to crushing the competition like this. hehe


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

make us proud homie !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@May 27 2010, 11:59 AM~17621507
> *make us proud homie !
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 27 2010, 09:25 AM~17621191
> *SIC'N'TWISTED,  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: SEE YOU SUNDAY


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 27 2010, 09:47 AM~17621405
> *nice ....  we dont like secrets lol
> *


then post up your whole display :0


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

NICE FRAME...
CANT WAIT TO SEE DA BUILD UP...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

getting more parts delivered next week


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....long over due FOR A THREAD :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD.....KEEP US POSTED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2010, 11:18 AM~17621122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

the doctors in fockers, and the parts list is almost complete



















pictures may be posted soon, but not today, hehe!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2010, 10:07 PM~17658494
> *:dunno:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 BADAZZ build bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Jun 2 2010, 09:47 PM~17679523
> *:0  :0  :0 BADAZZ build bro!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


my *****, :biggrin: 

thanks mike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT......................FOR MY HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

looks real good


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Crush's wheels are in the box ready to go to The Kandy Shop for paint tomorrow 
also seat is in there for a perfect paint blend match.

*$* the envelope on top is the payment for my man John T. *$*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: cant wait to see


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 07:47 PM~17860402
> *:wow: cant wait to see
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 27 2010, 01:45 PM~17623331
> *then post up your whole display :0
> *


didnt realize u had posted this lol...... :no: got to wait until the 2011 tour starts again was going to bust out at los magnificos but still adding to the bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 08:13 PM~17860735
> *me to :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 22 2010, 08:24 PM~17860879
> *didnt realize u had posted this lol......  :no:  got to wait until the 2011 tour starts again  was going to bust out at los magnificos but still adding to the bike
> *


haha ill just ask hottstuff lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 08:26 PM~17860925
> *haha ill just ask hottstuff lol
> *


if he lets you lol........ but i promise u this i will ride it in the arena got a few peeps saying i wont. i dont like to be tested then they lose


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 10:13 PM~17860735
> *me to :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....WAS GOOD BROTHER uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 22 2010, 10:28 PM~17860954
> *if he lets you lol........  but i promise u this i will ride it in the arena got a few peeps saying i wont. i dont like to be tested then they lose
> *


yo weezy i'll race you in the arena see who pops a chain first


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 10:40 PM~17861116
> *.....WAS GOOD BROTHER uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *











lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 22 2010, 08:41 PM~17861135
> *yo weezy i'll race you in the arena see who pops a chain first
> 
> 
> ...


 will do lol ... it can be replace so no worries on my end ......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 22 2010, 10:54 PM~17861315
> * will do lol ... it can be replace  so no worries on my end ......
> *


funk that, i forfeit already, chains are way to expensive to replace, i can't afford that man
you win the race on a tko


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 22 2010, 09:15 PM~17861674
> *funk that, i forfeit already, chains are way to expensive to replace, i can't afford that man
> you win the race on a tko
> 
> ...


you mean a TFKO. :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 22 2010, 09:33 PM~17861961
> *you mean a TFKO. :cheesy:
> *


i think pedal scraperz meant to say c.w.s.k.o :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 23 2010, 12:28 PM~17865629
> *i think pedal scraperz meant to say  c.w.s.k.o  :biggrin:
> *


??????????????????? i don't know what either one of them mean?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 06:04 PM~17869597
> *??????????????????? i don't know what either one of them mean?
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: it means cone weezy super knock out lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

all i made out from that nonsense was


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

lol n e ways chump ... what r u up too


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

chillen bout to watch a movie with the wifey just put the baby to bed bout to do the 








Hell yea I'll see ya'll later


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaL ScraperZ and his lil angel
with the one and only Blue Crush chillen' in the background


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sooooo here's how it began!!! The start of, the up and coming:
'Blue Crush' 68 Schwinn Stingray


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice frame you should make the turn table rack a surf bord


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, the poor boys, CE 707, 26jd, tito_ls

thanks everyone for checking out the topic build up from scratch to where it stands now is on page 3-4, the first 2 pages are just me being silly


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 24 2010, 02:24 PM~17876615
> *nice frame you should make the turn table rack a surf bord
> *


YO THATS FUNNY YOU SAY THAT GREAT MINDS MUST THINK ALIKE, BECAUSE THATS EXACTLY WHAT i PLAN ON DOING.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

and dont try and ride it cuz that one piece thats only welded to the lower part of the frame is not enough to keep it from flexing not talking shit bro I love the idea of the frame I know from when I did my 1st bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 01:26 PM~17876649
> *YO THATS FUNNY YOU SAY THAT GREAT MINDS MUST THINK ALIKE, BECAUSE THATS EXACTLY WHAT i PLAN ON DOING.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 01:26 PM~17876649
> *YO THATS FUNNY YOU SAY THAT GREAT MINDS MUST THINK ALIKE, BECAUSE THATS EXACTLY WHAT i PLAN ON DOING.
> *


you should do it with the same 3d style as the bike that would look sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 24 2010, 02:28 PM~17876662
> *and dont try and ride it cuz that one piece thats only welded to the lower part of the frame is not enough to keep it from flexing not talking shit bro I love the idea of the frame I know from when I did my 1st bike
> *


TOO LATE BRO, ALREADY BEEN RIDING IT WITH ALL O.G. PARTS GOT MY FACED PARTS CHILLEN WAITING FOR ENGRAVING BUT IT HOLDS UP GOOD. THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP THOUGH


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, CE 707, regal85, D-ice69, SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 24 2010, 11:24 AM~17876615
> *nice frame you should make the turn table rack a surf bord
> *


 :0 .......you can read minds lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 24 2010, 02:41 PM~17876794
> *:0 .......you can read minds lol!!!!!!!!!
> *


wHATS UP BRO HOWS THE PAPER BACK BANNER COMING, LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE, TONE LOCO, cadillac_pimpin


WHATS UP GUYS BUILD UP FROM START TO WHERE IT STANDS NOW IS FROM PAGE 3 -4 FIRST TWO PAGES ARE JUST ME WILDIN' OUT


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 11:46 AM~17876839
> *wHATS UP BRO HOWS THE PAPER BACK BANNER COMING, LOL
> *


lol those jerks i almost paid for that too!!!!!!!

i gotta learn to read the fine print!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 24 2010, 02:48 PM~17876856
> *lol those jerks i almost paid for that too!!!!!!!
> 
> i gotta learn to read the fine print!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET IT DONE FOR THIS WEEKEND, I GOT THE FUNK MASTER FLEX SHOW SAT. AND A BIG LOWRIDER SHOW IN ENGLISHTOWN NEW JERSEY, SUN i'M GOING TO SAT AND SUNDAY
WOULD OF GOT ALOT OF EYES ON TO SEE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 11:53 AM~17876892
> *TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET IT DONE FOR THIS WEEKEND, I GOT THE FUNK MASTER FLEX SHOW SAT. AND A BIG LOWRIDER SHOW IN ENGLISHTOWN NEW JERSEY, SUN i'M GOING TO SAT AND SUNDAY
> WOULD OF GOT ALOT OF EYES ON TO SEE
> *


is there anyone in your area that can get it done by then? i'll send you the cash? cause if i get it done and ship, i know it wouldnt make it out there in time.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bLUE cRUSH'S SECONDARY SEAT- MADE BY hENRY'S cUSTOMS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 24 2010, 02:59 PM~17876941
> *is there anyone in your area that can get it done by then? i'll send you the cash? cause if i get it done and ship, i know it wouldnt make it out there in time.
> *


CALL ME BRO
i HAVE A GUY IN MY AREA THAT DOES BANNERS NOT SURE IF HE CAN DO IT BY THIS WEEKEND OR WHAT HE CHARGES, I CAN CHECK WITH HIM, BUT YOU GOTTA EMAIL ME A COPY OF THE LOGO/DESIGN AND HOW YOU WANT IT TO LOOK AND EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANT ON IT, (EX. PHONE NUMBER, WEBSITE, EMAIL, ECT...) ITS YOUR CALL ON HOW YOU WANT IT TO LOOK COLORS AND WHAT NOT.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pictures from the beginning of the project to where it is now is on pages 3-4 guys


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Delivery of Blue Crush's faced parts from Spears
Got a full course meal in one package


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Got the custom wheels delivered from Mike Linville @ Toyshop Customs
and packaged them back up and now there on the way to John T @ The KandyShop along with Blue Crush's seat for a perfect candy/flake paint match blend


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sometime soon I'll post the real deal pictures of what the faced parts and wheels look like but, for now ya gotta deal with the packaging and sneak peaks. can't take the chance of anyone trying to steal my ideas and parts and try to take credit from where credit is due


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*I wanna take this time again to thank everyone that has worked with me so far and has been a part of Blue Crush!*</span>

It wouldn't be possible without my 'dream team' i got working with me on my project. Once again I'd like to give shout outs to my team:
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Blue Crush; A TEAM

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/two%20thumbs%20up.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and body
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
ToyShop- Wheels and brake setup
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- Bearing cups and seat post
Eddie's- Engraving and plating
and more to come....................*

Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the positive comments in the posts and p.m.'s filled with positive comments as well.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pics from scratch to where its at now starts on page three, first two pages are just me wildin' out


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 05:31 PM~17879286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to help Frankie :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Crush-
center bar for the handle bars first two pics
hand grip for handlebars last pic
the faced parts for the handlebars are still in hiding, along with the rest of the faced parts until they are complete


























TTMFT for Spears Customs Cruisers


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, childsplay69
whats up bro :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Before*










*After (just polished) not chromed, still needs to be engraved then plated*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 07:18 PM~17879194
> *Delivery of Blue Crush's faced parts from Spears
> Got a full course meal in one package
> 
> ...


hay dont tease us with that I want to see how good they came out :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 26 2010, 04:17 AM~17891407
> *hay dont tease us with that I want to see how good they came out :biggrin:
> *


lol me tooo, I'd like to see them too. maybe one day???? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got the wheels today. damn more crazy then i thought. gonna kill em with these :0


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 26 2010, 02:03 AM~17891384
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


damm it looks like crome?i woulda just leave it like that


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2010, 02:09 PM~17936306
> *got the wheels today. damn more crazy then i thought. gonna kill em with these :0
> *


thanks bro, and when your done with them they gonna be even more crazier


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jul 1 2010, 02:22 PM~17936411
> *damm it looks like crome?i woulda just leave it like that
> *


yea i would leave it but its all getting engraved so afterwards its gotta get plated anyway


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

allot of things are in progress for Blue Crush!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

got all my one of a kind custom faced parts wrapped back up tonight. in the next few days they'll be going back out once again but this time to Eddie's Engraving in FL. to get polished and fully engraved: front, back, side, side, top, bottom, inside & out..... I mean everything....

Blue Crush is coming along quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 9 2010, 10:12 PM~18007908
> *got all my one of a kind custom faced parts wrapped back up tonight. in the next few days they'll be going back out once again but this time to Eddie's Engraving in FL. to get polished and fully engraved: front, back, side, side, top, bottom, inside & out..... I mean everything....
> 
> Blue Crush is coming along quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Looking good can't wait to see it all complete bro!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 10 2010, 12:34 PM~18010394
> *Looking good can't wait to see it all complete bro!
> *


thanks for the compliment bro, I can't wait to see it done also, hopefully by this time next year it will be complete and everyone including myself can see Blue Crush completed.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE......KEEP IT COMIN :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 09:11 PM~18013104
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE......KEEP IT COMIN :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay, Okay, no more secrets guys:
here's all Blue Crush's faced parts pics!!!!!!!!!!!!












































































































































ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

hahaha what a ****........great choice on parts lol...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 10 2010, 09:38 PM~18013279
> *hahaha what a ****........great choice on parts lol...
> *


yea big props to my cutter and cad designer for all these dope parts, I can't wait to see them engraved now


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

love those reflectors :worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

EVERYONE SAW MY CUSTOM PARTS NOW, SO THERES NO MORE SECRETS
I BET YA WERE ALL LIKE







WHEN YOU SAW THOSE CUSTOM PARTS


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 11 2010, 01:08 AM~18014243
> *EVERYONE SAW MY CUSTOM PARTS NOW, SO THERES NO MORE SECRETS
> I BET YA WERE ALL LIKE
> 
> ...


custom parts??? WTF? It ain't what you just show us???? :angry:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2010, 12:10 AM~18014254
> *custom parts??? WTF? It ain't what you just show us????  :angry:
> *


HELL YEA BRO THEY ALL ONE OF A KIND LOL
BLUE CRUSH GONNA LOOK DOPE WITH THOSE PARTS I CANT WAIT
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 11 2010, 01:12 AM~18014271
> *HELL YEA BRO THEY ALL ONE OF A KIND LOL
> BLUE CRUSH GONNA LOOK DOPE WITH THOSE PARTS I CANT WAIT
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *




:roflmao:

with some china parts, of course it will looks dope!


with that frame, I give you a radical street custom 1st place


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 10 2010, 07:33 PM~18013245
> *Okay, Okay, no more secrets guys:
> here's all Blue Crush's faced parts pics!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO MARYLAND 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW!!!! GREAT LOOKING BIKE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT ALL PUT TOGETHER. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ill get you update pics in morn on rims homie :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2010, 11:14 PM~18031111
> *ill get you update pics in morn on rims homie :0
> *

























Thanks brother


fixed: PM them please!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 08:31 PM~17879286
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*
Blue Crush; A TEAM
PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and body
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
ToyShop- Wheels and brake setup
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- Bearing cups and seat post
Eddie's- Engraving and plating
and more to come....................*

I gotta add one more member to the blue crush team:

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Speedy's metal finishing- polishing faced parts*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, lesstime, DALLAS-G

wassup everybody, who's the spy?????????????? lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2010, 11:14 PM~18031111
> *ill get you update pics in morn on rims homie :0
> *


yo john is doing a awesome job on the wheels just got the pm pics and they are looking sicker and sicker for each new pic i get. 


thanks: SA Rollerz/John T.



TTT for Blue Crush and The Kandy Shop


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 01:41 PM~18037175
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, lesstime, DALLAS-G
> 
> ...


the feds are watching your build bro lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 13 2010, 08:07 PM~18039007
> *the feds are watching your build bro lol
> *



the feds huh? lol
they must be trying to figure out how i spent 6g's on this 
bike so far in the last couple of months but, still don't pay taxes lol ahahahahahahahahaha










here's a pic of my handlebars guys, I'm in a good mood 
so I figured I'll share a little bit with you all




















ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha gotcha all again ahahaha


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18039926
> *the feds huh? lol
> they must be trying to figure out how i spent 6g's on this
> bike so far in the last couple of months but, still don't pay taxes lol ahahahahahahahahaha
> ...


 :uh: 

:loco: 

6gs...dayum baller...cant wait to see it!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18040089
> *:uh:
> 
> :loco:
> ...


NO BULLSHITTING WE DOING IT RIGHT, THE RIGHT WAY AND ON THE FAST TRACK TO SUCCESS
DON'T QUOTE ME BUT OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD: 
-1400 for body, seat and fender painted and shipped
-like 120 for all the crazy ass cads from justdeez
-close to a 1g for the wheels and tires with disk brake system plus shipping
-around a 1g for all the faced parts raw, welding cutting etc.. extra secret stuff, lol
-3-4 hundred wheels candy, flake, leafed, clear, painted and shipping
-bout 140 for the secondary seat from henry's
-round 250 in dtwist parts shipped
-somewhere round 14/1500 for polishing and engraving everything
-more on shipping times 10
so far i think thats it but i know there was more
and still more to go............................................ :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 06:30 PM~18039926
> *the feds huh? lol
> they must be trying to figure out how i spent 6g's on this
> bike so far in the last couple of months but, still don't pay taxes lol ahahahahahahahahaha
> ...


lmfao


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18040313
> *NO BULLSHITTING WE DOING IT RIGHT, THE RIGHT WAY AND ON THE FAST TRACK TO SUCCESS
> DON'T QUOTE ME BUT OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD:
> -1400 for body, seat and fender painted and shipped
> ...


6gs huh lol i think i can top that :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 PM~18040375
> *6gs huh lol i think i can top that  :roflmao:
> *


idk, i dont get big baller club discounts like some of you guys lol, I'm an east coast yankee remember, shipping alone kicks my ass!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 08:12 PM~18040408
> *idk, i dont get big baller club discounts like so of you guys lol, I'm an east coast yankee remember, shipping alone kicks my ass!
> *


lol im no big baller just work hard for my money shit i barely get discount haha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhh i forgot to add in the money order fees and paypal fees i hate that paypal fee shit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

MORE UPDATES FOR BLUE CRUSH TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

I SENT ALL MY FACED PARTS TO SPEEDY'S METAL POLISHING 
AND EDDIE'S HAND ENGRAVING TODAY. TO GET POLISHED AND 
FULLY ENGRAVED. 130 BUCKS LATER IN SHIPPING FEES 
AND 700 DOLLARS DOWN DEPOSIT, THERE ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





here's all the receipts, tracking numbers and money order stub













here's all my parts headed to get polished and engraved 
at the ups store, ready to get loaded on the trucks












and here's the packing list for one of the boxes, the other box 
I'm not telling you fuckers whats in that one, 
you'll all just have to wait and see when its done. SECRETS!!!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18039926
> *the feds huh? lol
> they must be trying to figure out how i spent 6g's on this
> bike so far in the last couple of months but, still don't pay taxes lol ahahahahahahahahaha
> ...


damn 6 gs i spend about 400 on ma bike n i think thats alot lol u know what they say a real playa is a paya


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 14 2010, 05:35 PM~18046754
> *damn 6 gs i spend about 400 on ma bike n i think thats alot lol u know what they say a real playa is a paya
> *


like the saying it pays the cost to be the boss.

Shit i spent more than 400 on the wheels for this bike alone and thats not including the tubes, tires, rim strips or getting them painted, lol that was just raw metal.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 02:31 PM~18046719
> *MORE UPDATES FOR BLUE CRUSH TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I SENT ALL MY FACED PARTS TO SPEEDY'S METAL POLISHING
> ...


you shoulda put some gloves in there to so he dont cut himself lol


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 05:50 PM~18047850
> *like the saying it pays the cost to be the boss.
> 
> Shit i spent more than 400 on the wheels for this bike alone and thats not including the tubes, tires, rim strips or getting them painted, lol that was just raw metal.
> *


lol damn u vatos go all out but the bikes come out bad ass tho and damn thats alot but can wait to see the whole bike completed


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 14 2010, 08:03 PM~18047931
> *lol damn u vatos go all out but the bikes come out bad ass tho and damn thats alot but can wait to see the whole bike completed
> *


lol im white i guess i'd be a whato then lol, just playing but yea my man i cant wait to see it completed myself. I'm tired of eating ketchup sandwiches and roman noodles cant afford to eat good all the money goes to the project, lol ahahahaha just playing i eat steaks ONCE IN A bLUE CRUSH WHILE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jul 14 2010, 08:01 PM~18047914
> *you shoulda put some gloves in there to so he dont cut himself lol
> *


ITS FUNNY YOU SAY THAT MARCUS, BECAUSE ALL THE SHARP EDGES I CARDBOARDED UP SO THEY DONT GET CUT, LOL well o yea you saw








the cardboard part of it i forgot, lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 03:31 PM~18046719
> *MORE UPDATES FOR BLUE CRUSH TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I SENT ALL MY FACED PARTS TO SPEEDY'S METAL POLISHING
> ...


to tell you the truth i whould not sit there and read whats in the box lol i whould have riped it open then read the invoice(papers)
thats just me ???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 14 2010, 08:15 PM~18048056
> *to tell you the truth i whould not sit there and read whats in the box lol i whould have riped it open then read the invoice(papers)
> thats just me ???
> *


and you'd get cut up like you put your hand in a running lawnmower too


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 06:12 PM~18048022
> *lol im white i guess i'd be a whato then lol, just playing but yea my man i cant wait to see it completed myself. I'm tired of eating ketchup sandwiches and roman noodles cant afford to eat good all the money goes to the project, lol ahahahaha just playing i eat steaks ONCE IN A bLUE CRUSH WHILE
> *


lol whato that shit sounds funny and lol roman noodles bomb i buy them all the time haha


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol it be ok id get to see them you know how it is 
you get the parts you been waiting to see for weeks and there right in front of you and then you got to read naw open it up lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 14 2010, 08:28 PM~18048166
> *lol it be ok id get to see them you know how it is
> you get the parts you been waiting to see for  weeks and there right in front of you and then you got to read naw open it up lol
> *


i hear you i did then when it came freshly cut raw from spears ([email protected]) and i cut the shit out myself thats why i warned my boys, dont want them cutting themselves then sending me a emergency room visit bill attached to the engraving bill, lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that whould be messed up to get a er bill lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 05:15 PM~18048049
> *ITS FUNNY YOU SAY THAT MARCUS, BECAUSE ALL THE SHARP EDGES I CARDBOARDED UP SO THEY DONT GET CUT, LOL well o yea you saw
> 
> 
> ...


that makes you a good shipper lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

just checked all the tracking numbers:

money order envelope arrives to eddie 18 july
eddy's box to him arrives 19 july
speedys box to him arrives 20 july


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 15 2010, 02:54 PM~18054416
> *just checked all the tracking numbers:
> 
> money order envelope- delivered
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

speedy's box is in route

*CERRITOS, CA, US 07/20/2010 6:15 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY*
07/20/2010 4:48 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
VERNON, CA, US 07/20/2010 4:19 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
SECAUCUS, NJ, US 07/15/2010 1:31 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
SADDLE BROOK, NJ, US 07/15/2010 12:50 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
07/15/2010 12:17 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
STROUDSBURG, PA, US 07/14/2010 10:30 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
07/14/2010 8:06 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 07/14/2010 5:32 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

IT'S COMING


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wheels are painted and on there last coat of clear anyday now once they dry my man, John T. will be return shipping them back to me. '
ahhhhh i'm so excited



TTT for the Kandy Shop (aka) SA ROLLERZ


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 22 2010, 02:30 PM~18112142
> *wheels are painted and on there last coat of clear anyday now once they dry my man, John T. will be return shipping them back to me.      '
> ahhhhh i'm so excited
> TTT for the Kandy Shop (aka) SA ROLLERZ
> *



:thumbsup: Fuck, I understand that you are excited... so I am for you :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2010, 01:33 PM~18112174
> *:thumbsup: Fuck, I understand that you are excited... so I am for you  :biggrin:
> *


lol thanks bro i can't wait man all i got left is for Eddy to engrave everything then get everything plated and it will be complete for the most part. then to work on my one of a kind display and display board and its a wrap. still alot of money to go


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

john sent me a pic of them  should i post biding starts now 


















lol j/k post a pic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 01:39 PM~18112229
> *john sent me a pic of them  should i post biding starts now
> lol j/k post a pic
> *


ahahahahaha i know your joking, nice try



i will post pics soon but not tooo soon, lol

like i said before i don't need anyone stealing my ideas and trying to take credit for them.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean it hard to hide good ideas


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 22 2010, 01:45 PM~18112285
> *yeah i know what you mean it hard to hide good ideas
> *


i promise a picture or two, will be posted up of some of the parts soon, but not right away


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 22 2010, 02:47 PM~18112311
> *i promise a picture or two, will be posted up of some of the parts soon, but not right away
> *




We already saw the pizza and the t-bond


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18112344
> *We already saw the pizza and the t-bond
> *


ahahahahah fucker, nah 4 real i'll post some real pics of a couple of the parts soon


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 24 2010, 03:45 PM~17876828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

HI BRO I NEVER SAY IT BEFORE BUT 
YOUR BIKE IS 1 OF THE MOST SICK BIKE I EVER SAW GREAT JOB 
I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH !!!!
P.S I LOVE THE COLORS WHO DIDE THE PAINT JOB ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 26 2010, 03:06 PM~18144052
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> HI BRO  I NEVER  SAY IT BEFORE  BUT
> ...


thanks bro i am almost sure that this is the first bike using these colors also, i can't recall ever seeing another bike with these blues and greens in it
SA ROLLERZ- did body and paint bro

thanks again for the compliments


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2010, 03:15 PM~18144133
> * TTT LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 26 2010, 04:12 PM~18144100
> *thanks bro i am almost sure that this is the first bike using these colors also, i can't recall ever seeing another bike with these blues and greens in it
> SA ROLLERZ- did body and paint bro
> 
> ...


NO PROB YOU EARN IT !!!
 AND I,M A BIG FAN OF BLUE MY SELF 2 !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

TTMFT !!! props to this man for holding the PA low-low bike scene on his back !!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep doing your thing homie !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, LuxuriouSMontreaL, LROY62, D-ice69, red_ghost
dayum full house thanks for checking it out guys


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 26 2010, 03:29 PM~18144278
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PedaLScraperZ, LuxuriouSMontreaL, LROY62, D-ice69, red_ghost
> dayum full house thanks for checking it out guys
> *


worth every minute!!! Quality bike right there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 26 2010, 05:15 PM~18145148
> *worth every minute!!! Quality bike right there
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Crush's Wheels will be shipped either today or tommorow

From the Kandy Shop to the Pocono's


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 27 2010, 11:38 AM~18152322
> *Blue Crush's Wheels will be shipped either today or tommorow
> 
> From the Kandy Shop to the Pocono's
> ...


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

the pain train is coming, watch out


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 28 2010, 12:40 AM~18159946
> *the pain train is coming, watch out
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :wave: :wave: 
HMG THE PAIN TRAIN IS ON THIS WAY :0 WATCH OUT :0 !!!! :run: :run:   
CAN,T WAIT TO SEE IT ALL FINISH KEEP ON THE GREAT WORK HOMIE !!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, azteca de oro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I Put another coat of wax on earlier, took some close ups, of it glistening


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 29 2010, 02:43 AM~18171969
> *I Put another coat of wax on earlier, took some close ups, of it glistening
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Looks Crazy!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 29 2010, 05:43 AM~18171969
> *I Put another coat of wax on earlier, took some close ups, of it glistening
> 
> 
> ...




Can't wait to see the bike with the pizzas on it


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 29 2010, 05:43 AM~18171969
> *I Put another coat of wax on earlier, took some close ups, of it glistening
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm sending out two money orders today ahhhhhhhhh.

1 for 550 to Eddies to clear up the remainder of my bill for the polishing and engraving, this way all I have to worry about is shipping and
1 for 45.60 to John T. for the return shipping cost of the painted wheels

ahhh money goes quick but to a great cause, lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 29 2010, 02:06 PM~18174123
> *I'm sending out two money orders today ahhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 1 for 550 to Eddies to clear up the remainder of my bill for the polishing and engraving, this way all I have to worry about is shipping and
> ...



do you finallly think you gonna show this baby this year? 
Need a display I guess... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 29 2010, 10:38 PM~18180518
> *do you finallly think you gonna show this baby this year?
> Need a display I guess... :biggrin:
> *


na bro i wish, its gonna be a while until the engraving gets done then plating. theres a waiting list but im in line so hopefully Speedy is speedy with his polishing and eddie bangs out the parts. and the display got ideas,but still not sure yet gotta see the bike done to make my desicion for the display



step by step, day by day- i gotta take it


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck on the build-up...keep us posted!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 29 2010, 11:48 PM~18180657
> *na bro i wish, its gonna be a while until the engraving gets done then plating. theres a waiting list but im in line so hopefully Speedy is speedy with his polishing and eddie bangs out the parts. and the display got ideas,but still not sure yet gotta see the bike done to make my desicion for the display
> step by step, day by day- i gotta take it
> *


YUP THAT'S THE WAY TO DO IT BRO !!!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Jul 30 2010, 09:53 PM~18189798
> *Good luck on the build-up...keep us posted!
> *


thanks ma, i will definately keep ya posted


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 30 2010, 10:00 PM~18189853
> *YUP  THAT'S  THE  WAY  TO DO IT  BRO  !!!!!      :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


yessir, everytime i have something done i get it shipped to me first to approve and make sure its exactly right before i send it back out for the next step.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

YO FRANKIE BONES YOU GONNA HAVE A SICK ASS RADICAL BIKE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE N READY 4 SHOW! U GONNA REP EAST COAST VERY GOOD TO DA FULLEST...IM NOT EVEN ON YA LEVEL! IM ALL STREET JAJJAJAA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 30 2010, 11:24 PM~18190516
> *YO FRANKIE BONES YOU GONNA HAVE A SICK ASS RADICAL BIKE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE N READY 4 SHOW! U GONNA REP EAST COAST VERY GOOD TO DA FULLEST...IM NOT EVEN ON YA LEVEL! IM ALL STREET JAJJAJAA
> *


my *****......
thanks bro, but i keep it street also, you know how i do.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 09:27 PM~18190543
> *my *****......
> thanks bro, but i keep it street also, you know how i do.
> *


hell yeah i know ima be driving up there just to see ur bike when done i dont give a dam if is far or not im down!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 30 2010, 11:38 PM~18190628
> *hell yeah i know ima be driving up there just to see ur bike when done i dont give a dam if is far or not im down!
> *


hahaha hell yea i hear ya dogg.

I'm hoping its done by this show next year, I'ma enter it in the motorcycle category and see how i do against two wheel bikes with motors, lol.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 09:43 PM~18190659
> *hahaha hell yea i hear ya dogg.
> 
> I'm hoping its done by this show next year, I'ma enter it in the motorcycle category and see how i do against two wheel bikes with motors, lol.
> ...


i fukin buzz dont know wat im doing lol but i got ur back homie!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 30 2010, 11:53 PM~18190736
> *i fukin buzz dont know wat im doing lol but i got ur back homie!
> *


i can tell , lol. i wish i was

heres the show flier


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 09:54 PM~18190752
> *i can tell , lol. i wish i was
> 
> heres the show flier
> ...


i drinking for happinest n sadnest my lady is graduationg from college morrow n sadnest cuz my mom got surgery today


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 30 2010, 11:57 PM~18190777
> *i drinking for happinest n sadnest my lady is graduationg from college morrow n sadnest cuz my mom got surgery today
> *


damn congrats to your lady and prayers to your ma dukes


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 09:59 PM~18190796
> *damn congrats to your lady and prayers to your ma dukes
> *


thanks g


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

dayum new date for the delivery of my wheels

august 3rd!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA TOP


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

eddie got the final payment of 550 today in the mail and all my parts are schedualed to be polished for engraving this week. 
also the wheels are a day away from getting to me


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Girls go crazy for Blue Crush



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

got some ? for you what was sent to get engraved and how much was it ???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 2 2010, 08:13 PM~18210510
> *got some ? for you what was sent  to get engraved and how much was it ???
> *


huh? i don't understand what your talking about?


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

a day early, I just got the package with the wheels


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 3 2010, 11:09 AM~18216146
> *a day early, I just got the package with the wheels
> *


Pics


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Aug 3 2010, 01:33 PM~18216762
> *Pics
> *


comming soon







lol


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 3 2010, 12:34 PM~18216775
> *comming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 09:01 PM~18210406
> *Girls go crazy for Blue Crush
> 
> 
> ...




keep em bouncing :drama:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 3 2010, 02:34 PM~18216775
> *comming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's the arrival, but not the unveiling, lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 3 2010, 05:29 PM~18218243
> *Here's the arrival, but not the unveiling, lol
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


great upholstery 

who did it??? :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

wen u plan on shown the bike? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Aug 3 2010, 04:41 PM~18218369
> *wen u plan on shown the bike?  :biggrin:
> *


when its done :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE.........GOT THA WORLD WAITING :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Child's Play got some new rubber today!!
I got some new tires, 20 x 2.125 i was gonna use on blue crush but they didnt look right on the painted wheels so i switched em on to the spinnerz.
they look much better on child's play


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump.....................


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

the last few pieces for Blue Crush's wheels went out today, 
for that Canadian touch of Chrome. 
Once again, special thanks to D-twist for the hook up.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

sneak peak of the handlebars cut by Spears, before going off for engraving :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 01:57 PM~18284543
> *sneak peak of the handlebars before engraving :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...





aaaawwww shiiiitttt!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 11 2010, 01:30 PM~18284729
> *aaaawwww shiiiitttt!!!! :biggrin:
> *


just a little sumptin sumptin, lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 02:31 PM~18284736
> *just a little sumptin sumptin, lol
> *


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 02:31 PM~18284736
> *just a little sumptin sumptin, lol
> *


 :thumbsup: It's enough for now bro  

How things going?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 11 2010, 01:35 PM~18284763
> *:thumbsup: It's enough for now bro
> 
> How things going?
> *


same sh*t, different toilet

patiently awaiting parts


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 12:57 PM~18284543
> *sneak peak of the handlebars before engraving :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 10:57 AM~18284543
> *sneak peak of the handlebars before engraving :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped? lol nice homie very nice!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 11 2010, 07:03 PM~18287211
> *how much shipped? lol nice homie very nice!
> *


4 you- free just pay shipping


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: PedaLScraperZ

got another spy in the mix


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 05:36 PM~18287430
> *4 you- free just pay shipping
> *


HAHAHA O SHIT THATS WATS UP THANKS! U GOT PAYPAL RITE LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 11 2010, 09:45 PM~18288533
> *HAHAHA O SHIT THATS WATS UP THANKS! U GOT PAYPAL RITE LOL
> *


yea paypal is a yes

total for shipping will be $10,999.99

but with the handlebars- i'll throw in everything else, frame, wheels, all parts seats, everything also at no cost, just shipping.

shipping is costly, lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 07:48 PM~18288554
> *yea paypal is a yes
> 
> total for shipping will be $10,999.99
> ...


 :wow: DONE DEAL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

don't you want to see the pics first before you get it :0 just kiddin


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 11 2010, 11:26 PM~18288863
> *don't you want to see the pics first before you get it :0 just kiddin
> *



:yes: just the pics... even if you keep it or not


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 08:01 PM~18210406
> *Girls go crazy for Blue Crush
> 
> 
> ...


Blue crush gets em to shake and bounce, ahahahaha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

it even makes gremlins go crazy, lol



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

updates for all ya'll:

the parts are all done polished, getting engraved as you read this, lol

and the master cad-man himself, justdeez is working on another part for me one of the last few parts to put the puzzle together.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

did you wax it again???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 15 2010, 09:55 PM~18317118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nah this is an old pic, just to bump the topic :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike Linville, is working on more parts to add to Blue Crush.

Then those along with all the other parts will be off to speedy for polishing and eddie to engrave


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Scrape those pedalz


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PedaLScraperZ, azteca de oro, DRUID


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 12 2010, 02:50 PM~18293736
> *it even makes gremlins go crazy, lol
> 
> 
> ...


*LMFAOOO HAHAHAAA*


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt.................... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

just sent mike linville another 350 to cut up the last couple of faced parts to make blue crush china free. should be cut and welded by the end of next week and then off to speedy for polishing and then to eddy's for engraving with the rest of the parts. if all goes as planned all parts should be done by middle of september, then i get them back for a mock up and send them out to be plated. the last step ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! 


It's comming guys


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: on the way TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

long awaited pics revealed:


Blue Crush's handle bars




















if you don't know, now you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice too see somebody change up their engraving from that played out paisley/scroll shit everybody uses.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 26 2010, 06:47 PM~18414526
> *Nice too see somebody change up their engraving from that played out paisley/scroll shit everybody uses.
> *



hell yea bro, thats the first thing i said to him. I was like i don't want that leaf shit and it wouldn't look good with my parts. So i asked him to do a tribal style for the whole bike thats one of a kind. Trying to be o.g. 

can't wait to see how many people try and jack my style, lol :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 04:50 PM~18414553
> *hell yea bro, thats the first thing i said to him. I was like i don't want that leaf shit and it wouldn't look good with my parts. So i asked him to do a tribal style for the whole bike thats one of a kind. Trying to be o.g.
> 
> can't wait to see how many people try and jack my style, lol :biggrin:
> *


first lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2010, 06:58 PM~18414628
> *first lol
> *



whatcha think John?? they match the Kandy Shop frame great


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

look fing crazy bro real nice cant wait to see it all together


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: PedaLScraperZ


another spy


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its the irs seeing were your moneys going lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

here's the last picture for a little bit, enjoy


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 04:44 PM~18414507
> *long awaited pics revealed:
> Blue Crush's handle bars
> 
> ...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 05:50 PM~18415014
> *here's the last picture for a little bit, enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good frankie... eddy did a great job :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 07:44 PM~18414507
> *long awaited pics revealed:
> Blue Crush's handle bars
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

wow that is sick bro !!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 03:44 PM~18414507
> *long awaited pics revealed:
> Blue Crush's handle bars
> 
> ...


wow bro thats awsome! your rite that scroll/leaf design wouldnt of looked good on your parts! perfect bro, im digging it!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 08:50 PM~18415014
> *here's the last picture for a little bit, enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



GAWD DAAAMMNNNN!!!!! 


we can enjoy this pic for a while, wait for the others  keep the work on, it's beautifull


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 06:50 PM~18414553
> *hell yea bro, thats the first thing i said to him. I was like i don't want that leaf shit and it wouldn't look good with my parts. So i asked him to do a tribal style for the whole bike thats one of a kind. Trying to be o.g.
> 
> can't wait to see how many people try and jack my style, lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: parts look good, dont get me wrong, but "resident evil" from legions had nothing but tribal patterns engraved on his parts. Hernan has had tribal engraving on other parts posted on his website for years....hate to break it to ya but i dont think its YOUR style....

they do match the frame good though, and im not hatin or whatever some may wanna call it, just stating a fact...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 26 2010, 11:16 PM~18417005
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: parts look good, dont get me wrong, but "resident evil" from legions had nothing but tribal patterns engraved on his parts.  Hernan has had tribal engraving on other parts posted on his website for years....hate to break it to ya but i dont think its YOUR style....
> 
> they do match the frame good though, and im not hatin or whatever some may wanna call it, just stating a fact...
> *


thanks for the compliment... when i said first for this style i meant the design not the tribal deisgn/artwork as a whole. I know I'm not the first to have tribal engraved, but for this style "I am". That's what I meant. No pun intended. Thanks for the compliment bro.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you to everyone else also who has left positive comments so far also. lesstime, hotstuff, John T., Casper, weezy, d-ice, marcus, antwan, etc... 

thanks guys


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

no problem man, i cant wait to see it done myself. i seen that thing in johns shop sitting there for months, i thought about taking it myself but i got too much shit going on as it is. it seems to be in good hands though and thats what matters. good luck on your build...hope to see it out soon....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 26 2010, 11:27 PM~18417097
> *no problem man, i cant wait to see it done myself.  i seen that thing in johns shop sitting there for months, i thought about taking it myself but i got too much shit going on as it is.  it seems to be in good hands though and thats what matters.  good luck on your build...hope to see it out soon....
> *


yessir, it is in good hands.
I'm glad you didn't take it, lol.
thanks bro more pics coming shortly :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks real clean homie...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 15 2010, 08:55 PM~18317118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 06:50 PM~18415014
> *here's the last picture for a little bit, enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

all put together this thang gonna do damage! :thumbsup:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 26 2010, 05:44 PM~18414507
> *long awaited pics revealed:
> Blue Crush's handle bars
> 
> ...


  parts look sick will stand out more with the 2-tone


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Aug 27 2010, 12:50 AM~18417861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have something other than two tone in mind, ask Eddy He knows :0


----------



## tomknox (Aug 8, 2010)

looks mean, u kno tha deal braa! Wait till i get my steve linsay kit, engraving here i come!!

TC


----------



## tomknox (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe i forgot to mention who Steve Lindsay is, engraver's know who he is, if you don't just google it!! That's da man there! (No disrespect to anyone here, matter fact, if you don't know him and you engrave then shame on you!!)


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt... for a good build up


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 27 2010, 10:01 PM~18424068
> *
> I have something other than two tone in mind, ask Eddy He knows  :0
> *



:wow: WTF :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hell yea the handlebars should be delivered here any minute. they in transit


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 2 2010, 02:44 PM~18470939
> *Hell yea the handlebars should be delivered here any minute. they in transit
> *


already chromed too???? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2010, 04:47 PM~18472046
> *already chromed too???? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


nah bro. i'm waiting to get everything and gonna send it out all at once to be plated


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

got it in the mail last night came with a bonus rip gear t-shirt, thanks eddy for the added surprise!!!!! They look so much nicer in person, pics just don't do it justice




























I did a quick mock up and put them on Child's Play just for shits and giggles to see how they look and I am a very, very happy man.





























can't wait to see these on Blue Crush with the plating and the extra shine


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

and another one!!!!











:tongue: HI HATERS :tongue:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 3 2010, 04:29 PM~18481135
> *and another one!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Parts are coming out real good bro. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Sep 4 2010, 11:40 AM~18485518
> *Parts are coming out real good bro. Can't wait to see it all done.
> *


thanks bro me 2, getting close


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

could it be?????????????????





































yes it's 'Blue Crush'


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 8 2010, 08:56 PM~18520585
> *could it be?????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good looking good.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 8 2010, 11:56 PM~18520585
> *could it be?????????????????
> 
> 
> ...



 We will remember it!!! :wow:


:thumbsup: looks bADD Ass bro :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

and another one


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 9 2010, 05:57 PM~18528046
> *and another one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 9 2010, 06:57 PM~18528046
> *and another one
> 
> 
> ...


came out sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Sep 14 2010, 08:39 AM~18562901
> *came out sick
> *


big thanks to you for the hook up :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ahhh chit, here's the fender braces


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 16 2010, 04:29 PM~18585573
> *ahhh chit, here's the fender braces
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I Mailed out a money order today to my main man Eddy for some shipping costs for a return of some of my parts that are finished :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 8 2010, 09:56 PM~18520585
> *could it be?????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 18 2010, 11:07 PM~18601171
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU THANK YOU more to come soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 18 2010, 10:23 PM~18601282
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU more to come soon :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I came across the perfect match for Blue Crush's tires.
couldn't pass it up

The Blue Crush- blue walls


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 19 2010, 06:28 PM~18606066
> *I came across the perfect match for Blue Crush's tires.
> couldn't pass it up
> 
> ...


sic any other colors????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 08:32 PM~18606115
> *sic any other colors????
> *


i found all blue, all orange, all yellow and all red
nothing else with other colored walls bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dang how the all colored look???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

go to ebay then cut and paste whats below in the search bar and you should find them, it woulnt let me cut and paste the picture

BICYCLE TIRES FOR RAT ROD SCHWIN OTHERS 20 INCH BLUE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh ok i thouht you found them local or something lol thanks 
builds looking killer killer whale lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 19 2010, 08:49 PM~18606331
> *oh ok i thouht you found them local or something lol thanks
> builds looking killer killer whale lol
> *


yea the blue walls i found on my own from a buddy, i was just showing you the full color ones becaused you asked about them


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 19 2010, 06:28 PM~18606066
> *I came across the perfect match for Blue Crush's tires.
> couldn't pass it up
> 
> ...


damn those look bad ass


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 19 2010, 08:28 PM~18606066
> *I came across the perfect match for Blue Crush's tires.
> couldn't pass it up
> 
> ...


here's a close up of them- perfect lines for the blue walls not like some of those china whitewalls where the walls are painted uneven and not perfectly round.


only top notch stuff for blue crush- right down to the rubber shoes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Sep 19 2010, 08:32 PM~18606115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys- the blue gonna look perfect on the painted wheels


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pic of tire in the right area next to frame


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 07:37 PM~18614678
> *pic of tire in the right area next to frame
> *


huh?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

shit's comin sick bro...............love tha tire's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 20 2010, 05:37 PM~18614684
> *huh?
> *


put a tire in front of the frame then one in the back as if you were putting the bike together :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 20 2010, 07:43 PM~18614749
> *put a tire in front of the frame then one in the back as if you were putting the bike together  :happysad:
> *


GOTCHA, WILL DO SOON


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 20 2010, 07:39 PM~18614714
> *shit's comin sick bro...............love tha tire's :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MIKE, WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT 
SHE'S COMING TOGETHER VERY NICE
SHOULD BE SOON


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Crush's new blue walls, 

on the wheels they look 100x sicker


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 23 2010, 04:45 PM~18645966
> *Blue Crush's new blue walls,
> 
> on the wheels they look 100x sicker
> ...


im diggin' that alot bro!!!!!!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 23 2010, 05:45 PM~18645966
> *Blue Crush's new blue walls,
> 
> on the wheels they look 100x sicker
> ...


bad ass


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 23 2010, 05:45 PM~18645966
> *Blue Crush's new blue walls,
> 
> on the wheels they look 100x sicker
> ...


BADASS BRO THIS IS THE FIRST BIKE I LIKE WITH COLOR WALLS GREAT JOB YOU MADE ME A BELIEVER :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

THIS IS ONE SERIOUS PIECE OF ROLLING ART RIGHT HERE HOMIE. HOPE TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+Sep 23 2010, 09:58 PM~18647346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt, thanks playa. maybe one day you will being we not that far from one another, might just run into each other at a show one day


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

even mario's diggin the blue walls












> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 23 2010, 07:45 PM~18645966
> *Blue Crush's new blue walls,
> 
> on the wheels they look 100x sicker
> ...


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

Lookin good homez! Keep up da good work ......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Sep 27 2010, 03:29 PM~18673943
> *Lookin good homez! Keep up da good work ......................... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SNEAK PEAK through the fences
:0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha nice i see it well kindof lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


already, hahahaha


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 28 2010, 02:35 PM~18683563
> *SNEAK PEAK through the fences
> :0
> 
> ...


damnit i cant see shit lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Sep 28 2010, 04:35 PM~18683563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soon you'll be able to see it along with the rest of it!!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 28 2010, 09:08 PM~18688081
> *:biggrin:
> one of the best kept secrets, just a peek a boo shot, lol
> soon you'll be able to see it along with the rest of it!!
> *


cant wit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Sep 28 2010, 11:51 PM~18688640
> *cant wit
> *


me neither, lol


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 29 2010, 01:49 PM~18693845
> *me neither, lol
> *


lol lucky u tho u get to put it together n shit lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 30 2010, 08:17 AM~18700317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Sep 30 2010, 05:32 PM~18704140
> *i like that....
> *


how bout these!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump for some cool pics :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Sep 28 2010, 04:35 PM~18683563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 23 2010, 07:45 PM~18645966
> *Blue Crush's new blue walls,
> 
> on the wheels they look 100x sicker
> ...


dammmmmmm :wow: i like it ....real sick homie...i cant wait to see what wheels go in those:wow:      gona look a hundred times better :biggrin:


----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)

sketch i did


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Oct 1 2010, 09:45 PM~18714977
> *sketch i did
> 
> 
> ...


my *****
:0 lol thats cool- loooks similar but there is only 1 real Blue Crush  
and that's sitting in my living room, hehe


----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 1 2010, 08:39 PM~18715311
> *my *****
> :0 lol thats cool- loooks similar but there is only 1 real Blue Crush
> and that's sitting in my living room, hehe
> *


and thats the truth


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

new parts are in the process of being designed and cut as we speak and Eddy is still doing his magic with more and more engraving. some more parts will be going out for plating soon also.

no more new pics will be posted for a little while, sorry guys but I will keep you updated




were getting close to completion fellas :run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 28 2010, 02:35 PM~18683563
> *SNEAK PEAK through the fences
> :0
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS PIC.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 4 2010, 09:21 PM~18735869
> *I LIKE THIS PIC.
> *


thanks, if you look real good and close you can kind of see the matching candy painted wheels :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18735949
> *thanks, if you look real good and close you can kind of see the matching candy painted wheels :0
> *


 O YEA U CAN KINDA SEE THEM. BUT THE BIKE LOOK GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON. MUCH PROPS ON UR BUILD UP.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 4 2010, 09:36 PM~18736060
> *O YEA U CAN KINDA SEE THEM. BUT THE BIKE LOOK GOOD BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON. MUCH PROPS ON UR BUILD UP.
> *


thanks playa hopefully soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

got another package for Blue Crush delivered today, wrong parts, but I'm not complaining, :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

thats my cars name homie named it after her and that movie lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Oct 5 2010, 07:11 PM~18746128
> *thats my cars name homie named it after her and that movie lol
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i was in the office doing some thinking for more ideas for parts









now i'm taking notes and and drawing them up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sneaky Peak









believed to be the first ever
1 & 1/4" steering tube

that biotch is got some weight!!!!!!!!!
big meat, larry hoover


----------



## tomknox (Aug 8, 2010)

nice buzz!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tomknox_@Oct 11 2010, 11:07 PM~18787838
> *nice buzz!
> *


thanks bro, it's getting there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

UPS delivered more parts today, I was just as happy to see the delivery person as I was to get the parts, lol
















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I really did get a package from Eddy's Engraving today, lol

5 pieces only 6 more left to engrave then the plating begins 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

lookin good homie.......... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

got another package for Blue Crush delivered today, wrong parts, but I'm not complaining, :biggrin: 








[/quote]
YO BRO SENT ME ONE OF THOSE PACKAGE WHIT MY BLUE SIDE WALL IF YOU FIND ANY &
EVEN IF YOU DONT FIND THE TIRE SENT 1 PACKAGE LIKE THAT TO ME SAME MODEL !!! LOL :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

YO BRO SENT ME ONE OF THOSE PACKAGE WHIT MY BLUE SIDE WALL IF YOU FIND ANY &
EVEN IF YOU DONT FIND THE TIRE SENT 1 PACKAGE LIKE THAT TO ME SAME MODEL !!! LOL :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 
[/quote]


check your p.m. broham :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play












*The 2011 line up: Child's Play, SweetheartS & Blue Crush
*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

to the top


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:around:  :h5:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 17 2010, 12:59 AM~18831570
> *2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 17 2010, 03:59 AM~18831570
> *2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 17 2010, 02:59 AM~18831570
> *2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

pa is coming out stroung in 2011


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Oct 18 2010, 01:42 PM~18841739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :x:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BIKES LOOKN CLEAN HOMIE.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

She's got a 'Blue Crush'


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks again everyone for the positive comments

maybe a couple more pics coming shortly


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanna take a quick break from my build ups, to give a shot out to my wife!!
She's a big part of the Overall making of Blue Crush. She's picked out most of the parts for all the other bikes i've built recently, as well.

here's for you my love :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*I wanna take this time again to thank everyone that has worked with me so far and has been a part of Blue Crush!*</span>

It wouldn't be possible without my 'dream team' i got working with me on my project. Once again I'd like to give shout outs to my team:
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Blue Crush; A TEAM

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/two%20thumbs%20up.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and bodywork
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
ToyShop- Wheels, brake setup and some more goodies
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- Bearing cups and seat post
Speedy's Metal Finishing- polishing faced parts
Eddie's- Engraving

and more to come....................*

Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the positive comments in the posts and p.m.'s filled with positive comments as well.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18896650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 17 2010, 12:59 AM~18831570
> *2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Bro Nice Fucking Bikes Man........2 Thumds Up For The Homie.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dark angel (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats true it takes a good woman to stand throw it all and that was a coo video......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Oct 29 2010, 12:42 AM~18937333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word, my wife a big part of all my builds!


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 30 2010, 09:00 AM~18946642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What!!!!!!!! That's Fucking Cool Man Wife Likes Lowlows Too Nice..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*............ Much Love And Raspect To U And Ur Club Members Homie Happy Holloween Bro.............. !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 16 2010, 11:59 PM~18831570
> *2010 Line up KaotiK, SweetheartS, The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike & Child's Play
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 30 2010, 11:46 AM~18946873
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Update:

Mike Linville's finishing up the final piece to Blue Crush, then off to Eddy's for full treatment engraving. once it's engraved all the parts will head out to the plater and the bike will be ready to be unveiled.

get ready spring 2011!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 1 2010, 04:20 PM~18959919
> *Update:
> 
> Mike Linville's finishing up the final piece to Blue Crush, then off to Eddy's for full treatment engraving. once it's engraved all the parts will head out to the plater and the bike will be ready to be unveiled.
> ...


last part is done and on its way to me for inspection and fitment mock up checks, then it's going to my Floridian brother Eddy for full engraving treatment.


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 5 2010, 10:23 PM~18998871
> *last part is done and on its way to me for inspection and fitment mock up checks, then it's going to my Floridian brother Eddy for full engraving treatment.
> *


Nice Bro.....Cant What To See It..... hno: hno:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 

WASUP BRO !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Nov 6 2010, 07:18 AM~18999826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillen, just waiting for the final pieces


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 1 2010, 02:20 PM~18959919
> *Update:
> 
> Mike Linville's finishing up the final piece to Blue Crush, then off to Eddy's for full treatment engraving. once it's engraved all the parts will head out to the plater and the bike will be ready to be unveiled.
> ...


cant wait to see :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: good luck


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin: i see you been buying up the parts any update pixs to post :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Nov 8 2010, 04:11 PM~19017376
> *:biggrin: i see you been buying up the parts any update pixs to post :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: go through the topic there's plenty of pics to see :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 8 2010, 03:43 PM~19017190
> *cant wait to see :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: good luck
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Crush's new toyshop goose neck/stem









you could kind of see it glowing, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaL ScraperZ hit NYC nightlife billboards


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 07:20 PM~19018922
> *Blue Crush's new toyshop goose neck/stem
> 
> 
> ...


more work is being added to the goose neck for extra detail


you'll see what i mean when its finished, lol


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 08:20 PM~19018922
> *Blue Crush's new toyshop goose neck/stem
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship:  

DAMMMM THAT LOOK SO SICK !!!!
CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE WHAT,S NEXT !!!!  :yes: :yes:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 05:20 PM~19018922
> *Blue Crush's new toyshop goose neck/stem
> 
> 
> ...


*That's Sick Homie Nice Work!!!!!!! * :h5: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

blue crush belongs in elmo's word 4 sure, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Nov 10 2010, 01:30 AM~19031318
> *<span style='color:blue'> That's Sick Homie Nice Work!!!!!!!  :h5:  :h5:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


thanks playa it's getting there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

just got the wheel holders from cadillac pimpin, thanks again bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

always putting in more work on Blue Crush:

sent out some parts for show chrome to A & R Plating.










sent another part out to Speedy for Polishing for engraving
and a part to my man DTwist for some added twisting


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I decided to go a different route; 
i'm keeping all the parts and gonna continue finishing the parts and put them on a new frame, but I'm selling Blue Crush's frame, fender and seat: 

1200 TAKES IT- NO LOWBALLERS shipping not included


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

my new bike that the parts will be going on





























whatcha think


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 08:24 PM~19046884
> *my new bike that the parts will be going on
> 
> 
> ...


it's alright but i think the other frame
will do better for the parts
just my opinion but hey it's up tp u..


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

BLUE CRUSH HERE, BLUE CRUSH THERE , BLUE CRUSH EVERYWHERE


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 08:24 PM~19046884
> *my new bike that the parts will be going on
> 
> 
> ...


are u guna do any body mods


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 16 2010, 08:21 PM~19085919
> *are u guna do any body mods
> *


hehe :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 05:20 PM~19018922
> *Blue Crush's new toyshop goose neck/stem
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wassup people:










i think blue crush, is got itself a situation


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 18 2010, 10:09 AM~19100924
> *wassup people:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nice homie.........TTT For Blue Crush....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Gotta love it when you catch the hyena's looking for Blue Crush


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i think its time for pic updates?????


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 05:52 AM~19116407
> *Gotta love it when you catch the hyena's looking for Blue Crush
> 
> 
> ...


nice she looks like some hyna in ma skool but she has redish hair


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 20 2010, 03:38 PM~19119419
> *nice she looks like some hyna in ma skool but she has redish hair
> *


shes from sacramento


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 20 2010, 09:49 PM~19120563
> *shes from sacramento
> *


u dirty bird lemme find out my ***** marcus got a taste of that cookie, lol :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just clownin


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Nov 20 2010, 03:19 PM~19118366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   pics or it aint happen


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 20 2010, 08:44 PM~19120966
> *:dunno:  :dunno: i'd like to see updates too, i'm still wating myself,
> 
> pics or it aint happen
> *


LOL WHEN I GO BACK TO SKOOL ILL TAKE PIKX IM SUSPENDED TIL THE 30TH LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 22 2010, 03:00 PM~19133376
> *LOL WHEN I GO BACK TO SKOOL ILL TAKE PIKX IM SUSPENDED TIL THE 30TH LOL
> *


don't get caught  
you'll get suspended again


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 22 2010, 04:17 PM~19135040
> *don't get caught
> you'll get suspended again
> *


lol na im koo with her i just never got around to ask her for her number  lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 11 2010, 07:21 PM~19046865
> *I decided to go a different route;
> i'm keeping all the parts and gonna continue finishing the parts and put them on a new frame, but I'm selling Blue Crush's frame, fender and seat:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 your joking right???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 27 2010, 02:29 PM~19175480
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 your joking right???? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :no: this is the new blue crush










ima put all the custom parts on this frame and make an o.g. instead, no more radical for me


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 12:42 PM~19175557
> *:no:  this is the new blue crush
> 
> 
> ...


now i know you really blowing smoke up your ass your not selling blue crush finish what u started i want to see this bike complete :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 27 2010, 02:49 PM~19175606
> *now i know you really blowing smoke up your ass your not selling blue crush  finish what u started  i want to see this bike  complete  :biggrin:
> *


no smoke lol

you should buy it weezel, i meen weezy, lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 12:53 PM~19175639
> *no smoke lol
> 
> you should buy it weezel, i meen weezy, lol
> *


your right no smoke just air.... ha u got jokes huh ... naw im good with one bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 27 2010, 02:59 PM~19175673
> *your right no smoke just air.... ha u got jokes huh ... naw im good with one bike
> *


me neither,lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 27 2010, 12:42 PM~19175557
> *:no:  this is the new blue crush
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SOME REASON BLUE CRUSH IS GOING TO COME OUT.
:scrutinize:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 27 2010, 08:32 PM~19177723
> *FOR SOME REASON BLUE CRUSH IS GOING TO COME OUT.
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 12 2010, 06:21 AM~19046865
> *I decided to go a different route;
> i'm keeping all the parts and gonna continue finishing the parts and put them on a new frame, but I'm selling Blue Crush's frame, fender and seat:
> 
> ...


I thought Blue Crush was going to Crush the competition? :dunno:

That's almost as bad as winning one show, getting a photoshoot, parting it out, and saying that's better than having a title? :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2010, 09:12 PM~19193655
> *I thought Blue Crush was going to Crush the competition?  :dunno:
> 
> That's almost as bad as winning one show, getting a photoshoot, parting it out, and saying that's better than having a title?  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I heard you still building your 20" rad. and that's why I figured, I'd change classes  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 06:38 AM~19194973
> *I heard you still building your 20" rad. and that's why I figured, I'd change classes    :biggrin:
> *


because you want to build a Super Radical? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 29 2010, 10:38 PM~19194973
> *I heard you still building your 20" rad. and that's why I figured, I'd change classes    :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:58 PM~19195320
> *because you want to build a Super Radical? :dunno:
> *


dont be scared...lol 
:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2010, 08:12 PM~19193655
> *I thought Blue Crush was going to Crush the competition?  :dunno:
> 
> That's almost as bad as winning one show, getting a photoshoot, parting it out, and saying that's better than having a title?  :dunno:
> *


So you're saying you parted out Lunch Money already?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 29 2010, 11:32 PM~19195838
> *So you're saying you parted out Lunch Money already?
> *


tony has a title... :rimshot:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2010, 08:12 PM~19193655
> *I thought Blue Crush was going to Crush the competition?  :dunno:
> 
> That's almost as bad as winning one show, getting a photoshoot, parting it out, and saying that's better than having a title?  :dunno:
> *


I see what you did there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Nov 30 2010, 07:32 AM~19195838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2010, 11:17 PM~19197164
> *Yeah I gave the display to some homeless people who wanted it as a bed.
> :scrutinize:
> *



So I'm homeless all of a sudden?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2010, 07:12 PM~19193655
> *I thought Blue Crush was going to Crush the competition?  :dunno:
> 
> That's almost as bad as winning one show, getting a photoshoot, parting it out, and saying that's better than having a title?  :dunno:
> *


just dont drop em tony lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2010, 04:25 PM~19198942
> *just dont drop em tony lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2010, 07:25 AM~19198942
> *just dont drop em tony lol
> *


BAHAHAHAH I see what you did there.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

so is lunch money for sale? how much :0 :biggrin: 

I'll buy another Kandy shop creation :run:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

JUST TO MAKE THINGS CLEAR, LOL 
I'M NOT SELLING BLUE CRUSH, I JUST POSTED THAT FOR FUN
I WAS BORED ONE DAY AND WANTED TO SEE WHAT WOULD HAPPEN

I GOT AT LEAST 5 P.M.'S ABOUT IT FOR PEOPLE WANTING TO BUY IT. LOL

best i could say is, hit up Kandy shop and he will make you a top notch frame


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 10:17 PM~19201116
> *JUST TO MAKE THINGS CLEAR, LOL
> I'M NOT SELLING BLUE CRUSH, I JUST POSTED THAT FOR FUN
> I WAS BORED ONE DAY AND WANTED TO SEE WHAT WOULD HAPPEN
> ...


x2 Anything from Kandyshop Kustomz is going to be bad ass


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*I wanna take this time again to thank everyone that has worked with me so far and has been a part of Blue Crush!*</span>

It wouldn't be possible without my 'dream team' i got working with me on my project. Once again I'd like to give shout outs to my team:
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Blue Crush; A TEAM

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/two%20thumbs%20up.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and bodywork
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
ToyShop- Wheels, brake setup and some more goodies
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- Bearing cups, seat post and some more secret goodies
Speedy's Metal Finishing- polishing faced parts
Eddie's Hand Engraving- Engraving
A&R Plating- Triple chrome plating

and more to come....................*

Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the positive comments in the posts and p.m.'s filled with positive comments as well.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 30 2010, 12:17 PM~19201116
> *JUST TO MAKE THINGS CLEAR, LOL
> I'M NOT SELLING BLUE CRUSH, I JUST POSTED THAT FOR FUN
> I WAS BORED ONE DAY AND WANTED TO SEE WHAT WOULD HAPPEN
> ...


I KNEW IT.
:guns: :machinegun:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Guess what?????????????????????????
















it's Blue Crush :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 30 2010, 11:25 AM~19201176
> *x2 Anything from Kandyshop Kustomz is going to be bad ass
> *


x3


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 3 2010, 01:02 AM~19225178
> *x3
> *


return the favor, where's my sneak peak :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 2 2010, 10:04 PM~19225190
> *return the favor, where's my sneak peak :wow:
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 3 2010, 01:12 AM~19225270
> *
> *


word


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

UHMM ARE THESE TO BLUE CRUSH


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 22 2010, 11:05 PM~18886105
> *I wanna take a quick break from my build ups, to give a shot out to my wife!!
> She's a big part of the Overall making of Blue Crush. She's picked out most of the parts for all the other bikes i've built recently, as well.
> 
> ...



SHE'S HOT. 

&& OF COURSE VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 3 2010, 06:08 PM~19230587
> *UHMM ARE THESE TO BLUE CRUSH
> 
> 
> ...


please refrain from posting in my topics until, you square up your debts kid...
I will no longer acknowledge your posts.


and go fix your car you got for your sweet 16









:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 05:23 PM~19231032
> *please refrain from posting in my topics until, you square up your debts kid...
> I will no longer acknowledge your posts.
> and go fix your car you got for your sweet 16
> ...


DOES HE FEEL THE HEAT CUZ HE JUST GOT BURNED.!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 3 2010, 09:00 PM~19231899
> *DOES HE FEEL THE HEAT CUZ HE JUST GOT BURNED.!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thas y kids don't belong in the kitchen :biggrin:


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 05:23 PM~19231032
> *please refrain from posting in my topics until, you square up your debts kid...
> I will no longer acknowledge your posts.
> and go fix your car you got for your sweet 16
> ...


 :roflmao: thats some funny !#@!$ ware do you find it :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Dec 5 2010, 02:36 PM~19244792
> *:roflmao: thats some funny !#@!$ ware do you find it  :roflmao:
> *


right click save and cut and paste from another topic


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

funny ha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

last few parts are done being engraved by Eddy, they get mailed back home tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TTMFT x10000


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:05 PM~19289074
> *last few parts are done being engraved by Eddy, they get mailed back home tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TTMFT x10000
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 04:23 PM~19231032
> *please refrain from posting in my topics until, you square up your debts kid...
> I will no longer acknowledge your posts.
> and go fix your car you got for your sweet 16
> ...


At least he has some 13s Zeniths


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Dec 3 2010, 04:08 PM~19230587
> *UHMM ARE THESE TO BLUE CRUSH
> 
> 
> ...


those look tite


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 3 2010, 05:23 PM~19231032
> *please refrain from posting in my topics until, you square up your debts kid...
> I will no longer acknowledge your posts.
> and go fix your car you got for your sweet 16
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GANGSTA ASS CAR :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 11 2010, 01:15 AM~19298660
> *those look tite
> *


thanks a few more days and, I'll have the rest of them, maybe I'll post a sneak peak of one of them, lol. :0 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 11 2010, 10:47 PM~19304943
> *thanks a few more days and, I'll have the rest of them, maybe I'll post a sneak peak of one of them, lol. :0  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


GOT FOR IT PM ME PIKX  LOL JK


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

sneak peak of the wheel (you can kinda see it, lol)
















girl's gone wild- Blue Crush edition


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 14 2010, 09:43 PM~19327996
> *sneak peak of the wheel (you can kinda see it, lol)
> 
> 
> ...


bump for the sickness :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

UPDATESSS.! 
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 12 2010, 12:47 AM~19304943
> *thanks a few more days and, I'll have the rest of them, maybe I'll post a sneak peak of one of them, lol. :0  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


here's the last update I posted :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin good homie............... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*I wanna take this time again to thank everyone that has worked with me so far and has been a part of Blue Crush!*</span>

It wouldn't be possible without my 'dream team' i got working with me on my project. Once again I'd like to give shout outs to my team:
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Blue Crush; A TEAM

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/two%20thumbs%20up.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and bodywork
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
ToyShop- Wheels, brake setup and some more goodies
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- Bearing cups, seat post and some more secret goodies
Speedy's Metal Finishing- polishing faced parts
Eddie's Hand Engraving- Engraving
A&R Plating- Triple chrome plating

and more to come....................*

Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the positive comments in the posts and p.m.'s filled with positive comments as well.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, *toyshopcustoms*, POOHONTHABUMPER, juiced67impala
:0 :0 :0 :0 it's alive :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah Yeah, you caught me!!! Read the topic I just posted.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

just got some of my Parts back from Plating
and
got my package of parts from Eddy a couple of days ago.

Merry Christmas 2 me!!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 22 2010, 06:23 PM~19396314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


backatcha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

merry christmas franky b and family.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 25 2010, 12:22 PM~19417613
> *merry christmas franky b  and family.
> *


happy Saint Patricks Day to you and your fam also


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

My new crank thanks to Darin

That was the last part needed for Blue Crush to be china free


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 27 2010, 02:16 PM~19432182
> *My new crank thanks to Darin
> 
> That was the last part needed for Blue Crush to be china free
> ...


nice


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 27 2010, 04:16 PM~19432182
> *My new crank thanks to Darin
> 
> That was the last part needed for Blue Crush to be china free
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

k now put it together


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 27 2010, 04:32 PM~19432314
> *k now put it together
> *


*Ya, what he said! lol*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Dec 27 2010, 04:32 PM~19432314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully soon, I will be able to get some pics for my l.i.l. homies


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 27 2010, 03:24 PM~19432679
> *hopefully soon, I will be able to get some pics for my l.i.l. homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TONE LOCO, D Twist, PedaLScraperZ, isue1
:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 27 2010, 02:32 PM~19432314
> *k now put it together
> *


i heard it was all together already :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 27 2010, 05:08 PM~19433436
> *i heard it was all together already :0
> *


 :0 can we get a sneak peak :cheesy:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 27 2010, 06:31 PM~19433970
> *:0 can we get a sneak peak :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Dec 27 2010, 05:31 PM~19432736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: you know the answer also :biggrin: 



na but for real, I'll hit ya up with a sneak peak real soon, It woulnt be to detailed of a pic and might even be a bit blurry, but that's only so no one copy's my parts or try's to steal my ideas, before I get to show it.

can't take a chance with that and have someone steal my flavor.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 02:32 PM~19441186
> *
> na but for real, I'll hit ya up with a sneak peak real soon, It woulnt be to detailed of a pic and might even be a bit blurry, but that's only so no one copy's my parts or try's to steal my ideas, before I get to show it.
> 
> ...


no one going to copy you or still ur ideas beside i already know what u got :biggrin:  just get. the bike togther and come to texas and play with the big boys :biggrin: and bring it to vegas next yr no excuses bout it to far lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 28 2010, 05:26 PM~19441622
> *no one going to copy you or still ur ideas beside i already know what u got  :biggrin:    just get. the bike togther and come to texas and play with the big boys :biggrin:  and bring it to vegas next yr  no excuses bout it to far lol
> *


 you pay for the food, gas, and lodging for me and the family and I'll bring it down to you tonight so you can see it, lol.

I got the next few weeks free


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 07:11 PM~19444010
> *you pay for the food, gas, and lodging for me and the family and I'll bring it down to you tonight so you can see it, lol.
> 
> I got the next few weeks free
> *


What's up bro how u been?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 28 2010, 10:45 PM~19444402
> *What's up bro how u been?
> *


chillen bro, just trying to finish the last pieces to this puzzle to get this baby out in full effect.


the way it looks as of right now though, there's no lrm shows scheduled for 2011 on the east side of the country. I might have to wait another year to unveil her.  and I'm scheduled to deploy with the army again in 2012. 

lets everybody keep there fingers crossed for me to get a lrm show on the east coast this year, so I can at least try to qualify for the super show. :x:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Here's a minor, but major (to me) update for you's guys.
*

in the beginning when I first started blue crush, I got this lime green chain for it to go with the green pinstriping throughout the frame.
do you guys remember, lol.











well for months, I've been searching for a green and chrome chain instead of the all green one, to add more detail and for a one of a kind look. 

I even attempted to pop each and every link on the all green chain and add chrome pins and connector links to it, but that was nearly impossible to do. 

Finally, last night I found the one I was looking for. After a long and tedious search, I located the exact chain I was searching for from a guy in the United Kingdom of Great Britain.










I ordered it this morning. I had to pay for it using the currency converter from US Dollars to British Pounds, lol.

It will ship to me starting tomorrow. lets hope it doesn't take forever, for it to get from there to here.



I know it's not a big update but, to me it is. Especially, being I been looking for one like this for a long time and I finally found what I wanted. I've seen a few used one's in the last few months off of some old bmx bikes, but they were used and abused. This one is brand new and still in it's o.g. package.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 07:55 PM~19444554
> *chillen bro, just trying to finish the last pieces to this puzzle to get this baby out in full effect.
> the way it looks as of right now though, there's no lrm shows scheduled for 2011 on the east side of the country. I might have to wait another year to unveil her.  and I'm scheduled to deploy with the army again in 2012.
> 
> ...


Send it to me I'll show it for u in Phoenix and other shows  :happysad: :biggrin: 
Where u goin 2012? Afghanistan?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 09:44 PM~19445082
> *Here's a minor, but major (to me) update for you's guys.
> 
> 
> ...


what u guna doo with that all green chain


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 09:44 PM~19445082
> *Here's a minor, but major (to me) update for you's guys.
> 
> 
> ...


what u guna doo with that all green chain


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 29 2010, 12:39 AM~19445769
> *what u guna doo with that all green chain
> *


use it as a necklace, lol. :biggrin: 

I'm holding on to it until I get the new one from Great Britain. 

then when the new one gets here, I'll sell it. why you want it?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 10:43 PM~19445819
> *use it as a necklace, lol. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm holding on to it until I get the new one from Great Britain.
> ...


lol i was lke a necklace but yea it would look good on ma bike since ima paint ma bike sub lime green the colors almost the same


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 29 2010, 01:01 AM~19446013
> *lol i was lke a necklace but yea it would look good on ma bike since ima paint ma bike sub lime green the colors almost the same
> *


it's yours when my new one comes in remind me if I 4get


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 11:05 PM~19446053
> *it's yours when my new one comes in remind me if I 4get
> *


  cool i will :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 28 2010, 11:05 PM~19446053
> *it's yours when my new one comes in remind me if I 4get
> *


BTW I FORGOT TO ASK HOW MUCH WOULD U WANT FOR IT SO I CAN ADD THAT AMMOUNT TO MA PAY PAL SO I CAN SEND U THE PAYMENT AS SOON AS U GET YOUR NEW CHAIN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 29 2010, 11:10 PM~19453709
> *BTW I FORGOT TO ASK HOW MUCH WOULD U WANT FOR IT SO I CAN ADD THAT AMMOUNT TO MA PAY PAL SO I CAN SEND U THE PAYMENT AS SOON AS U GET YOUR NEW CHAIN
> *


pm sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Have a nice ass friday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2011- the year of the Blue Crush, lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 31 2010, 08:02 PM~19471262
> *2011- the year of  the Blue Crush, lol :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd: :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone ever see anything like it!!!!!!!! VERY RARE!!!!!

Pre-War, All Original, not a reproduction!!!!!

Imported from Germany, top notch quality
triple bullet bicycle headlight.

inspired when cars and airplanes were cool! This has a large center clear bullet light and two side bullet pods, offering orange colored lenses. Each pod has working og. bulbs, This is an outstanding piece that will get the heads turning. 

It even has a the original tag that says "Made In Germany, Importe D'allemagne, Import".

mounts the same as the new reproduction china bullet lights!!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 3 2011, 12:44 AM~19488328
> *Anyone ever see anything like it!!!!!!!! VERY RARE!!!!!
> 
> Pre-War, All Original, not a reproduction!!!!!
> ...


thats sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Bump for my dope, all original NOS, one of a kind triple headlight assembly!!!!












Darin, soon I will be getting with you to come up with a nice headlight brace/bracket to mount these bad boys on Blue Crush. That is of course when and if you have the time for me  

Thanks again for everything you've made for me this far for Blue Crush bro. Can't wait to get whats coming in the mail from you bro.
Your awesome and hope the new year is treating you well so far.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking real good homie...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 4 2011, 02:26 AM~19497667
> *Looking real good homie...
> *


thanks bro, she's getting there, slowly but surely!!!!!

By the way, I saw all your new pieces man, and they're awesome. 

cant wait to see your chucky bike with the facelift, that mofo gonna be bad


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 3 2011, 11:26 PM~19495720
> *Bump for my dope, all original NOS, one of a kind triple headlight assembly!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I still can't get over the pristine condition this headlight assembly is in for being over 60 years old. 

Did I mention that was original chrome plating also, lol.


German quality :biggrin: gotta give it up to the Germans for there top notch quality with shit they make (from there automobiles to there bike headlights, lol).


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

bad ass bike


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 12:21 PM~19500064
> *I still can't get over the pristine condition this headlight assembly is in for being over 60 years old.
> 
> Did I mention that was original chrome plating also, lol.
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Crush; A TEAM


PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and bodywork
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts and twists on handlebars
ToyShop- Wheels, brake setup and alot more extra goodies
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- All twisted parts (minus the handlebars)
Speedy's Metal Finishing- polishing faced parts
Eddie's Hand Engraving- Engraving
A&R Plating- Triple chrome plating

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All you guys on my 'Dream Team' mentioned above, that worked with me in the 'Blue Crush' build up, check your p.m., email or phone for a text. 


I sent you a sneak peak of 'Blue Crush'!!!!


It must stay between us, as a team!!!!!!!!!!
Please don't let it go any further until I finish it completely.

I sent you all a sneak because, you guys were a part of the build (one way or another with me) and I ask of all of you please, for your trust to keep this a secret and keep it just between us within the 'dream team'.

I sent you the sneak, basically as a token of my appreciation, for you to see what we accomplished as a team so far together. 

more sneak peaks will come, as long as it doesn't leak.


Hopefully soon 'Blue Crush' will be finished and ready for everyone else to see. Not that I'm hiding anything, I just want Blue Crush to come out and hit the lowrider bicycle circuit by storm, for everyone to appreciate at once. 

Also, I don't want my parts or ideas to be copycatted before I finish the bike and take the chance of someone stealing the credit for which this build deserves with all the hard work and creative craftsmanship we all put into this together.


Well with that being said, guys please let me know what you think and thank you again for being a part of this build.



I'm Out,
Frankie Bones /PedaL ScraperZ


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 12:26 AM~19495720
> *Bump for my dope, all original NOS, one of a kind triple headlight assembly!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:0 :0 dammmm those are sick !!!! 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 07:43 PM~19503131
> *Blue Crush; A TEAM
> PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
> Kandy Shop- Paint and bodywork
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*Seriously Frankie, thats not funny!! show me the real pic! * :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 5 2011, 12:54 PM~19510184
> *
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



at first i was like- :0  


then I- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 5 2011, 03:27 PM~19511429
> *at first i was like- :0
> then I-  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 5 2011, 05:08 PM~19512203
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Look what I got today :biggrin: 









Thanks again D.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhh and I got the headlights in last night!!! they are amazing.

they fit perfect and look f_cking sick, here's a preview of them mounted, minus the details of the other parts in the full pictures


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> Look what I got today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

U COULDNT WAIT HUH HAD TO POST IT UP :biggrin:
[/quote]
lol, you know as well as I do, how long I waited to get my hands on one of these new.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, brownie_602

don't worry buddy, I didn't forget about you. 

I'm still waiting on the new chain to get here from england.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Jan 10 2011, 06:15 PM~19559357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats fuckin bad ass


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 06:47 PM~19559728
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, brownie_602
> 
> ...


lol i was actually checkin out the head lights but thats good to knw


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602+Jan 10 2011, 08:49 PM~19559736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea I gotcha, I been waiting but coming from England, IDK maybe this week or next week it should be to me.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, TonyO

waddup Tony, wats your input of the lights?

I know you been in the bike circuit for many years now, have you ever seen anyone else with these light before.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 06:24 AM~19560935
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, TonyO
> 
> ...


The lights are pretty bad ass. I haven't seen any like that before.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2011, 10:33 PM~19561073
> *The lights are pretty bad ass.  I haven't seen any like that before.
> *


  thanks bro, they from germany, made in the 40's


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

new page, had to bump these pics for the lazy fockers that aint gonna check the previous page.




> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 08:21 PM~19559422
> *ohhh and I got the headlights in last night!!! they are amazing.
> 
> they fit perfect and look f_cking sick, here's a preview of them mounted, minus the details of the other parts in the full pictures
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 09:16 PM~19561670
> *new page, had to bump these pics for the lazy fockers that aint gonna check the previous page.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 08:22 PM~19560918
> *thanks, they were worth every penny, I am extremely happy with them and being one of a kind makes them even better :biggrin:
> yea I gotcha, I been waiting but coming from England, IDK maybe this week or next week it should be to me.
> *


yea i knw what u mean 

and it can take its time i gota pay some traffic tickets lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

still puttin' in more work- 4 more ideas


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 10 2011, 08:16 PM~19561670
> *new page, had to bump these pics for the lazy fockers that aint gonna check the previous page.
> *


Thanks. I'm a lazy focker :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Those lights are really nice shape. I have seen some similar, but with a bigger lamp instead (almost like a motorcycle lamp size)and in rough shape. Don't worry though, you got a good find with those. i gotta remember to see who it was that had the ones i saw and if he still has them and get a pic for you.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> Look what I got today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh and I got the headlights in last night!!! they are amazing.

they fit perfect and look f_cking sick, here's a preview of them mounted, minus the details of the other parts in the full pictures

























[/quote]
*Damn Yo Pedal Scraper....Blue Crush Is Looking Good N Nice Homie Im Loving It The Pic's Homie(NO ****).. :wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Awsome Work :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 04:15 AM~19559357
> *Look what I got today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Do they spin? :scrutinize:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2011, 09:50 AM~19628977
> *Do they spin? :scrutinize:
> *


seriously u going to ask that question lol i thought u were better than that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 18 2011, 08:01 PM~19629030
> *seriously u going to ask that question lol i thought u were better than that
> *


 :biggrin: 

Well I can make pedals that spin but I dont think people wanna pull $225 out of their pocket for chromed ones and $275 for engraved ones.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2011, 10:06 AM~19629066
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Well I can make pedals that spin but I dont think people wanna pull $225 out of their pocket for chromed ones and $275 for engraved ones.
> *


i guess that explain why the pirate bike didnt have spining pedals lol j/k


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 18 2011, 08:17 PM~19629116
> *i guess that explain why the pirate bike didnt have spining pedals lol j/k
> *


LM doesn't either but they both win. Its not worth the extra $$ for pedals that spin, not even to me :no:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2011, 10:22 AM~19629156
> *LM doesn't either but they both win.  Its not worth the extra $$ for pedals that spin, not even to me :no:
> *


well ur bike wins cause of point u rack up u didnt win just based on our pedels , dont blame the pedals just excuses lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 18 2011, 08:31 PM~19629225
> *well ur bike wins cause of point u rack  up u didnt win just based on our pedels , dont blame the pedals just excuses lol
> *


I won a show in 09 even without pedals :scrutinize: Just cuz I forgot to put them on when I set up :nosad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jan 17 2011, 11:51 PM~19625829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed huh????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 18 2011, 11:50 AM~19628977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres no such thing as a stupid question, just stupid people that ask 'em

:0 just kiddin lol (I"m only quoting a bumper sticker I saw)  




> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 18 2011, 12:06 PM~19629066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won a show with just a set of pedals that didn't spin, I forgot to bring the bike out of the trailer, but I guess the judges really like the pedals :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> :biggrin: did you figure out how to post pics yet
> 
> 
> Not yet


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 18 2011, 02:05 PM~19629889
> *
> yea they're in mint condition bro I really lucked out. I paid a pretty penny for them but they're rare and it was worth it to me, let me know if you find the pic, I'd like to see em and thanks
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, just by the pics I can tell you had to dig deep for those. They indeed are rare, especially in that condition and complete. Have you ever seen the fender bullet lights with the tri-color lenses? They are badass, but not as classy as the one's you got. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 18 2011, 10:06 PM~19629898
> *they do when I ride it  :biggrin: they spin with the crank, sprocket and wheels- when the chain goes around in rotation, but do they spin by them selves, no :biggrin:
> theres no such thing as a stupid question, just stupid people that ask 'em
> 
> ...


If I throw them at your head does that count? :dunno: 

J/K :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 18 2011, 05:46 PM~19631737
> *If I throw them at your head does that count? :dunno:
> 
> J/K  :roflmao:
> *


if you have a coast to coast throwing arm and can reach 


HELL YEA THAT COUNTS, if not then, no it doesnt count :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jan 18 2011, 05:35 PM~19631640
> *Yeah, just by the pics I can tell you had to dig deep for those. They indeed are rare, especially in that condition and complete. Have you ever seen the fender bullet lights with the tri-color lenses? They are badass, but not as classy as the one's you got.  :thumbsup:
> *


dig deep, hell yea bro, but I was determined to get them.
and yes i have seen them fender lights I like them tri colors


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 18 2011, 12:05 PM~19629889
> *(No ****), lol thanks yea it's coming together slowly but surely. hows yours coming along??
> Thanks bro
> fixed huh????
> *


*It's coming along good Homie Thanks For Asking.....I'll Put Up Some Pic's... :biggrin: *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

BUMP for my 2011 Line up


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

I did not find the pic yet, and i still need to remember where it was that i saw it. My friend says he remembers seeing it too with me, but does not remember where.
Anyhow....take a look at this one. 






































Also came across an early issue of lrm.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jan 22 2011, 09:46 AM~19666031
> *I did not find the pic yet, and i still need to remember where it was that i saw it. My friend says he remembers seeing it too with me, but does not remember where.
> Anyhow....take a look at this one.
> 
> ...


thats cool too looks like a Delta light, that suckers worth a pretty penny to i bet


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, it's for sale too. Local if anyone interested. Delta rocket i believe it is.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jan 23 2011, 05:08 AM~19672137
> *Yeah, it's for sale too. Local if anyone interested. Delta rocket i believe it is.
> *


  i'll put the word out


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

ALL THIS BIKE NEEDS IS SOME MURALS.!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63+Jan 24 2011, 01:39 AM~19679880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to lrm show points yes, your right

but, I like it just the way it is.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 28 2011, 05:34 PM~19724925
> *:cheesy:
> According to lrm show points yes, your right
> 
> ...


OF COURSE.  
IT SHOWS YOUR NOT ABOUT THE POINTS; ITS ABOUT THE TASTE AND YOUR STYLE.
IF IT WINS IT WINS.!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 28 2011, 11:59 PM~19726940
> *OF COURSE.
> IT SHOWS YOUR NOT ABOUT THE POINTS; ITS ABOUT THE TASTE AND YOUR STYLE.
> IF IT WINS IT WINS.!
> *


damn right and if it doesnt win then the judging was fixed, lol :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 28 2011, 05:34 PM~19724925
> *:cheesy:
> According to lrm show points yes, your right
> 
> ...


just by looking at your pic i dont think u have room for murals u got 3d all over your frame ...maybe just on top of your rear fender i guess


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 28 2011, 11:31 PM~19727826
> *damn right and if it doesnt win then the judging was fixed, lol :biggrin:
> *


OR HATERS.!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 29 2011, 02:15 AM~19728167
> *just by looking at your pic i dont think  u have room for murals  u got 3d all over your frame ...maybe just on top of your rear fender i guess
> *


there's room mostly hidden spots, underneath and the fenders.
i had some ideas for some murals but not sure if i wanna fock with it bro, I like it just the way it is. we'll see what happens


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 29 2011, 02:07 PM~19730363
> *OR HATERS.!
> 
> *


true dat, can't forget about them :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:dunno: :tears:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 31 2011, 03:44 PM~19747804
> *  :dunno:  :tears:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 31 2011, 03:44 PM~19747804
> *  :dunno:  :tears:
> *


now what the hell is wrong with you?? suck it up chump... u still mad about that photoshoot lol


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

QVOLE HOMIE HAVE U GOTTEN UR NEW CHAIN?? :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Jan 31 2011, 10:28 PM~19750813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah bro that shit is caught up in the customs I guess the last month shit coming from overseas has been real slow in the holding area and scan area. I talk to the dude and he says he's got like 20 something orders to the U.S. that are in limbo at customs, believe me whenever I do get it you will know, I will be posting the pic  I aint forgot about you playa


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 02:34 PM~19768161
> *na I'm over the fucked up photo shoot bro. I'm upset I'm not on your level, I'm scared I'm gonna be left behind, lol
> nah bro that shit is caught up in the customs I guess the last month shit coming from overseas has been real slow in the holding area and scan area. I talk to the dude and he says he's got like 20 something orders to the U.S. that are in limbo at customs, believe me whenever I do get it you will know, I will be posting the pic  I aint forgot about you playa
> *


damn thats gay but cool i was just wondering lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 2 2011, 05:08 PM~19768370
> *damn thats gay but cool i was just wondering lol
> *


no doubt, I aint forgot bout you, I'm patiently waiting. :happysad:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 02:34 PM~19768161
> *na I'm over the fucked up photo shoot bro. I'm upset I'm not on your level, I'm scared I'm gonna be left behind, lol
> *


u should be up set u gonna get a texas ass whoopin lol ur not ready for me :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 2 2011, 10:48 PM~19772177
> *u should be up set u gonna get a texas ass whoopin lol ur not ready for me  :biggrin:
> *


ohhh boy, lol. I just wanna see them both at the same show and take pics side by side of one another  

You know what I got and I know what you got going on and both r bikes next to each other would definitely be a great wall sized poster worthy shot, whatcha think weezel


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 2 2011, 11:11 PM~19773901
> *ohhh boy, lol. I just wanna see them both at the same show and take pics side by side of one another
> 
> You know what I got and I know what you got going on and both r bikes next to each other would definitely be a great wall sized poster worthy shot, whatcha think weezel
> *


u dont know what i got going on lol i think ur mind playing tricks on you :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 3 2011, 01:31 AM~19774097
> *u dont know what i got going on lol i think ur mind playing tricks on you  :biggrin:
> *


ohh yea i was thinking about someone else. opps


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 3 2011, 01:31 AM~19774097
> *u dont know what i got going on lol i think ur mind playing tricks on you  :biggrin:
> *


You say I don't know what you got going on and my minds playing tricks, but you forget you sent me the sneak peak


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 3 2011, 03:36 PM~19779247
> *You say I don't know what you got going on and my minds playing tricks, but you forget you sent me the sneak peak
> 
> 
> ...


lol ur dumb just amitt that your not ready for texas to deliver a. beating on blue crush. but u can get on my level if u want since you cant find yours lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 3 2011, 05:44 PM~19779322
> *lol ur dumb just amitt  that your not ready for texas to deliver a. beating on blue crush. but u can get on my level if u want since you cant find yours lol
> *


I'm watching you, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 5 2011, 02:51 PM~19794981
> *Happy Saturday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Happy monday :thumbsdown: a couple of days before the week-end....


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 5 2011, 02:51 PM~19794981
> *Happy Saturday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice pic by the way...!!! We can see a little somtN :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Feb 7 2011, 02:21 PM~19808953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea just a lil sumptin', not much but sumptin' lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

UPDATES:

Most of 'Blue Crush" fully engraved parts went out for plating yesterday

here's the top part of the packing list









the bottom part of the packing list is a secret :nicoderm:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, drasticbean


waddup bean, hope to see you guys out this year, I'ma try to make it to your bbq if the army dont have me hemmed up that day on duty


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

so theres gonna be a big show down between Blue Crush and Cone Weezys bike??


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 8 2011, 12:55 PM~19818946
> *so theres gonna be a big show down between Blue Crush and Cone Weezys bike??
> *


full vs. radical :0 not going to happen frankie knows better :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Feb 8 2011, 02:55 PM~19818946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh come on now turd waffle, please can you tell me how to get on your level focker, I'm slipping I don't wanna be left behind.
ahahaha. no competition between us even if we was in the same category. weezel's got me with his bike for sure

check the sneak peak he sent me the other day, lol










I aint got nuthin on his frame chain mods :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 8 2011, 02:59 AM~19815962
> *UPDATES:
> 
> Most of 'Blue Crush" fully engraved parts went out for plating yesterday
> ...


just got confirmation that my parts reached it's destination safely.

more went out today and last box will go out tomorrow.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 9 2011, 05:26 PM~19829952
> *just got confirmation that my parts reached it's destination safely.
> 
> more went out today and last box will go out tomorrow.
> ...


and whats your point!!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 9 2011, 08:02 PM~19830227
> *and whats your point!!! :biggrin:  lol
> *


nothing at all :tears:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 9 2011, 06:04 PM~19830237
> *nothing at all :tears:
> *


lol dam sissy , that good ur parts are finally getting finish bout time i guess obama foodstamp must came in already


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 9 2011, 08:11 PM~19830300
> *lol dam sissy  , that good ur parts are finally getting finish bout time i guess obama foodstamp must came in already
> *


na bro tax returns were very nice to me this year. I was worried for a while, I really didn't want to sell my chucky bike but, thanks to the tax gods, I dont have to and I can get the parts done.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 8 2011, 02:59 AM~19815962
> *UPDATES:
> 
> Most of 'Blue Crush" fully engraved parts went out for plating yesterday
> ...


box 2 went out yesterday for plating









box 3 went out today for plating









The bottom of both are cut off again for more secrets, lol


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 06:59 PM~19838104
> *box 2 went out yesterday for plating
> 
> 
> ...



 Some good news man!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 10 2011, 07:33 PM~19838680
> * Some good news man!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


yessir one of the final steps to the build not much left to do. 

as everyone knows this is one of the most expensive things to do besides paint and a couple other things. but all the high price stuffs done now, so it's all down priced from here, lol.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

another part just got added to the list.


Much props to justdeez/Danny for the quickness on the cad and Mike Spears for answering the call and taking on yet, another task for blue crush.

you guys are great, I really appreciate it.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 2 2010, 09:33 PM~19224216
> *Guess what?????????????????????????
> it's Blue Crush :biggrin:
> 
> ...


BIKE LOOKS BAD ASS WHO DID YOUR FRAM WORK GOOD WORK :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I went back home to where I was born and raised yesterday, stopped by the empire and ran into NY's finest


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Feb 12 2011, 01:04 PM~19852055
> *BIKE LOOKS BAD ASS WHO DID YOUR FRAM WORK GOOD WORK :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> *











*I wanna take this time again to thank everyone that has worked with me so far and has been a part of Blue Crush!*</span>

It wouldn't be possible without my 'dream team' i got working with me on my project. Once again I'd like to give shout outs to my team:
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Blue Crush; A TEAM

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/two%20thumbs%20up.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Paint and bodywork
Justdeez- Cads and designs
SpearsCustoms- Faced Parts
ToyShop- Wheels, brake setup and some more goodies
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
DTwist- Bearing cups, seat post and some more secret goodies
Speedy's Metal Finishing- polishing faced parts
Eddie's Hand Engraving- Engraving
A&R Plating- Triple chrome plating

and more to come....................*

Also, thanks to everyone for the support so far and all the positive comments in the posts and p.m.'s filled with positive comments as well.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2011, 12:58 PM~19858616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 04:44 PM~19859051
> *:biggrin:
> *


yessir bro i gotta give credit where credit is due, not like some lol



hey your bikes upgrades are looking more than great bro, I can't wait to see the revised edition of it. really looking forward to it.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2011, 02:47 PM~19859073
> *yessir bro i gotta give credit where credit is due, not like some lol
> hey your bikes upgrades are looking more than great bro, I can't wait to see the revised edition of it. really looking forward to it.
> *


Thx homie... imma slap it together for May, then ill tear it down again and give it to the Paz Bros and added parts for vegas... gotta give them something different to look at everytime :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 03:59 PM~19859130
> * gotta give them something different to look at everytime  :biggrin:
> *


*thats how you keep everyone on there toes.. i like your way of thinking right there.*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Feb 13 2011, 04:59 PM~19859130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 like busta rhymes says, gotta keep flip mode


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 13 2011, 09:59 PM~19860722
> *waddup Marcus, get the cameras ready, lol she coming to life soon :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sneaky peak of blue crush- mock up before the parts came off again for plating










can't see much right now, but it's coming soon


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 14 2011, 06:28 PM~19870102
> *Sneaky peak of blue crush- mock up before the parts came off again for plating
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: 
cant wait till its finished


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 14 2011, 09:22 PM~19870676
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> cant wait till its finished
> *


next few months hopefully by may it will be revealed


good things come to those who wait :biggrin: 


by the way hows your trike coming out p.m. me details if it's a secret last we talked you had that thing being made whats up is it bumpin yet??


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got this baby.

mint condition never used


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 17 2011, 04:10 PM~19895443
> *Just got this baby.
> 
> mint condition never used
> ...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530_+Feb 17 2011, 07:28 PM~19895598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea it came with the complete hook up mint condition: cable, drive, head and all the goodies.

here's the description from the buyer :biggrin: 

*New Old Stock Schwinn Bicycle Speedometer, Part #08-451, Made in France.

Includes Original Packaging, Drive, Cable, Instruction Sheet and all Hardware.

Mint condition, never been on a bike. All chrome is free of pits, rust and scratches. The cable shows no wear and includes the steel spring brace.

Please note that from years of shelf life, these unit's grease tends to dry up and stiffen. This drive has been hand worked & is free and the speedometer has been "drill run" & works. Hence, the speedometer odometer shows 2/10th's of a mile on it.

The packaging and instruction sheet shows some distortion and a little grime from age, but are complete without tears. *

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

All three boxes made it to there destination for plating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 18 2011, 05:29 AM~19896662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You found your picture as a little kid :cheesy: 

You still wear that shirt dont you?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 18 2011, 09:59 AM~19901279
> *All three boxes made it to there destination for plating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


we seen this pic already 1000 times lol post some new parts for the bike :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 18 2011, 12:43 PM~19901683
> *we seen this pic already 1000 times lol  post some new parts for the bike :biggrin:
> *


ahhh you !!!! your topic needs some updating also sukah!!!



it's hard out here for a pimp :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 18 2011, 10:56 AM~19901781
> *ahhh you !!!! your topic needs some updating also sukah!!!
> it's hard out here for a wonderbread :biggrin:
> *


naw my topic dont need no pics im in no rush to get the bike out beside there no comp for me right now it will be done when its done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 18 2011, 01:39 PM~19902031
> *naw my topic dont need no pics  im in no rush to get the bike out beside there no comp for me right now it will be done when its done
> *


excuses, excuses :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2011, 12:37 PM~19901623
> *You found your picture as a little kid  :cheesy:
> 
> You still wear that shirt dont you?
> *


just saw this post must of overlooked it before and now I see why, lmao...





nah I'm not a tablecloth type of shirt wearer, sorry plus that pic is about 14 yrs before my time, I'm an 80's baby but I'm sure there's a school picture with you rocking a shirt like that somewhere, maybe even with a popped collar :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 18 2011, 11:37 PM~19902709
> *just saw this post must of overlooked it before and now I see why, lmao...
> nah I'm not a tablecloth type of shirt wearer, sorry plus that pic is about 14 yrs before my time, I'm an 80's baby but I'm sure there's a school picture with you rocking a shirt like that somewhere, maybe even with a popped collar :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Horizontal striped shirts and plaid shorts that's how I roll


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2011, 03:48 PM~19902767
> *Horizontal striped shirts and plaid shorts that's how I roll
> *


pics or it aint true :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Bump TTT:

for all the parts being prep'ed for plating this weekend


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2011, 02:48 PM~19902767
> *Horizontal striped shirts and plaid shorts that's how I roll
> *


Horizontal striped shirts are a nono for fattys, stick to verticals stripes :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 18 2011, 05:37 PM~19903751
> *Horizontal striped shirts are a nono for fattys, stick to verticals stripes  :0
> *


co sign


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic 
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, ripsta85


waddup Danny: big thanks goes out to you for the many hook ups, for the tips, pointers and setting me up with your R.I.P brother Eddy.

Thanks so much


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Are u going to bring it to CALIFORNiA? So I can bring my my out.?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7 tekpatl_@Feb 19 2011, 08:52 PM~19912920
> *Are u going to bring it to CALIFORNiA? So I can bring my my out.?
> *


he not bringing shit to cali its to far for him :biggrin:


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

Well take it to vegas. I only show in california or vegas ONLY.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7 tekpatl_@Feb 19 2011, 09:20 PM~19913091
> *Well take it to vegas. I only show in california or vegas ONLY.
> *


vegas is not for him either shit he cant even come to houston. even though its closer :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

huh????? whats going on in here weez?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7 tekpatl+Feb 19 2011, 10:52 PM~19912920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now your talking lmao, thats a few miles closer than cali to me :biggrin:


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 19 2011, 09:27 PM~19913147
> *vegas is not for him either shit he cant even come to houston.  even though its closer  :happysad:
> *


new york hahahahaha what's in new york?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7 tekpatl_@Feb 20 2011, 12:27 AM~19913612
> *new york hahahahaha what's in new york?
> *


me sometimes :biggrin: So post your bike man I'd like to see it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 19 2011, 02:37 AM~19903751
> *Horizontal striped shirts are a nono for fattys, stick to verticals stripes  :0
> *


I'm gonna take my 242 lb ass and go drown my sorrows in a half gallon of rocky road ice cream :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 18 2011, 11:39 AM~19902031
> *naw my topic dont need no pics  im in no rush to get the bike out beside there no comp for me right now it will be done when its done
> *


so your bike cant be beat? bring it out and lets see :0


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 07:02 AM~19931219
> *so your bike cant be beat?  bring it out and lets see  :0
> *


i never said my bike cant be beatin someone always gonna beat me im always gonna be someone you gonna win some and lose some .... dont ever under estimate anyone cause u never know what about to be brought to the table , i been taking notes and adding to my bike , luckly i didnt paint the frame just yet and now the frame looking better than when it was back in 96 .... i can prove that i can beat someone. with a frame what was built in 96 ....... so john what bike 20" full bike that even worth talking about right now?? last yr at los mag was a joke ... maybe people are busting out this yr idk.... but if i lose at los mag this yr im not gonna cry or nothing. , but at least i came out and played with the big boys :biggrin: just because i havent posted my parts etc doesnt mean im not doing nothing  trust me im very dedicated in lowrider bike so i know what it takes to build a show quality bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I feel the heat it's gettin hot in here

where's nelly :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 22 2011, 05:44 PM~19931402
> *i never said my bike cant be beatin someone always gonna beat me im always gonna be someone  you gonna win some  and lose some .... dont ever under estimate anyone  cause u never know what about to be brought to the table , i been taking notes and adding to my bike , luckly i didnt paint the frame just yet  and now the frame looking better than when it was back in 96 .... i can prove that i can beat someone. with a frame what was built in 96 ....... so john what bike 20" full  bike that even worth talking about right now??  last yr at los mag was  a joke ... maybe people are busting out this yr  idk.... but if i lose at los mag this yr im not gonna cry or nothing. , but at least i came out and played with the big boys  :biggrin: just because i havent posted my parts etc doesnt mean im not doing nothing    trust me im very dedicated in lowrider bike  so i know what it takes to build a show quality bike
> *


So Lunch Money and One Luv weren't enough competition? :dunno:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2011, 10:03 AM~19932193
> *So Lunch Money and One Luv weren't enough competition? :dunno:
> *


iguess someone cant read i said 20 " full


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

it's getting hotter :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 22 2011, 08:08 PM~19932234
> *iguess someone cant read i said 20 " full
> *


Ok I'll build one and bring it to give you some competition this year. 

This time I might not even put pedals on it :scrutinize:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2011, 12:25 PM~19932334
> *Ok I'll build one and bring it to give you some competition this year.
> 
> This time I might not even put pedals on it :scrutinize:
> *


ahhh chit you just got called out weezy

it's a battle of the full custom pedal war


Take pics :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Got all my show chrome parts (top and bottom bearing sets) back from 
A & R Plating today. got more parts back today with these but, those are not ready to be revealed just yet.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2011, 11:25 AM~19932334
> *Ok I'll build one and bring it to give you some competition this year.
> 
> This time I might not even put pedals on it :scrutinize:
> *


why dont you just make sure that the sprocket on the pirate bike is not put on backwards. like it has been for the past 2 seasons


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 22 2011, 08:23 PM~19935559
> *why dont you just make sure that the sprocket on the pirate bike is not put on backwards.  like it has been for the past 2 seasons
> *


ohhhh chit now this topics burning lmfao


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 23 2011, 04:23 AM~19935559
> *why dont you just make sure that the sprocket on the pirate bike is not put on backwards.  like it has been for the past 2 seasons
> *


I'm retiring it this year it won't matter anymore


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2011, 07:25 PM~19935574
> *ohhhh chit now this topics burning lmfao
> *


just gotta fuck with tony. he likes it. no **** :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 22 2011, 07:26 PM~19935586
> *I'm retiring it this year it won't matter anymore
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

On another note, look what else I got today 

mint condition, All original, never used.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 22 2011, 12:19 AM~19930394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 22 2011, 07:44 AM~19931402
> *i never said my bike cant be beatin someone always gonna beat me im always gonna be someone  you gonna win some  and lose some .... dont ever under estimate anyone  cause u never know what about to be brought to the table , i been taking notes and adding to my bike , luckly i didnt paint the frame just yet  and now the frame looking better than when it was back in 96 .... i can prove that i can beat someone. with a frame what was built in 96 ....... so john what bike 20" full  bike that even worth talking about right now??  last yr at los mag was  a joke ... maybe people are busting out this yr  idk.... but if i lose at los mag this yr im not gonna cry or nothing. , but at least i came out and played with the big boys  :biggrin: just because i havent posted my parts etc doesnt mean im not doing nothing    trust me im very dedicated in lowrider bike  so i know what it takes to build a show quality bike
> *


didnt know you were talking about 20 inch full :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PedaLScraperZ, azteca de oro


:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

AHHHHHHH Chit!!!!!!!

it's 'Blue Crush' 




chopped and screwed version


----------



## PedaL ScraperZ (Nov 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 23 2011, 04:25 PM~19942852
> *AHHHHHHH Chit!!!!!!!
> 
> it's 'Blue Crush'
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

it's so addicting, I just can't stop. 

I Just added more custom one of a kind parts in the mix, planning to add some more secret goodies for the one and only 'Blue Crush'.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

1,200 bucks in money orders are going out tomorrow to my plater, for the first initial payment for all my engraved parts.



















I will pay the rest when my parts are finished and ready to ship.
(ohh, and there being plated as I am typing this) :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Is it almost done yet :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 25 2011, 11:07 PM~19962774
> *Is it almost done yet  :biggrin:
> *


almost my friend almost, only a few more thousand to blow on it :happysad: :biggrin: 

the end result will be well worth it, to me at least.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

As it stands at this moment, the display board will look something like this:

*
Blue Crush; A TEAM*

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Bodywork, paint and 3d
JUSTDEEZines- Designing and cads
DTwist- All twisted parts but the handlebars
Spears Customs- Faced parts and twists on handlebars
ToyShop- Faced parts, wheels, brake setup and some more goodies
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
Speedy's Metal Finishing- Polishing for all parts
Eddy's Hand Engraving- Fully engraving all faced parts
A&R Plating- Triple chrome plating
(XX to be announced XX)- Two toned plating
(XX to be announced XX)- Mirror and glass etching
(XX to be announced XX)- Suspension Setup
(XX to be announced XX)- Neon/led lighting
(XX to be announced XX)- Murals/airbrushing
(XX to be announced XX)- Display

and more to come.........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 10:45 PM~19963068
> *As it stands at this moment, the display board will look something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


fixt mine for ya :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
Kandy Shop- Bodywork, paint and 3d
Just deez-ines- Designing and cads
DTwist- All twisted parts but the handlebars
Spears Customs- Faced Parts and twists on handlebars
ToyShop- Faced parts, wheels, brake setup and some more goodies
Henry's- Fabric/upholstery
Speedy's Metal Finishing- Polishing for all parts
Eddy's Hand Engraving- Fully engraving all faced parts
A&R Plating- Triple chrome plating
(XX to be announced XX)- Two toned plating
(XX to be announced XX)- Mirror and glass etching
(XX to be announced XX)- Suspension Setup
(XX to be announced XX)- Neon/led lighting
(XX to be announced XX)- Murals/airbrushing
(XX to be announced XX)- Display

and more to come.........






there i fix eddy since he not here ..... are u making a guide book for this bike too??? 
we know who doing ur shit lol
[/quote]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 26 2011, 12:17 AM~19963338
> *fixt mine for ya :biggrin:
> *


I fixed mine too, you know what? it's funny because, I edited your title twice and couldn't remember how you spelt it lol. 
at first I had just justdeez than I had JUSTdeezines then I changed it again, lmao but thanks for the correction now it will be right  and you'll get the proper credit you deserve :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 26 2011, 12:24 AM~19963405
> *
> there i fix eddy since he not here  ..... are u making a guide book for this bike too???
> we know who doing ur shit lol
> ...


Damn good looking out weezel. I didn't recognize that

should I do a guide book, lmao- nah but for real, I do have a build up photo book going from start to finish step by step. Main reason for that is to educate alot of these East Coast cats that don't know exactly how much time, money and overall work goes into building a bike like this. So I figured if they look through the build up book, they will see exactly what it takes to accomplish a bike like this.


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 09:13 PM~19962818
> *almost my friend almost, only a few more thousand to blow on it :happysad:  :biggrin:
> 
> the end result will be well worth it, to me at least.
> *


Just a few more thousand, but its no big deal huh.??
Hahaha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 26 2011, 12:35 AM~19963476
> *Just a few more thousand, but its no big deal huh.??
> Hahaha
> *


no it is a big deal man but, it's too late to turn back now. When you get to a certain point, it's just too far to stop, you gotta keep going and drive on.

Plus this will be my last bike I build for myself and with after over 14 years building numerous lowrider bikes, I want to go all out with it. I've built bikes in every category but, never a radical. So this will be my first and last. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*FOR THOSE THAT DON'T BACK PAGE, HERE'S THE LATEST UPDATE* :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 10:51 PM~19962671
> *1,200 bucks in money orders are going out tomorrow to my plater, for the first initial payment for all my engraved parts.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 10:47 PM~19963592
> *no it is a big deal man but, it's too late to turn back now. When you get to a certain point, it's just too far to stop, you gotta keep going and drive on.
> 
> Plus this will be my last bike I build for myself and with after over 14 years building numerous lowrider bikes, I want to go all out with it. I've built bikes in every category but, never a radical. So this will be my first and last. :biggrin:
> *


Thats kool... 
Have yu ever thought about working on a car.???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah I've built a few but I like bikes better for some reason


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*'Blue Crush' theme song *


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

VERY NICE..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Feb 28 2011, 02:46 AM~19977979
> *VERY NICE..
> *


thanks you :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

7 June 2011 Blue Crush 2 is being released!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://bluecrush2.alloy.com/

If this movie sucks, there will be a name change. lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

blue crush2 ? :uh: if the first one didnt make a great sale then it will go straight to dvd again :biggrin: 

why your bike called blue crush?? is it based on couple of bitches surfing in the ocean ?? :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 28 2011, 12:30 PM~19979785
> *blue crush2 ? :uh:  if the first one didnt make a great sale then it will go straight to dvd again :biggrin:
> 
> why your bike called blue crush?? is it based on couple of bitches surfing in the ocean ?? :cheesy:
> *


no knuckehead it's not based of some hoes in the ocean, lmao. I named it blue crush cause it's blue and it's gonna run you over and crush you when I see you :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> PedaL ScraperZ- Build up and ideas
> Kandy Shop- Bodywork, paint and 3d
> Just deez-ines- Designing and cads
> DTwist- All twisted parts but the handlebars
> ...


[/quote]
     sick line up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> *hnicustoms,Feb 28 2011, 02:14 PM~19980446]
> sick line up
> *


yessir, great team 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
lil' update:
Got my blue baby bullet lights today ordered from Thailand


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

good wrkkkk homi keep it up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 1 2011, 07:16 PM~19991444
> *good wrkkkk homi keep it up
> *


thanks bro, couple more months


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 28 2011, 10:37 AM~19979829
> *yes knuckehead it's  based of some hoes in the ocean, lmao. I named it blue crush cause it's blue and it's gonna run you over and crush you when I see you :cheesy:
> *


keep dreaming wedo thats a opinion not a fact


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 1 2011, 10:30 PM~19993070
> *keep dreaming wedo thats a opinion not a fact
> *


Its neither-
how I gunna run you over, when it's sold already :0 :0 :0


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 1 2011, 08:36 PM~19993134
> *Its neither-
> how I gunna run you over, when it's trashed :0  already :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 1 2011, 10:42 PM~19993204
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


haahaa that too :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 11:45 PM~19963068
> *As it stands at this moment, the display board will look something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


*New Addition in RED* :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

For those of you that don't know who "arttech" is, he has done sand blasting on many lowriders to include:

"Orgullo Mexicano"
2003 Lowrider of the Year


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 4 2011, 12:29 PM~20014324
> *For those of you that don't know who "arttech" is, he has done sand blasting on many lowriders to include:
> 
> "Orgullo Mexicano"
> ...


also he is the president of drastic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Mar 4 2011, 09:34 PM~20017547
> *also he is the president of drastic
> *


Yessir that he is


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

paypal sent to spearscustomcruisers for more parts today. :0 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
arttech (Marvin/Drastic) received the part today and money order for the sand blasting. :0 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All two toned parts should be finished plated and returned next week some time. :0 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



still putting more work into 'Blue Crush'


it's not over yet


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2011, 03:26 PM~20022366
> *paypal sent to spearscustomcruisers for more parts today. :0
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



good shit.........marvin did my windows in my truck....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Detail shots of both sides of the tank, the different angles bring different views of the paint work and colors.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 6 2011, 11:04 AM~20026827
> *Detail shots of both sides of the tank, the different angles bring different views of the paint work and colors.
> 
> 
> ...



looks great homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 28 2011, 07:54 PM~19979527
> *7 June 2011 Blue Crush 2 is being released!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://bluecrush2.alloy.com/
> ...


Didnt the first one suck? :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2011, 11:29 PM~20031510
> *Didnt the first one suck? :dunno:
> *


the plot maybe but the 't' n 'a' was great even though it was p.g.13


I wonder if there surfboards spin???? like pedals :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2011, 01:26 PM~20022366
> *paypal sent to spearscustomcruisers for more parts today. :0
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 11 2011, 05:19 PM~20069433
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Waddup tone- 
Just got back today, been in MD. all week away with the army for a IED (bomb) course.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 11 2011, 06:57 PM~20070948
> *Waddup tone-
> Just got back today, been in MD. all week away with the army for a IED (bomb) course.
> *


U WAS IN DA WOODS! :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 11 2011, 08:59 PM~20070960
> *U WAS IN DA WOODS! :biggrin:
> *


yes I was but now I'm back home, lol.






more updates coming soon :0


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 11 2011, 06:57 PM~20070948
> *Waddup tone-
> Just got back today, been in MD. all week away with the army for a IED (bomb) course.
> *


just trying to get back on the grind


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 7 2011, 07:56 AM~20031832
> *the plot maybe but the 't' n 'a' was great even though it was p.g.13
> I wonder if there surfboards spin???? like pedals :0
> *


Wahahaha funny guy :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I got a present in the mail today









what, what- sneaky peak :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

1600 plus shipping costs, there and back- is the total for all the plated parts. 

there almost done and ready to be returned :0 :0 :0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110712
> *I got a present in the mail today
> 
> 
> ...


is that a headbadge?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 19 2011, 06:17 PM~20130285
> *is that a headbadge?
> *


 :dunno: could be? and it could be something else also :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 19 2011, 04:17 PM~20130285
> *is that a headbadge?
> *


nope not even close :cheesy: i know what it is let me spill the beans :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 19 2011, 07:25 PM~20130579
> *nope not even close  :cheesy:  i know what it is let me spill the beans  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: p.m. me what it is, I wanna know


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 19 2011, 03:55 PM~20130432
> *:dunno: could be? and it could be something else also :biggrin:
> *



well now im gonna say its something else, cause that means you changed the name of your bike if thats a head badge. but i think i have a idea of what it is.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2011, 12:16 AM~20110712
> *I got a present in the mail today
> 
> 
> ...



it came threw :wow: 




      :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

all engraved parts are on there way back to me, should have them in a few days.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 25 2011, 10:51 PM~19962671
> *1,200 bucks in money orders are going out tomorrow to my plater, for the first initial payment for all my engraved parts.
> 
> 
> ...


2nd half of the payment :biggrin: 









soooo. that makes it a total of 1740 including return shipping and another 120 to ship there= *1860* for all the engraved parts plated and cleared on top


Damn this build is getting expensive, thankfully I'm almost done, _for now_


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Updated as of today:

*
Blue Crush; A TEAM*

*PedaL ScraperZ-* build up and ideas
*Kandy Shop-* bodywork, paint and 3d
*JUSTDEEZines-* designing and cads
*DTwist-* all twisted parts but the handlebars
*Spears Customs-* faced parts and twists on handlebars
*ToyShop-* faced parts, wheels, brake setup and some more goodies
*Henry's Customs-* fabric/upholstery
*Speedy's Metal Finishing-* polishing for all parts
*Eddy's Hand Engraving-* fully engraving all faced parts
*A&R Plating-* triple chrome plating
*Artist Technicians-* mirror/glass acid etching 
*Speedy's Metal Finishing-* two toned plating
*(XX to be announced XX)-* suspension Setup
*(XX to be announced XX)-* neon/led lighting
*(XX to be announced XX)-* murals/airbrushing
*(XX to be announced XX)-* display

and more to come.........


*Update in RED* :biggrin:



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147021
> *Updated as of today:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 21 2011, 11:17 PM~20147295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll put this cookie in a Ziploc baggy for you and keep it fresh, for whenever you start posting progress to your bike focker :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 21 2011, 08:50 PM~20147021
> *Updated as of today:
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice frame bro.! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 16 2011, 11:16 PM~20110712
> *I got a present in the mail today
> 
> 
> ...


well my guess is its not a head badge, unless you are rockin a copy right logo next to the name....... looks like a company logo, my guess is of one of your super secretive contributers to your big project.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle+Mar 22 2011, 01:02 AM~20148428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea art tech is the logo to the guy who did the acid etching/engraving

and yea you hit the nail on the head about the super secret for my big project, lmao.

it will be revealed soon, along with the rest of the bike :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

some throwback pics of the Stages of 'Blue Crush' frame


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*It was a year ago today, that I received 'Blue Crush' in the mail!!!!!

Now a year later to the date and almost 10 grand deep invested, my project is a few weeks away from being put together!!!!!!!!



Thanks again, to everyone who has been apart of my build up team and has helped me get it to where it is at today!!!!

-Frankie Bones/ PedaL ScraperZ*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got a present from Speedy's Metal Finishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










all my engraved parts are back home plated and ready to be put on 'Blue Crush'


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 04:43 PM~20170296
> *I just got a present from Speedy's Metal Finishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HO YEAHH !!!!! 
:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Waiting for the wife to get home so we can open it together, dayum it's killen me, ready to rip that box open and start drooling like this


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 04:56 PM~20170387
> *Waiting for the wife to get home so we can open it together, dayum it's killen me, ready to rip that box open and start drooling like this
> 
> 
> ...


LOL GO FOR IT BRO & ENJOY YOUR SELF !!! :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 24 2011, 03:58 PM~20170404
> *LOL GO FOR  IT  BRO  & ENJOY  YOUR  SELF  !!!  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea boi, 
only chitty thing is, I leave tomorrow for a week and a half with the army for pre-deployment exercises and don't think I'll be able to put it all together and admire it until I get home


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2011, 12:15 AM~20157849
> *It was a year ago today, that I received 'Blue Crush' in the mail!!!!!
> 
> Now a year later to the date and almost 10 grand deep invested, my project is a few weeks away from being put together!!!!!!!!
> ...


well they say you gotta pay to play. an from what pics you have leaked out so far for all to see, its money well spent.. cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2011, 01:56 PM~20170387
> *Waiting for the wife to get home so we can open it together, dayum it's killen me, ready to rip that box open and start drooling like this
> 
> 
> ...


thats one thing we have in common our ladies love wat we do n are part of our lifestyle!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 24 2011, 04:10 PM~20170500
> *well they say you gotta pay to play. an from what pics you have leaked out so far for all to see, its money well spent..  cant wait  :biggrin:
> *


that saying is very true to life!!!! and thanks for the kind words brother





pics coming soon.......


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2011, 11:15 PM~20157849
> *It was a year ago today, that I received 'Blue Crush' in the mail!!!!!
> 
> Now a year later to the date and almost 10 grand deep invested, my project is a few weeks away from being put together!!!!!!!!
> ...


thats whats up :h5:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2011, 12:06 AM~20170477
> *yea boi,
> only chitty thing is, I leave tomorrow for a week and a half with the army for pre-deployment exercises and don't think I'll be able to put it all together and admire it until I get home
> *


pre-deployment??????????????????? where u going? when?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Mar 28 2011, 10:12 AM~20199685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to the sand box again beginning of 2012 for a yr.


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 1 2011, 03:24 PM~20237672
> *waddup tone
> *


just trying to get my knee back to 100% so i can start putting in work on the linc


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Since the time is near to completion, I figured I'd bust out with some NEW (old) never seen before pics.

'Blue Crush' 
T Tube- designed and started by me. finished and cut by Toyshop


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

lookin real good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2011, 11:37 PM~20252019
> *Since the time is near to completion, I figured I'd bust out with some NEW (old) never seen before pics.
> 
> 'Blue Crush'
> ...


Another never before seen pic: T tube polished by Speedy than engraved by Eddy


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 4 2011, 03:24 PM~20257474
> *Another never before seen pic: T tube polished by Speedy than  engraved by Eddy
> 
> 
> ...


Damn now thats some detail.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2011, 11:15 PM~20157849
> *It was a year ago today, that I received 'Blue Crush' in the mail!!!!!
> 
> Now a year later to the date and almost 10 grand deep invested, my project is a few weeks away from being put together!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2011, 09:37 PM~20252019
> *Since the time is near to completion, I figured I'd bust out with some NEW (old) never seen before pics.
> 
> 'Blue Crush'
> ...


*WOW......Homie Blue Crush Is Looking Good Bro Nice Work.......:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TO
THE
TOP
Pedal ScraperZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2011, 09:37 PM~20252019
> *Since the time is near to completion, I figured I'd bust out with some NEW (old) never seen before pics.
> 
> 'Blue Crush'
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: looken good frankie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle+Apr 4 2011, 05:29 PM~20257510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tone- PA's newest Good Timer


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

More never before seen pics:

'Blue Crush' custom made Toyshop disk brake:




























Rear wheel chain's teeth, made by Toyshop also









Plated


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 4 2011, 05:24 PM~20257474
> *Another never before seen pic: T tube polished by Speedy than  engraved by Eddy
> 
> 
> ...


A different view to see more of the engraving :biggrin: 

top, bottom, sides, ins and out all engraved


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2011, 06:05 PM~20267874
> *A different view to see more of the engraving :biggrin:
> 
> top, bottom, sides, ins and out all engraved
> ...


post pic with the two tone stop bullshittin with your self :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 5 2011, 08:26 PM~20268037
> *post pic with the two tone stop bullshittin with your self  :biggrin:
> *


who says it's two tone :biggrin: 

j/k that's coming soon


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 5 2011, 06:05 PM~20267874
> *A different view to see more of the engraving :biggrin:
> 
> top, bottom, sides, ins and out all engraved
> ...


WOW..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 4 2011, 05:24 PM~20257474
> *Another never before seen pic: T tube polished by Speedy than  engraved by Eddy
> 
> 
> ...


looks AWESOME!!!!!!

Cant wait to see it at a show!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Damn Frankie!!! You rippin' the shit bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64+Apr 6 2011, 06:30 AM~20271900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks twan, coming real soon :biggrin: 




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


peep the new avatar pic


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

coming our nice bro, cant wait to see it all together


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 7 2011, 08:27 PM~20286957
> * thanks hopefully, I'll get to Florida this year
> *


*Yo Let Me Know If U Do Homie.......I'll Help U If U Need Some Help Homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider+Apr 8 2011, 04:35 AM~20289164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word up.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Crush- detail, detail, detail..........

Made by Spears:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2011, 08:11 PM~20300238
> *Blue Crush- detail, detail, detail..........
> 
> Made by Spears:
> ...


 :angry: damn i was just working on this same thing tossing it in the recycle tub making somthing new 
nice pc you do there


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 9 2011, 10:43 PM~20300452
> *:angry: damn i was just working on this same thing    tossing it in the recycle tub making somthing new
> nice pc you do there
> *


huh???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry ment (part) trying to hurry my bad


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 10 2011, 11:31 AM~20303225
> *sorry ment (part) trying to hurry my bad
> *


ohhh lol thanks its already chromed too, should be at my door hopefully tomorrow :x:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*
Blue Crush; A TEAM*

*PedaL ScraperZ-* build up, ideas & suspension setup
*Kandy Shop-* 3d bodywork & paint
*JUSTDEEZines-* designing & cads
*Spears Customs-* faced parts, twists on handlebars & speedometer holder
*DTwist-* all other twisted parts
*ToyShop-* faced parts, wheels, brake setup & more detailed goodies
*Henry's Customs-* fabric/upholstery
*Speedy's Metal Finishing-* polishing, two toned plating & clear protective coating
*Eddy's Hand Engraving-* engraving
*A&R Plating-* triple show chrome plating
*Artist Technicians-* mirror/glass acid etching 
*(XX to be announced XX)-* neon/led lighting
*(XX to be announced XX)-* murals/airbrushing
*(XX to be announced XX)-* display

and more to come.........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Here's the rundown, from what I put into Blue Crush up to this point and personal shout outs to go with each:*
*
By all means, I'm far from bragging or exaggerating here. I'm posting this to show everyone not only the amount of money invested, but the hard work, long nights and dedication that is into this A plus build and to give the proper credit where credit's due.*

I saved all the receipts from day 1, when I first started; to where it is at today- to see how much I would have invested in my project, when finished.

lets start off; with all the shipping for everything coming and going and coming and going again, lol. Each time I had a part made or cut, I had it sent back to check it fit perfect then sent back out again for painting, plating or engraving. then returned again to check again before it was finished.

After all, why have a part made then get painted, engraved or plated and find out it dont fit right, I eliminated that happening by the extra shipping back and forth, but it is well worth it, plus the step by step mock ups are fun. 

well *shipping* all together so far is at $850.00
_
-Thankfully nothing got messed up or destroyed during shipping._

All the cads designed from *Justdeez* for everything so far is at $120.00

_-thanks again Danny for everything and dealing with my ass, I know sometimes I had to of drove you crazy with changing my mind until we finalized the cads, but your awesome bro and thanks for all the help and putting up with me, there's more to come still :biggrin: _

The frame, fenders, seat & wheels 3d work, paint, leafing, pin striping, etc... clear coated from *The Kandy Shop* is very close to the $2000.00 mark.
_
-John, you been awesome to me since day one bro and thanks for everything, your artwork is simply amazing bro. Display board is still on the "things to get" list, so keep those color combos handy for some matching paintwork  _

Faced parts cut and twisting by *Spears* ran $1400.00, first order was a package deal and every part made after was single ordered items.

_-Mike, same thing bro. Thanks for putting up with my ass and doing a great job cutting everything and twisting the parts you did for me. Great prices, very friendly and communication is awesome. Never once, did he leave me hanging. More work to come soon, you haven't seen the last of me yet either :cheesy:_ 

polishing, engraving and plating from *Eddy's Hand Engraving* and *Speedy's Metal Finishing* is up to $3700.00 right now. 
_
-first off, Danny (ripsta/NBK) Thanks for hooking me up with your RIP brother. Eddy, You are the fucking man, each and every single part came out nuts, every time I look at them I notice more details Thanks for all you did and the hook up with Speedy also. Speedy the plating looks like a damn mirror and with the clear coating over top that shit is blinding. Need my stunner shades to look at it in the sun :wow: more to come your way also guys._

All twisted parts (minus h.bars and speedo holder) made by* DTwist* is up to $450.00 and thats only because he's done with doing bike parts  
_
-Darrin, Thank you so much for hooking me up every time I hit you up. It sucks to not have you available anymore for future work, but know your parts are in good hands. I can't wait to unveil all the hidden detailed parts you twisted up for me. _

Custom one off wheels with disk brake set up, t tube, goose neck and some of the other secret goodies made by *Toyshop* is up to $1100.00 and counting.

_-Mike L. Everything you done for me is top notch. Thank you sincerely for the hook ups, quick turnaround times and everything in between. I can't wait to see the parts come to life that your doing for me right now. I really appreciate everything you done. We will continue to work together until Blue Crush is finished 110 percent. Hope to meet you one day and shake your hand._

Show chrome plating done by *A & R Plating* is at $175.00
_
- Abe/Robert thank you for the super dope prices and great quality plating. Congrats also on the magazine spread with your impala._

Upholstered seat by *Henry's Customs* ran $125.00

_-Pure sickness thanks Henry. Wait till you see how the seat was transformed to the next level of detail. more work's coming your way hopefully soon also._

The mirror etching/sandblasting done by *Artistic Technicians (ArtTech)* ran $100.00 even.

_-Yo Marvin, I'm glad you was able to do exactly what I drew up for you to work off of. That matches perfect with the overall designs of the bike and looks flawless. I will be hitting you up in the future for sure._

Suspension/juice setup, built up by myself, *PedaL ScraperZ * running close to $200.00 so far. 

-_Still have more to go with this waiting to order the rest of the kit from my supplier._

Random other miscellaneous parts, mostly *EBAY* sellers from different countries, price is up to $615.00 at the moment.

_-Thanks to myself, lmao for winning the bids or finding the parts I searched for world wide._
Raddisone triple headlight set from Germany.
Dummy lights/ bee lights from Thailand.
Green/alloy chain from Great Britain.
Blue wall tires, tubes and blue cosmic brake cable from Ohio.
Schwinn Speedometer complete kit NOS in o.g. box from Schwinn Collectors 


That brings the total to date to $10,835.00 :biggrin: 

Thanks for reading- pics will be out real soon, keep your eye open


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

PedaLScraperZ[/i]@Apr 10 2011 said:


> The frame, fenders, seat & wheels 3d work, paint, leafing, pin striping, etc... clear coated from *The Kandy Shop* is very close to the $2000.00 mark.
> _
> -John, you been awesome to me since day one bro and thanks for everything, your artwork is simply amazing bro. Display board is still on the "things to get" list, so keep those color combos handy for some matching paintwork  _
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 11 2011, 02:22 AM~20308821
> *:happysad:
> *


y you happy/sad :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2011, 11:33 PM~20308857
> *y you happy/sad :dunno:
> *


Happy that im smart enough not to pay 10g for a bike and will still come out good... And the sad is for dam that's sad that all those people r charging u wat they are and that you acctually payd all that I'm about to buy an impala ss for that price lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

you aint got shit nice to say do you. I figured that the smiley had a shitty comment lurking behind it. 

Have fun with your impala playa and I''ll continue to build my dope ass bike.

you do your thing and I'll do mine, have a nice day


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2011, 11:49 PM~20308893
> *you aint got shit nice to say do you. I figured that the smiley had a shitty comment lurking behind it.
> 
> Have fun with your impala playa and I''ll continue to build my dope ass bike.
> ...


And arnt u glad u were rite


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 11 2011, 02:58 AM~20308913
> *And arnt u glad u were rite
> *


it don't matter to me one way or the other kid, it is what it is and thats that


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2011, 11:59 PM~20308915
> *it don't matter to me one way or the other kid, it is what it is and thats that
> *


HahaHa he sayd kid lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Now back to the Topic


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

gonna be bad ass when your done.
I'm glad I was able to be a small part of this build.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2011, 03:12 AM~20309042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ[/i]@Apr 10 2011 said:


> The frame, fenders, seat & wheels 3d work, paint, leafing, pin striping, etc... clear coated from *The Kandy Shop* is very close to the $2000.00 mark.
> _
> -John, you been awesome to me since day one bro and thanks for everything, your artwork is simply amazing bro. Display board is still on the "things to get" list, so keep those color combos handy for some matching paintwork  _
> 
> ...


RESPECT.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ[/i]@Apr 10 2011 said:


> The frame, fenders, seat & wheels 3d work, paint, leafing, pin striping, etc... clear coated from *The Kandy Shop* is very close to the $2000.00 mark.
> _
> -John, you been awesome to me since day one bro and thanks for everything, your artwork is simply amazing bro. Display board is still on the "things to get" list, so keep those color combos handy for some matching paintwork  _
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Apr 11 2011, 12:33 PM~20310839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is it true Scrape by the Lake was cancelled for this year??????

I was gonna hit dude up about judging it for you guys and bring Blue Crush down for exhibition


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2011, 10:24 PM~20314432
> *you aint done being a part of it yet bro, there's more to come from you on Blue Crush  :biggrin:
> just gotta get the vision in my head, of what we gonna do to it first to set it off
> you know what I'm talking about
> ...


 :uh:    :yessad:  

YUP THAT,S SAD BUT TRUE BRO & TO GET A GOOD JUDGE LIKE YOU AT THE SHOW WOULD HAVE BEEN SUPER COOL AT LAST !!! 
P.S I WOULD HAVE LOVE SEEN THE BLUE CRUSH IN 
REAL MABE IN VEGAS THIS YEAR IF YOU GO ?

KEEP ON YOUR GREAT WORK !!!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to see it in pics but would really like to see it in person to see all the detail good luck bro.........Childhood Dreams Bakersfield, Ca.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2011, 09:45 PM~20314650
> *:uh:        :yessad:
> 
> YUP  THAT,S  SAD  BUT  TRUE  BRO  &  TO  GET  A  GOOD  JUDGE  LIKE  YOU  AT  THE  SHOW  WOULD  HAVE  BEEN  SUPER  COOL  AT  LAST  !!!
> ...


yea donno about vegas the way it looks this side of the country is getting no love for a pre show to qualify for vegas and I woulnt be going to vegas if I cant qualify. It would defeat the purpose of building a show competition bike, if I cant compete for the big win, you know.

Anyway, next year don't look any better because, I'll be back overseas again, but 2013, thats a different story. I might have to just redo blue crush when i get home to bring it up to the 2013 realm of standards and start fresh, since it will already be out and be old news by then :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 11 2011, 09:46 PM~20314656
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait to see it in pics but would really like to see it in person to see all the detail good luck bro.........Childhood Dreams Bakersfield, Ca.
> *


I haer ya buddy, soon the pics will leak its almost all the way done, well for now at least.

maybe one day, I'll make it to a west coast show to show it off, win or loose I don't care, just to be at another west coast show and to show it out that way will be tits enough for me. Ya know how to do it way better than the east coast shows out here.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2011, 09:24 PM~20315045
> *yea donno about vegas the way it looks this side of the country is getting no love for a pre show to qualify for vegas and I woulnt be going to vegas if I cant qualify. It would defeat the purpose of building a show competition bike, if I cant compete for the big win, you know.
> 
> Anyway, next year don't look any better because, I'll be back overseas again, but 2013, thats a different story. I might have to just redo blue crush when i get home to bring it up to the 2013 realm of standards and start fresh, since it will already be out and be old news by then :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Take her to Denver it's a good drive.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Apr 12 2011, 04:22 AM~20317392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about that, but gotta check and see if the army got me that week first :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2011, 10:11 PM~20300238
> *Blue Crush- detail, detail, detail..........
> 
> Made by Spears:
> ...


BAM!!!!!!!!

Now chromed and delivered today!

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2011, 02:57 PM~20321422
> *BAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now chromed and delivered today!
> ...


LOOKS GOOD. MORE PICS OF THE BIKE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2011, 05:57 PM~20321422
> *BAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now chromed and delivered today!
> ...





:biggrin: yeeeeah yeeeaahhh!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Apr 12 2011, 08:14 PM~20322822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir, fits like a glove too


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2011, 05:57 PM~20321422
> *BAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now chromed and delivered today!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

HELL YEAH
DAMMMMM THAT,S REAL SICK BRO HIGH CLASS STUFF !!!!
SUPER CLEAN WORK KEEP IT UP BRO. :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 12 2011, 09:43 PM~20323754
> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


thanks bro

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What I'm doing right now, mixin it up










and filling out money orders to Toyshop for more secret goodies

















:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2011, 10:26 PM~20325667
> *thanks bro
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


:thumbsup: 

i got a few secret goodies of my own in store for my secret rad build.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

A BUMP FOR BLUE CRUSH :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 12 2011, 04:57 PM~20321422
> *BAM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now chromed and delivered today!
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63+Apr 13 2011, 02:26 AM~20326397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 coming out your way soon, Patti


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Spears, sent out another package out my way yesterday:


stay tuned for more details coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 11:50 AM~20329253
> *you know I want that frame, right :biggrin:
> ahh chit, servin 'em inda house
> coming out your way soon, Patti
> ...


yup. but this frame gonna stay with me and get some of my mad ideas.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PedaLScraperZ[/i]@Apr 10 2011 said:


> The frame, fenders, seat & wheels 3d work, paint, leafing, pin striping, etc... clear coated from *The Kandy Shop* is very close to the $2000.00 mark.
> _
> -John, you been awesome to me since day one bro and thanks for everything, your artwork is simply amazing bro. Display board is still on the "things to get" list, so keep those color combos handy for some matching paintwork  _
> 
> ...



wow homie :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 13 2011, 02:34 PM~20329522
> *yup. but this frame gonna stay with me and get some of my mad ideas.
> *


looking forward to seeing it out

whats up with your sigy, club till june???? you switching


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 13 2011, 04:16 PM~20330139
> *wow homie :biggrin:
> *


you know it Mike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 02:22 PM~20330171
> *looking forward to seeing it out
> 
> whats up with your sigy, club till june???? you switching
> *


i may be moving to norcal in june. so i have to end my membership with the pk. if it turns out i dont move then im planing on joining a club or starting one in kingman, because its hard to go to meetings each month when you live so many hours away. dont get me wrong phoenix kustoms is a great club, but i cant aford the drive for the meetings. its been a good run though.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 13 2011, 04:27 PM~20330202
> *i may be moving to norcal in june. so i have to end my membership with the pk. if it turns out i dont move then im planing on joining a club or starting one in kingman, because its hard to go to meetings each month when you live so many hours away. dont get me wrong phoenix kustoms is a great club, but i cant aford the drive for the meetings. its been a good run though.
> *


i hear ya. i thought one of the bigger clubs recuited you since you doing the rad now, lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 02:34 PM~20330263
> *i hear ya. i thought one of the bigger clubs recuited you since you doing the rad now, lol
> *


well theres a possibility that if i stay in kingman that ill start a chapter of ROLLERZ ONLY with my homie danny from the vegas chapter. he has the same issue, being so far from his club.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 13 2011, 04:47 PM~20330385
> *well theres a possibility that if i stay in kingman that ill start a chapter of ROLLERZ ONLY with my homie danny from the vegas chapter. he has the same issue, being so far from his club.
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

yo frankie whats up with your signature ur ass not selling. blue crush lol..... stop actin like a female bout lrm not going to the east u got to travel


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 15 2011, 12:30 AM~20342697
> *yo frankie whats up with your signature ur ass not selling. blue crush lol..... stop actin  like a female bout lrm not going to the east u got to travel*


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

:wave: wheres the new updates of blue crush


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

*T
T
M
F
T
"Blue Crush"* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ncoutlaw (Jun 15, 2010)

very good job so far homie . just wish i was able to do something remote close to this . wish you the best in what you do . and decide .


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2011, 02:34 PM~20330263
> *i hear ya. i thought one of the bigger clubs recuited you since you doing the rad now, lol
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Apr 14 2011, 10:59 PM~20342484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking on the bumpage :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by ncoutlaw+Apr 16 2011, 12:16 PM~20352198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: waddup bro. thanks for stopping in


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

10 bucks shipped :scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2011, 07:07 PM~20360567
> *10 bucks shipped :scrutinize:
> *


:fuq:

Trade for Bankroll, straight across :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20360567
> *10 bucks shipped :scrutinize:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
i'll give ya a bag a shit and shove ya in it for 10 bucks :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: 

j/k lmao 10 bucks it's a deal, sold to tony o


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2011, 05:39 AM~20360790
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i'll give ya a bag a shit and shove ya in it for 10 bucks :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Paypal address? :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, pm. sent


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2011, 08:04 PM~20364599
> *haha, pm. sent
> *


Not received


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 18 2011, 12:34 PM~20364778
> *Not received
> *


i was joking :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 19 2011, 12:18 AM~20366239
> *i was joking :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt :angry:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got a package from Toyshop today, amazing work as always.


Thanks Mike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

throwback


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2011, 01:20 PM~20397251
> *throwback
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2011, 03:20 PM~20397251
> *throwback
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

some more 3d poppin' throwbacks


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2011, 01:20 PM~20397251
> *throwback
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 22 2011, 08:47 PM~20398857
> *:fool2:
> *


:biggrin: 



the juice is loose 












:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

'Blue Crush' is getting ready to Ride that Wave


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Any new pictures on this sick build.??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 30 2011, 03:15 PM~20454657
> *Any new pictures on this sick build.??
> *


not a new pic but it's a nice one


----------



## SolidCustome (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 30 2011, 03:24 PM~20454687
> *not a new pic but it's a nice one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SolidCustome+Apr 30 2011, 03:40 PM~20454752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you ready to trade the dragon heart frame, for the east coast chucky frame and some extra added parts yet :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

He homie are you taking your bike to north Carolina???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@May 1 2011, 09:54 AM~20458510
> *He homie are you taking your bike to north Carolina???
> *


Nah bro, PedaL ScraperZ will not be in attendance for that one.

Take lots of pics though


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

i need my fix of new pics of blue crush :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 30 2011, 04:24 PM~20454687
> *not a new pic but it's a nice one
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: nice


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 30 2011, 04:24 PM~20454687
> *not a new pic but it's a nice one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Just ordered the blue l.e.d.'s for Blue Crush


-one more step closer to the top of the staircase


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Not much left to the bike itself to be finished!!!!!

-waiting on the l.e.d.'s to be delivered, gotta wire them up

-gotta send out a few final parts for engraving/two tone and chrome 

-figure the best way to mount my Air-drolix setup

-and a couple of other last minute things and the bike itself will be done



Then comes the turntable and the rest of the display :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2011, 05:22 AM~20512524
> *Not much left to the bike itself to be finished!!!!!
> 
> -waiting on the l.e.d.'s to be delivered, gotta wire them up
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*it's about that time for a:

newly released pic for blue crush topic :biggrin: *































































Hey Marcus, 
still think it's a headbadge :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 04:08 PM~20531939
> *it's about that time for a:
> 
> newly gay released pic for blue crush topic :biggrin:
> ...



ugh old news what else u got least post the fork


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 11 2011, 09:09 PM~20533197
> *ugh old news what else u got least post the fork
> *


ha old news for you maybe :happysad: 



here's the fork you asked for


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2011, 12:12 PM~20563428
> *bump bump bump
> 
> 
> ...


When is it gonna make its big debut.?
:scrutinize:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 05:08 PM~20531939
> *acid etch i see</span> </span>hhhmmmmmm lets see more.*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 03:08 PM~20531939
> *it's about that time for a:
> 
> newly released pic for blue crush topic :biggrin:
> ...


nope i get it now lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle+May 16 2011, 02:13 PM~20563437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

happy saturday fellas


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

got the l.e.d.'s and some of the 'Airdrolix' pieces fab'd yesterday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

this new updated layitlow is gonna take some time getting used to


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> this new updated layitlow is gonna take some time getting used to


u aint lieing the mobile version is lame. i like the old one better


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Mobile site sucks but you can switch back to default page,just go to the bottom of the page and switch it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

growmaster4 said:


> Mobile site sucks but you can switch back to default page,just go to the bottom of the page and switch it


 switch back is that just for mobile or is that for eveything cause i dont like this shit at all


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ha old news for you maybe :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> here's the fork you asked for


 
 !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

waddup twan, how u all been out there.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> waddup twan, how u all been out there.


well, getting ready for the BIG season bro  cars and bikes are rollin' at the saturday night rides... even if I don'T ride a bike for the cruises!!! 
As soon as I get my frame done (not this year) I will take my actual frame and put the old parts on it, so I can ride... FUCK!!! 
But I'm stuck and I'm really don't know where I'm going on the design of my new frame for the trike... 

Anyway, I'll find somtN :thumbsup: 

Sup with you FRankie?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ant-Wan said:


> well, getting ready for the BIG season bro  cars and bikes are rollin' at the saturday night rides... even if I don'T ride a bike for the cruises!!!
> As soon as I get my frame done (not this year) I will take my actual frame and put the old parts on it, so I can ride... FUCK!!!
> But I'm stuck and I'm really don't know where I'm going on the design of my new frame for the trike...
> 
> ...


nice twan, yea i feel you when you finally figure it out I'm sure it will be dope.

as for me, not much bro. army got me pretty busy all last month and this month I'm away 3 out of four weeks each month so when I am home I just enjoy the time with the fam and dont have much time to work on the bikes at all. after this month i should get a brake though and be able to get out a lil bit. I can't wait I missed too many good events and good times this year already.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

shit, donno how to post pics now, this new shit sucks


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> shit, donno how to post pics now, this new shit sucks


<br />
<br />
still tryin to figure it out myself.  runs smoother, loads stuff faster but everything is spread out crazy.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I had the old uploader saved in my bookmarks,still works for me.
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> <br />
> <br />
> still tryin to figure it out myself.  runs smoother, loads stuff faster but everything is spread out crazy.


 yea i don't like this shit at all, I hope when i get home in 3 weeks from army train up, they got this shit figured out and its somewhat back to the way it was....
easy to use


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

growmaster4 said:


> I had the old uploader saved in my bookmarks,still works for me.
> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


 word up, thanks im'a try now


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sending out the last few parts for Blue Crush to get the supreme treatment by Speedy and Eddy...
polishing, engraving and plating. 

by the time I get home from Army duty in 3 weeks, they should be close to done, if not already be at my door waiting for me.
I can't wait.


here's the final pieces to the puzzle :0:0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Growmaster thanks 4 the tip- it works, hahaha.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:
No problem


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

see ya in like 3 weeks I'll be away doing more Army sh*t.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

B U M P
:boink:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm back home people's all went well. thanks for the bump
i see layitlow is still staying with the new upgrades to the site.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> shit, donno how to post pics now, this new shit sucks



i went threw that same shit.....i dont like it ether 

im using photobucket...the other way was quicker..

but was good homie.....

ttt


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

wheres the pics!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> wheres the pics!


 here's some new teaser shots for everyone.

here's my brake handle, before the twist master got a hold of it.









here it is after DTWIST did his thing.
"it's all about the detail"








polished and ready for chrome









Sneaky peak of it all triple chromed up and bolted on to the handlebars












enjoy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> here's some new teaser shots for everyone.
> 
> here's my brake handle, before the twist master got a hold of it.
> 
> ...



lookin good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> here's some new teaser shots for everyone.
> 
> here's my brake handle, before the twist master got a hold of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just hurry up lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> just hurry up lol


 it's out of my hands bro, the last parts are out at the engraver/plater when I get them back they will be ripped out of the box and put on asap, believe me.

you know how it is


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nice twan, yea i feel you when you finally figure it out I'm sure it will be dope.
> 
> as for me, not much bro. army got me pretty busy all last month and this month I'm away 3 out of four weeks each month so when I am home I just enjoy the time with the fam and dont have much time to work on the bikes at all. after this month i should get a brake though and be able to get out a lil bit. I can't wait I missed too many good events and good times this year already.


 
What's up Frankie?? 

I finally got my design for the frame like you said  and I think it should be dope!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ant-Wan said:


> What's up Frankie??
> 
> I finally got my design for the frame like you said  and I think it should be dope!!


super dope bro, any sneak peaks hehe


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

just reached 10,000 views today








Thanks for stopping in everyone, new Blue Crush pics coming real soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Got a package from Speedy today, only waiting for one more part


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Got a package from Speedy today, only waiting for one more part


 :biggrin: 

Nice to know that bro!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ant-Wan said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Nice to know that bro!!!


 yessir, so watcha doing new with your trike?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I got sumptin 4 ya's


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yessir, so watcha doing new with your trike?


the first moves should be done by next week, I hope!!! :happysad:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

dam forgot all about this topic thought it was dead and long gone


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ant-Wan said:


> the first moves should be done by next week, I hope!!! :happysad:


 awesome


mike661 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 waddup


cone_weezy said:


> dam forgot all about this topic thought it was dead and long gone


 your mistaken this topic with your topic:roflmao::h5::ninja:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> your right weezy this topic is dead :roflmao::h5::ninja:


my topic is done im moving on with the bike. i found a new hobby im collecting old baseball cards and collecting coins now


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> my topic is done im moving on with the bike. i found a new hobby im collecting old baseball cards and collecting coins now


 no shit, me too... I actually might trade Blue Crush for a wayne gretzky signature card


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*If you all view my profile, there's a mini sneak peak pic of Blue Crush. You can't see it's detail but, you can see that it's together.*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*AHHHHHHHHHH CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*
It's time for some new never seen before pics........*

-designed by a combination of Me, JUSTDEEZ, and Mike Linville
-cut by Mike Linville
-polished and soon to be plated by Speedy's Metal Finishing
-engraved by Eddy's Hand Engraving


here's how it started: I asked Danny to keep it simple and match the design of the fender braces and planned to just have them welded to the turntable stand.









Then Mike helped change my mind to make them sturdier and give them a beefier look, still keeping the same design with minor upgrades.









The Toyshop in Fl. cut em up, welded them together and grinded the welds to perfection to make it look like one solid piece. 









then Mike mailed them to me, so I can double check the measurements were 100% and it was a perfect fit. 









After I mounted and checked them on Blue Crush, I sent them right back off to Speedy's for the polishing and from there they went to Eddy's for his engraving artwork.
here's how they look now matching the rest of the bikes designs and engraving. 









Now they're on there way back to Speedy's for the touch up polishing, plating and clear coat.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

looks great homie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *AHHHHHHHHHH CHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *
> It's time for some new never seen before pics........*
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::worship:
LOOKING SICK HOMIE GREAT JOB !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> just reached 10,000 views today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> looks great homie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::worship:
> LOOKING SICK HOMIE GREAT JOB !!!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:





ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> TTT





Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you everyone


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Sup Frank- E ?!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

1st issue of Sprockets Magazine: mounted up on the handlebars of Blue Crush!!!!!
:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> 1st issue of Sprockets Magazine: mounted up on the handlebars of Blue Crush!!!!!
> :tongue::biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> :h5:


yessir. The text is already done and proof read for excellence for the feature, just waiting on the last part to do the photo shoot in the studio with it bro.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yessir. The text is already done and proof read for excellence for the feature, just waiting on the last part to do the photo shoot in the studio with it bro.


 u know dam well they going to misspell your bike name. like they did the cild plays i mean childs play lol..... instead of blue crush it gonna be called blue clue or blue balls


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> u know dam well they going to misspell your bike name. like they did the cild plays i mean childs play lol..... instead of blue crush it gonna be called blue clue or blue balls


:rofl:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bahaha, nope its legit, but now you got me thinkin' I might wanna do a name change to Blue Balls, I like it foolio


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> u know dam well they going to misspell your bike name. like they did the cild plays i mean childs play lol..... instead of blue crush it gonna be called blue clue or blue balls


lol where is that at?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> lol where is that at?


 it was last laff magazine. they screwed up the photoshoot and write up on frankie green bike name was misspelled etc no wonder it was called " last laugh magazine they got the last laugh hahaha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

you had to remind me off that shit huh, lmao..... I used that issue as toilet paper when I got it.

After I cut and pasted it, it now look like this


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> it was last laff magazine. they screwed up the photoshoot and write up on frankie green bike name was misspelled etc no wonder it was called " last laugh magazine they got the last laugh hahaha


oh i remember that lol i thought you said i misspelled it lol


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> it was last laff magazine. they screwed up the photoshoot and write up on frankie green bike name was misspelled etc no wonder it was called " last laugh magazine they got the last laugh hahaha


danmmm...i would of bin pissed the fuck off...dats fucked up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yep I was 4 a little bit. I actually forgot all about that until weezel just had 2 remind me


Thanks focker


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice pic's homie..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> nice pic's homie..


thanks mike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

i've checked this thread everyday since pedal scraperz started it :biggrin:...............is it done yet????:dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

surferboy-870 said:


> i've checked this thread everyday since pedal scraperz started it :biggrin:...............is it done yet????:dunno:


I'm flattered, that's awesome man thanks for checking out the topic as much as you do. I know I keep saying soon it will be revealed, but it's getting down to the wire.
I just got a text from my engraver, Eddy today. My last two pieces to the bike are plated and will be shipped this friday.



Ant-Wan said:


> :thumbsup:


waddup brudah


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Whats up pedal scaperz this Shaun with that 26" radical bike.... Your bike is looking sic cant wait to see in person on day.... And nice laser cutting and engaving... Were did you get your air system from


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

and shoot me a msg on who did your engaving? And i have a guestion how do you know if a bike is radical or not or what makes it full custom


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

dark angel 2011 said:


> Whats up pedal scaperz this Shaun with that 26" radical bike.... Your bike is looking sic cant wait to see in person on day.... And nice laser cutting and engaving... Were did you get your air system from


Hey wats up bROther, I remember ya, I gave you the hook up for mike linville number last year. How'd that work out for ya. Thanks for stoping in and for the kind words, 
i appreciate it man.

The Cutting was a combo, Mainly from Spears, and the rest from Mike L. The Engraving was all done by my floridian brother Eddy from Eddy's hand engraving. And the air setup I did myself. Iv'e been doing them for years. let me know if you want any of there numbers or websites I'll hit em up and tell em to give you a ring a ding ding.




dark angel 2011 said:


> and shoot me a msg on who did your engaving? And i have a guestion how do you know if a bike is radical or not or what makes it full custom


difference is in the modifications the rules and regs to standard are in this topic somewhere, give me a few and I'll find the post and bump it for ya.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

it goes a 'lil sumptin like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


*Lowrider Magazine Bicycle Regulations*​
*ORIGINAL:* Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

*STREET CUSTOM:* A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

*MILD CUSTOM:* A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

*SEMI CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

*FULL CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

*RADICAL CUSTOM:* A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

*POINT SYSTEM:* Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

so mi trike is mild or semi?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

mr.casper said:


> so mi trike is mild or *semi?*


:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it done yet :uh: 





















Hey there buddy :boink:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> Is it done yet :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep it's done 
































































back 2 u sukkah
hey there buddy


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just show the dam bike already


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> just show the dam bike already


haha,
-it might be revealed in an issue of sprockets magazine or 
-it might wait till i come home from war again in january of 2013 or 
-it might be released maybe next week, 


I'm still deciding when I wanna bust her out, lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> just show the dam bike already


 x2 i know that bike already put togther just show it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> x2 i know that bike already put togther just show it


OHHH i forgot to say in my last post 
-It might wait till weezel's bike is done to show it at the same time


we'd be waiting forever for that if that happens lmao


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> OHHH i forgot to say in my last post -It might wait till weezel's bike is done to show it at the same timewe'd be waiting forever for that if that happens lmao


  i know right , but greatness takes time  so go ahead and show us texans and cali ur bike i promise i wont laugh lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wow!!!!! the only way you'd laugh is if i was wearing a bright red collared button down shirt posing like a thug behind the bike itself sukah


bahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

WHAT IS UPHOLSTERY CONSIDERED ON THE BIKE SEAT OR WHAT?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yep


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Last parts for Blue Crush got set back a few weeks for plating because, the parts for the homies attending shows in the West Coast took precedence. 
They should be done real soon, 



Anyway, I have a Photo Shoot scheduled for the first week of September.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> just show the dam bike already


x3 :| post up a least one pic, you have been talking about this bike for so long!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay, okay, here we have it!!!! Pics of Blue Crush well kind of, hehe


blue crush if it was made of sand










blue crush if it was made of fire


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Now erveyone saw it!!!! :biggrin:


I can't say that it worth to wait for that


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ant-Wan said:


> Now erveyone saw it!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I can't say that it worth to wait for that


haha, yea the pics will be out soon, I'm just waiting on one final part "the stands" there engraved, just waiting for Speedy to plate them. he had to do some other things first to get rides ready for the shows recently, but mine are getting done any day now. 
I have a photo shoot set for the first week of September, so pics will be up somewhere around then I guess. Unless I decide to wait until they come out in Sprockets or another magazine. Who knows, maybe I'll just wait until I get home from war in 2013 to release the bike. we'll see.:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Stilo-G said:


> u can actually make out the picture if stand across the room :shocked:



ohhh snap you right, I just tested it, haha... that post is now edited thanks for your honesty. :h5:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ohhh snap you right, I just tested it, haha... that post is now edited thanks for your honesty. :h5:


:scrutinize: for real !!! like if i belive it lol .... but i realy can not wait to see it all put together all parts frame paint are so sick !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
keep on your great work !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## $*Screwed Up Click*$ (Aug 1, 2011)

Here You Go Erbodyyy !


Enjoy Stand Far Away From The Pic And You Can Make It Out:420:


----------



## $*Screwed Up Click*$ (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

who let the lil *** in here........


how bout you go Swanginnn&&Banginnnn on this-


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it looks ok


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> it looks ok


thanks I guess, lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

D-ice69 said:


> :scrutinize: for real !!! like if i belive it lol .... but i realy can not wait to see it all put together all parts frame paint are so sick !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> keep on your great work !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


Thanks bro, I got my eye out to see your new upgrades also, looking forward to that:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> thanks I guess, lol


jp bro cant wait to see it clearly


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

soon bro soon, I'm just waiting on the final part from speedy and to see whats up with Sprockets, to determine if I unveil it with the photoshoot pics or wait for the possible spread first????


----------



## Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee (Aug 17, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:dunno: lets see it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> soon bro soon, I'm just waiting on the final part from speedy and to see whats up with Sprockets, to determine if I unveil it with the photoshoot pics or wait for the possible spread first????


 just post the dam thing we all know it togther all u waiting is for the wheels mount from speedy


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

This bike be looking good bro, its funny how you got everyone waiting to see it....like a kid waiting to see something special.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> :dunno: lets see it


soon


Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> :wave:


This kid just don't learn



cone_weezy said:


> just post the dam thing we all know it togther all u waiting is for the wheels mount from speedy


show us yours first sukah:drama:



dee_5o5 said:


> This bike be looking good bro, its funny how you got everyone waiting to see it....like a kid waiting to see something special.....


I't's been a long time coming that's for sure, just waiting for the parts homie if i show it now, it's like going to a strip club and the chickas staying in sweatpants all night. You see it but you don't get to see the full flavor:happysad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Clown Confusion said:


> jp bro cant wait to see it clearly


x2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

we'll the last part I been waiting 4, is no longer the last part, haha..... I just came up with a new idea and a new piece to this never ending puzzle....

Spears will be hooking me up with another great custom piece very soon..... So now I am waiting for 2 pieces.....

until next time:cheesy:

Thanks again Mike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Suckk`It`Eazyyy`Hoeee said:


> :wave:


Banned


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> we'll the last part I been waiting 4, is no longer the last part, haha..... I just came up with a new idea and a new piece to this never ending puzzle....
> 
> Spears will be hooking me up with another great custom piece very soon..... So now I am waiting for 2 pieces.....
> 
> ...




BIGGEST BONER KILL EVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:banghead:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

surferboy-870 said:


> BIGGEST BONER KILL EVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:banghead:



hahaha, nah surfer boy don't worry uso, The bike is still coming out when that part getting plated from speedy is finished, the new part being made by spears is not holding it up from being revealed, we good bro thats just a add on to the bike


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

we cool :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

God is Great, God is good = "Allah Akbar"

That's the last thing that the anti-military terrorist hadgi scumbags yelled out 3 yrs ago, before they started shooting at my truck and I sawed them in half with my 50 caliber machine gun.

:biggrin:

"3 year anniversary" for me today- of one of the few out of the many, fire fights we had that deployment, this one though had none of my U.S. soldiers wounded or killed and all enemy's were K.I.A as the end result.


Geto boys said it best, lmao "damn, it feels good to be a gangsta" :werd: just playing, I'm far from a gangsta but, god damn it feels good to remember this day 3 yrs ago and remember that it was one of the few tic's (troops in combat) that all my guys made it home safe also!!!!!!!!!!!!




take a look through the sights of my 50 that did the damage, see it through my eye's lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

It wasn't ice t


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

fixed haha i was listening to him when i typed that haha guess i typed him in by mistake:loco:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for kicking ass out there for all of us!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks spock


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*donno?????? if anyone noticed that I haven't logged on in a week but, I was away from home and internet, conducting training for new and replacement soldiers, that will be joining me on our next deployment coming in January of 2012.

As most of you know already, myself representing 'PedaL ScraperZ' bike club will be judging the bike/trike classes for "Show n Shine" part 2 in Reading, PA. With that said to be fair, I will not be entering my bikes in those classes. The 'PedaL ScraperZ' fleet will be there for exhibition purposes; to include the long overdue unveiling of 'Blue Crush' and will be competing for the best of awards, against the rest of the show competitors.


__________________________________________________________________________________________________


I wanna take this time to thank: 1SIC8T4 (Mikey) along with all of the members of chosen few and there associates.

For those of you wondering why I'm thanking them....

Mikey hit me up last week via texts, when I was away and said that Chosen few & friends has discussed and would like to do something special for the troops to show there respect and support at there show: 17 September 2011 'Show n Shine' part 2

I was shocked and honored to hear of such talk and plans that were being discussed.


To make a long story short, on behalf of the 55th Combat Action Brigade going forward on the upcoming deployment, I will also be there to personally accept what 'Chosen Few' car club have planned the day of the show for the troops. I had explained to my leadership element the plans that 'Chosen Few' has and they suggested that I contact there local newspaper. In hopes to get the media coverage that they deserve to show the community the kind, open hearts and support that these individuals have for the members of our armed services.

I will be working on this diligently, with the members of Chosen Few and the Reading Eagle (local newspaper) to make this as much as a success as possible. As more information comes my way in days to come, I will be sure to keep all of you in the loop. 

Any questions or comments to me in regards to anything that I mentioned above, you can reach me by either: p.m.'s or email: [email protected]


Thanks for your time, hope to see you all there*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

So what im getting is from what you wrote is um.... Blue crush is not part of Pedal ScraperZ.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> So what im getting is from what you wrote is um.... Blue crush is not part of Pedal ScraperZ.


 nah it's not anymore. u didnt tell everyone you bought it???????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

what it says is that pedalscraperz bikes will not be in the bike/trike classes that I will be judging. 1st and 2nd street and wild classes


but, PedaL ScraperZ bikes will be in the runnings to compete in the specialty awards of the show: for example- clubs choice, best paint, best of show, etc.... against everyone in the show, cars trucks etc... All Entrants

did I brake it down better for you


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave:
:h5:

hey bro wasup you should soon have a look real soon in my topic i,ll soon post pics of my new costum fenders & the cads for my new costum whells too !!!!! 
& i still can not wait to see your bike all mounted it,s going to kick ass for soure !!!!!:thumbsup::h5::rimshot::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> nah it's not anymore. u didnt tell everyone you bought it???????


 Thought that was our secret lol I still can't wait to make it the 17th to see it and shoot some shots of it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:
> :h5:
> 
> hey bro wasup you should soon have a look real soon in my topic i,ll soon post pics of my new costum fenders & the cads for my new costum whells too !!!!!
> & i still can not wait to see your bike all mounted it,s going to kick ass for soure !!!!!:thumbsup::h5::rimshot::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


I take a look in your topic every now and than, waiting.... I'm sure the fenders are gonna look great and the wheels will look very icey. soon Blue crush will be out for the unveiling at a show and a few photoshoots but that will be it until I deploy and come back in 2013. when I return home in 2013, I'll make a few changes and do a bunch of upgrades to complete it and compete for the title shot. I would of loved to go for the title this year, but it just wasnt possible, hope 2013 has some new competition for me to go against. I don't wanna make it an easy win by default because all the heavy hitters retired, you know. I guess we'll have to wait and see.....



Kiloz said:


> Thought that was our secret lol I still can't wait to make it the 17th to see it and shoot some shots of it.


yea that'll be cool if you make it out there, not only will i be judging and showing my bikes for exhibition but, I will also be representing all my soldiers going back overseas and accepting gifts from the club running the show for the troops. It will be a busy day for me there.... tell the fantasy toys boys to bring there bikes as well, I'm hoping for a big turn out and there will be alot of media coverage at the event also.

*As of right now: servin' em dvd's, drop jaw mag, ecs mag, carshowcoverage.com and the local news will be in attendance for the show and they are working on a photographer for LRM to make it there.....*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I take a look in your topic every now and than, waiting.... I'm sure the fenders are gonna look great and the wheels will look very icey. soon Blue crush will be out for the unveiling at a show and a few photoshoots but that will be it until I deploy and come back in 2013. when I return home in 2013, I'll make a few changes and do a bunch of upgrades to complete it and compete for the title shot. I would of loved to go for the title this year, but it just wasnt possible, hope 2013 has some new competition for me to go against. I don't wanna make it an easy win by default because all the heavy hitters retired, you know. I guess we'll have to wait and see.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good homie, I know no one else from Fantasy Toys will be able to make it, things are getting really busy and none of the new bikes are complete.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

FOCK YEAH, Speedy's finished with my stands (just gotem back from getting topped off with the clear coat) and shipping them back to me tomorrow.... Can't wait. They'll be back just in time for my Photoshoot. This way I can start getting the text and photo's packaged up for the mag's.

I might just be able to see 'Blue Crush' in some mag's, before I head overseas again after all. That would be super dope if these mags get it printed before I go back over, I'd love to take copy's with me and hang it on the wall of my shack so when I get off combat patrols I can go to my lil room and see my bike on the wall.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

I can't wait to see this bike finished and in person. I think we are all watching a true legend bring built


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wet-n-wild said:


> I can't wait to see this bike finished and in person. I think we are all watching a true legend bring built


wow, I really appreciate the kind words and thank you bro!!!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

wet-n-wild said:


> I can't wait to see this bike finished and in person. I think we are all watching a true legend bring built


 legend? who died and made him legend?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> wow, I really appreciate the kind words and thank you bro!!!!


NO PROBLEM, YOU HAVE WORKED HARD AND THAT BIKE IS GOING TO BE A MASTERPIECE WHEN IT IS FINISHED


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> legend? who died and made him legend?










you crack me up weezel




wet-n-wild said:


> NO PROBLEM, YOU HAVE WORKED HARD AND THAT BIKE IS GOING TO BE A MASTERPIECE WHEN IT IS FINISHED


Thanks again so much bro!!! the kind words and compliments that I get from great bike builders such as yourself and others, that have been in the game and proved themselves over and over time and time again, means alot to me.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> you crack me up weezel Thanks again so much bro!!! the kind words and compliments that I get from great bike builders such as yourself and others, that have been in the game and proved themselves over and over time and time again, means alot to me.


 Well thank you too


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave: hi wasup homie !!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

chillen ice, hows the wheels and fenders coming


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue Crush, is waiting in the water for the first wave:biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> chillen ice, hows the wheels and fenders coming


REAL GOOD BRO THE WHEELS ARE ARE BEEN MADE RIGHT NOW & AS FOR THE FENDERS WELL THERE PREATY CLOSE TO THE PAINTING STAGE 
I STILL HAVE TO WORK ON SOME DETAILS ON MY NEW DISPLAY TO BUT I,LL BE READY
FOR WOODLAND AND LAS-VEGAS NEXT YEAR FOR SOURE !!!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:
WHAT ABOULT YOU ANYTHING NEW HOMIE !??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats good to hear, looking forward to seeing the upgrades.

as for me: same old not much new, just waiting to bust out Blue Crush

working on a few more parts and some secret goodies that will be new to bike circuit.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Thats good to hear, looking forward to seeing the upgrades.
> 
> as for me: same old not much new, just waiting to bust out Blue Crush
> 
> working on a few more parts and some secret goodies that will be new to bike circuit.


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Any progress pics?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

will Blue Crush bust out at the Super Show??


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: is it done yet?????.....................DAMN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

D-ice69 said:


> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


 hell yea bro 


KOOL-AID23 said:


> Any progress pics?


 yes but there not being released at this time...


surferboy-870 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: is it done yet?????.....................DAMN


yes it is 99 % done at this time


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

been to long i dont want to see it any more :nosad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*updates:

Blue Crush; A TEAM*

*PedaL ScraperZ-* build up, ideas & suspension setup
*Link M Technologies- *suspension upgrades (top secret)
*Kandy Shop-* 3d bodywork & paint
*JUSTDEEZines-* designing & cads
*Spears Customs-* faced parts, twists on handlebars & speedometer holder
*DTwist-* all other twisted parts
*ToyShop-* faced parts, wheels, brake setup & more detailed goodies
*Henry's Customs-* fabric/upholstery
*Speedy's Metal Finishing-* polishing, two toned plating & clear protective coating
*Eddy's Hand Engraving-* engraving
*A&R Plating-* triple show chrome plating
*Artist Technicians-* mirror/glass acid etching 
*(XX to be announced XX)-* neon/led lighting
*(XX to be announced XX)-* murals/airbrushing
*(XX to be announced XX)-* display


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> been to long i dont want to see it any more :nosad:


haha me neither


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

No pictures??? Or anything,,, are you taking it to Vegas super show???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> will Blue Crush bust out at the Super Show??





aztecsoulz said:


> No pictures??? Or anything,,, are you taking it to Vegas super show???


I never qualified this year, no vegas!!! plus, I am away with the army that day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I never qualified this year, no vegas!!! plus, I am away with the army that day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Homie when u get back I got an idea for an army bike :wow: and I'm gonna need some input from u :thumbsup: kinda of a tribute bike. Maybe we can raffle it to help families of some u brave men


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I never qualified this year, no vegas!!! plus, I am away with the army that day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 yeah yeah first i dont realy belive you on the not qualified bro  ... if you want to know just post some
pics of my new fender on raw metal but take a look if you feel like it and tell me what you think !!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> Homie when u get back I got an idea for an army bike :wow: and I'm gonna need some input from u :thumbsup: kinda of a tribute bike. Maybe we can raffle it to help families of some u brave men


 kinda like this one 



 I'm always down to help, esspecially for a cause like this, just let me know bro, i'm here



D-ice69 said:


> yeah yeah first i dont realy belive you on the not qualified bro  ... if you want to know just post some
> pics of my new fender on raw metal but take a look if you feel like it and tell me what you think !!!!


haha, qualified meaning: i didnt get to a lrm show earlier in the season to qualify to make it to the supershow to compete for the big cheese. 
I'll have 20 wait for 2013 to do all that siince next year i'll be overseas again. 
I saw those fenders they looking good man, keep it up. gonna look real nice on d ice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> kinda like this one
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always down to help, esspecially for a cause like this, just let me know bro, i'm here


similar to that.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> similar to that.


I gotcha bro, just lemme know when your ready


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

* SNEAK PEAK, my NEW avatar PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> kinda like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THX FOR THE GOOD WORDS BRO !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> * SNEAK PEAK, my NEW avatar PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> * SNEAK PEAK, my NEW avatar PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


getting tired of waiting. the novelty has worn off. now its just annoying. :|


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> getting tired of waiting. the novelty has worn off. now its just annoying. :|


x56156357848794566745269156756154691416


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> getting tired of waiting. the novelty has worn off. now its just annoying. :|



:werd:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> getting tired of waiting. the novelty has worn off. now its just annoying. :|





_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> x56156357848794566745269156756154691416





CaliLifeStyle said:


> :werd:


sorry you guys feel that way...just waiting for the right moment


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> sorry you guys feel that way...just waiting for the right moment



planets to be aligned? full moon? rosh hashanna? kwaanza?


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

11/12/12???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> planets to be aligned? full moon? rosh hashanna? kwaanza?



:bowrofl:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> planets to be aligned? full moon? rosh hashanna? kwaanza?


how'd you know Danny 



aztecsoulz said:


> 11/12/12???


something like that maybe 12/11/11 or 12/11/12 or 12/12/12 or 11/12/11


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> sorry you guys feel that way...just waiting for the right moment


 It's alright Frank-e!!! I'm sure the wait's worthing... even if I can't wait to see that blue crush thang!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> planets to be aligned? full moon? rosh hashanna? kwaanza?


 Me loosing weight? :dunno:


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

LETS SEE IT ALREADY!!!!


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

:run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave:wasup bro my trip to vegas was a real dream 
what,s new whit you how,s the bike coming
alone ??? :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

got home yesterday from a 3 week special ops. mission, It's good to be home. I see I missed alot.


Congrats to everyone with there wins in Vegas


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*'Blue Crush' is being dis-assembled *






*and will be going under more surgery. BACK TO THE OPERATING ROOM.
*








*
I decided I'm not done with it and want to add more and new things to it.*













*

I'm not starting over from scratch but, I will be doing new stuff to add to it and change it up some more.
*







*

For all of you that have been patiently waiting and the rest of you that are tired of waiting to see 'Blue Crush', I apologize to keep you waiting for sooo long.
*







*
When I do finally finish it and I am ready to show it, I guarantee that it will be well worth the wait and well worth the transformation that it will be going under during the next few months.
*








*I'll keep you all posted.......:nicoderm:






now back to the lab.*























talk to you soon.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

:dunno::nono::buttkick::loco::inout:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

FUCK! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

burn it


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :dunno::nono::buttkick::loco::inout:





elspock84 said:


> FUCK! :banghead: :banghead:





Clown Confusion said:


> burn it





CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


HAHAHA, It is what it is fellas, sorry.... As much as you guys would like to see it, I would like to show it off myself but, now I have more that I going to do to it.


All I could say is good things come to those who wait and when it's finished You guys should really like it.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> HAHAHA, It is what it is fellas, sorry.... As much as you guys would like to see it, I would like to show it off myself but, now I have more that I going to do to it.
> 
> 
> All I could say is good things come to those who wait and when it's finished You guys should really like it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

well show the pic dang it old or new show what we got to look foward to


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

HEY **** FRANKIE WHERE U HIDING AT?? POST UR BIKE ALREADY !


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> HEY **** FRANKIE WHERE U HIDING AT?? POST UR BIKE ALREADY !


Mija, I wonder which bike is gonna be done first? Yours or Blue Crush?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Mija, I wonder which bike is gonna be done first? Yours or Blue Crush?


NEITHER!  MINE WILL NEVER BE DONE I GAVE UP ALREADY .... HIS IS DONE HE JUST ACTIN LIKE DOUCH BAG


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

In that case sell me yo spinnin pedals


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> In that case sell me yo spinnin pedals


thought. az dont believe in spinning pedals lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

O yeah forgot you scared to come to Az


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

First time here. And I guess I'm waiting like everyone else


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> O yeah forgot you scared to come to Az


u sure is right im scared to.come to az and see the look on your face when u cant handle the disappointment lol.... that why u didnt come to los mag ??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

drasticbean said:


> First time here. And I guess I'm waiting like everyone else


 you might be seeing some of it next week if you around, I'll be in Manhattan 4 sum quick bizness and I'm trying to stop in by marv while i'm back in ny, to talk to him about an upgrade if i have enough time


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ohh and weez and sal...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i might be around....:x:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm shooting for wed afternoon I gotta be in Manhattan in the morning and when im done there I plan on stopping by. I am waiting to here back from Marv, I sent him a text earlier this morning.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I got my last two parts for b.c. today.
I'll be sending em back out tomorrow to Speedy for the chrome.
stay tuned when these are plated I WILL post up pics of these parts


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

:boink::naughty:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> I got my last two parts for b.c. today.
> I'll be sending em back out tomorrow to Speedy for the chrome.
> stay tuned when these are plated I WILL post up pics of these parts


how are you franky cant wait to see that bike all together keep on the great work .. :yes: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

D-ice69 said:


> how are you franky cant wait to see that bike all together keep on the great work .. :yes: :wave:


good bro, thanks 4 asking. Hows your upgrades coming along.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I am working with Tyler Chandler (TC Designs) from North Carolina to do the murals. 
You guys might remember him from doing my daughter's 'SweetheartS' bike last year.

here's some of his work, if you guys want to check it out 
www.myspace.com/tc-design

I know I will not be disappointed, plus it will be done within the next few weeks which is better than great for a quick turnaround time. 

Just a hint... the paint on the frame, fenders and seat is not being touched AT THIS TIME, lol 
the airbrushing will be elsewhere on one of the parts until more is added later on


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Updated as of 19 Dec. 2011
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blue Crush; A TEAM*

*PedaL ScraperZ-* ideas, build up & air-drolix kit
*Link M Technologies- * air suspension upgrades (top secret)
*Kandy Shop-* 3d bodywork & paint
*JUSTDEEZines-* designing & cads*
Toy Shop-* faced parts, wheel stands, wheels & brake setup
*Spears Customs-* faced parts & twisted parts
*DTwist-* twisted parts
*Henry's Customs-* fabric/upholstery
*Eddy's Hand Engraving-* tribal engraving
*Speedy's Metal Finishing-* polishing, two toned plating & clear protective coating
*A&R Plating-* triple show chrome plating
*Artist Technicians-* mirror acid etching 
*TC Designs-* murals/airbrushing
*Future Signs and Designs-* neon/led lighting
*(XX to be announced XX)- *turntable
*(XX to be announced XX)-* display

Still more to come.........

*

Here's the UPDATED rundown as of 19 Dec. 2011, from what I put into Blue Crush up to this point and personal shout outs to go with each:*
*
By all means, I'm far from bragging or exaggerating here. I'm posting this to show everyone not only the amount of money invested, but the hard work, long days, nights and dedication that is into this A plus build and to give the proper credit where credit's due.*

I saved all the receipts from day 1, when I first started; to where it is at today- to see how much I would have invested in my project, when finished.

lets start off; with all the shipping for everything coming and going and coming and going again, lol. Each time I had a part made or cut, I had it sent back to check it fit perfect then sent back out again for painting, plating or engraving. then returned again to check again before it was finished.

After all, why have a part made then get painted, engraved or plated and find out it dont fit right, I eliminated that happening by the extra shipping back and forth, but it is well worth it, plus the step by step mock ups are fun. 

well *shipping* all together so far is at $973.00
_
-Thankfully nothing got messed up or destroyed during shipping._

All the cads designed from *Justdeez* for everything so far is at $120.00

_-thanks again Danny for everything and dealing with my ass, I know sometimes I had to of drove you crazy with changing my mind until we finalized the cads, but your awesome bro and thanks for all the help and putting up with me, there's more to come still :biggrin: _

The frame, fenders, seat & wheels 3d work, paint, leafing, pin striping, etc... clear coated from *The Kandy Shop* is very close to the $2000.00 mark.
_
-John, you been awesome to me since day one bro and thanks for everything, your artwork is simply amazing bro. Display board is still on the "things to get" list, so keep those color combos handy for some matching paintwork  _

Faced parts cut and twisting by *Spears* ran $1490.00, first order was a package deal and every part made after was single ordered items.

_-Mike, same thing bro. Thanks for putting up with my ass and doing a great job cutting everything and twisting the parts you did for me. Great prices, very friendly and communication is awesome. Never once, did he leave me hanging. More work to come soon, you haven't seen the last of me yet either :cheesy:_ 

polishing, engraving and plating from *Eddy's Hand Engraving* and *Speedy's Metal Finishing* is up to $4150.00 right now. 
_
-first off, Danny (ripsta/NBK) Thanks for hooking me up with your RIP brother. Eddy, You are the fucking man, each and every single part came out nuts, every time I look at them I notice more details Thanks for all you did and the hook up with Speedy also. Speedy the plating looks like a damn mirror and with the clear coating over top that shit is blinding. Need my stunner shades to look at it in the sun :wow: more to come your way also guys._

A few of the twisted parts made by* DTwist* is up to $450.00 and thats only because, he's done with doing bike parts  
_
-Darrin, Thank you so much for hooking me up every time I hit you up. It sucks to not have you available anymore for future work, but know your parts are in good hands. I can't wait to unveil the parts you twisted up for me. _

Custom one off wheels with disk brake set up, t tube, goose neck, wheel stands and more were made by *Toyshop* is up to $1440.00.

_-Mike L. Everything you done for me is top notch. Thank you sincerely for the hook ups, quick turnaround times and everything in between. I really appreciate everything you done. We will continue to work together until Blue Crush is finished 110 percent. Hope to meet you one day and shake your hand._

Show chrome plating done by *A & R Plating* is at $175.00
_
- Abe/Robert thank you for the super dope prices and great quality plating. Congrats also on the magazine spread with your impala._

Upholstered seat by *Henry's Customs* ran $125.00

_-Pure sickness thanks Henry. Wait till you see how the seat was transformed to the next level of detail with the acid etching. more work's coming your way hopefully soon also._

The mirror etching/sandblasting done by *Artistic Technicians (ArtTech)* ran $100.00 even.

_-Yo Marvin, I'm glad you was able to do exactly what I drew up for you to work off of. That matches perfect with the overall designs of the bike and looks flawless. I will be hitting you up in the future for sure._

Airbrushing/murals, getting done by *TC Designs (Tyler Chandler*) is starting off with 150.00 and alot more to go.

-_Tyler is an amazing artist and is working on the murals as we speak and will add more later on in the future. He's always a pleasure to work with and can't wait to see the new artwork. He did a great job for my daughter's bike 'SweetheartS' and can't wait to see what's added for this one.
_
Suspension/air setup, built up by myself, *PedaL ScraperZ & Link M Technologies *running close to $400.00 so far. 

-_This is a secret in the works and something new that will change the bike game for sure._

Random other miscellaneous parts, mostly *EBAY* sellers from different countries, price is up to $615.00 at the moment.

_-Thanks to myself, lmao for winning the bids or finding the parts I searched for world wide._
Raddisone triple headlight set from Germany.
Dummy lights/ bee lights from Thailand.
Green/alloy chain from Great Britain.
Blue wall tires, tubes and blue cosmic brake cable from Ohio.
Schwinn Speedometer complete kit NOS in o.g. box from Schwinn Collectors 


That brings the total to date to $12,188 (alot of well spent cashola, lol) :biggrin: 

Thanks for reading, keep your eye open *Blue Crush* will be done real soon










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Parts went out today to TC Designs for murals, cant wait
also......
Speedy got my other parts yesterday for plating, so there in the works of being plated shortly




If all goes as planned I should have all this stuff back by new years and be able to put Blue Crush back together again


And thank you again (Mike) Spears for the new twisted parts in the thumbnail pics
*Here's some new pics for you guys that been waiting to see something new:thumbsup:*


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

daaam!! 12gs thats alot of cash man glad im not u lol fuck that...... for that price u could have built two show bikes


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> daaam!! 12gs thats alot of cash man glad im not u lol fuck that...... for that price u could have built two show bikes


Ha u know shit aint cheap, lol

not everyone a baller like you


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:h5: One more step closer to the entire creation!!! Can't wait to see that Jessica Alba's crush


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:





Ant-Wan said:


> :h5: One more step closer to the entire creation!!! Can't wait to see that Jessica Alba's crush


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*'BLUE CRUSH' updates*

-TC Designs received my package for airbrushing/murals yesterday...
-Speedy's almost done with the plating...
-got another new part delivered today, that's going back out on the 2nd of Jan. to ARTtech in NY for some more added sandblasting/etching....
-------------------------------------------------------

I'm well on the way in overdrive to finish this b*tch 4 the beginning of the new year.


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Time and patience pays off brother, Eddy is a great guy aswell as Mike L. 
I had NBK when it only had the front tank and candy paint. When my brother took possession of it, he planned every mod, parts and paint theme carefully, everything had to flow nicely, it took years to eventually get to the stage he had visioned.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

undercover231322 said:


> Time and patience pays off brother, Eddy is a great guy aswell as Mike L.
> I had NBK when it only had the front tank and candy paint. When my brother took possession of it, he planned every mod, parts and paint theme carefully, everything had to flow nicely, it took years to eventually get to the stage he had visioned.


yessir there both great as well as your brother also.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *'BLUE CRUSH' updates*
> 
> -TC Designs received my package for airbrushing/murals yesterday...
> -Speedy's almost done with the plating...
> ...


Does that mean we will see photos soon? :scrutinize:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Does that mean we will see photos soon? :scrutinize:









maybe


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS 2 ALL!!!!!*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

NEW MINI AVATAR PIC FOR NEW YEARS, That's it for now, Happy New Years Everyone.......


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

happy new year brother !!!
:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

D-ice69 said:


> happy new year brother !!!
> :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


Backatcha; with a new year comes new thangs


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ...


my boy already did that looks cool tho can we see anything eles


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> ...


:worship: dats bad ass homie!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> my boy already did that looks cool tho can we see anything eles


yea, I know it's been done before, i just like the way it looks thanks also bro, and i will post another pic here of something else shortly



Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> :worship: dats bad ass homie!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


thanks playa


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yea, I know it's been done before, i just like the way it looks thanks also bro, and i will post another pic here of something else shortly
> 
> 
> 
> thanks playa




cant wait to see wats next!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

me either, lol


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> me either, lol



:rofl:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

sooo.... wat the display look like homie????:dunno:
bet is goin to be sick:barf: 
:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

there is no display........ yet


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> there is no display........ yet


jus wandering :dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

getting old its out of style now lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> getting old its out of style now lol


Rome wasn't built in a day either...

It's hard bro. I work full time for the municipality here in PA, I'm in the Military which takes me away from home for weeks and months at a time, I have a family that needs me and the list goes on. Believe me, if it was up to me and I had the control, the bike would of been done a year ago. Not to mention when I send shit out sometimes I don't get it back till months later. On top of all that, I'm suppose to go back overseas for another year in a few months. My goal was to have it done before I left for war again but, obviously thats not gonna happen, so maybe it will be even more out of style when I get home in 2013. who knows maybe I'll just sell it for 50 bucks


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day either...
> 
> It's hard bro. I work full time for the municipality here in PA, I'm in the Military which takes me away from home for weeks and months at a time, I have a family that needs me and the list goes on. Believe me, if it was up to me and I had the control, the bike would of been done a year ago. Not to mention when I send shit out sometimes I don't get it back till months later. On top of all that, I'm suppose to go back overseas for another year in a few months. My goal was to have it done before I left for war again but, obviously thats not gonna happen, so maybe it will be even more out of style when I get home in 2013. who knows maybe I'll just sell it for 50 bucks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

It's about time for a lil update for all you's....

Newly Added mirrors for Blue Crush
more Acid Etching/sand blasting done by Drastic Auto Clubs, Marvin S. from ArtTECH.


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> It's about time for a lil update for all you's....
> 
> Newly Added mirrors for Blue Crush
> more Acid Etching/sand blasting done by Drastic Auto Clubs, Marvin S. from ArtTECH.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

here's a few more pics of the twisted spring before plating also,


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> here's a few more pics of the twisted spring before plating also,
> View attachment 435587
> View attachment 435588


twisting done by Spears Custom Cruisers


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> It's about time for a lil update for all you's....
> 
> Newly Added mirrors for Blue Crush
> more Acid Etching/sand blasting done by Drastic Auto Clubs, Marvin S. from ArtTECH.
> ...





PedaLScraperZ said:


> here's a few more pics of the twisted spring before plating also,
> View attachment 435587
> View attachment 435588


real great up grade looking sick !!!!


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

those mirrors are lagit :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys, 
yea Marv does super dope ass etching work, 
for those of you that don't know who he is, back in the day he also did
[h=1]*2003 Lowrider of the Year "Orgullo Mexicano"* windshield[/h]
































and Earthquake's glass




















Sweet and sour's seat








violet Rose








that's just to name a few, he's done alot more, to include now BLUE CRUSH


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---*PedaLScraperZ* 
Thanks for all the props! I try my best...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

DrasticNYC said:


> ---*PedaLScraperZ*
> Thanks for all the props! I try my best...



no doubt bro, you are a truly talented individual.

I'm glad to have your artwork on 'Blue Crush'


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

So when is it due to bust out and Crush the competition? :dunno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TonyO said:


> So when is it due to bust out and Crush the competition? :dunno:


2015


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> 2015


:squint: you gotta be shitting me.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:facepalm:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> :facepalm:


Around the same time as Bankroll debuts.....good matchup....if we all survive 2012....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Around the same time as Bankroll debuts.....good matchup....if we all survive 2012....


haha, nice bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt......was good dog..lookin good homie...it's been a wile


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for clean bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> ttt......was good dog..lookin good homie...it's been a wile


thanks bro, yea it's been a while, glad to hear everything is good with you once again like the other topics i posted congrats once again. If you can make it get to the chosen few lolo show (fliers posted in the east coast bike topic) we can kick it together for a bit and shoot the shit, let the kids play together and have the wife's bullshit a bit. Gonna be a good time. 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump for clean bike


 thanks homie, havent bumped the topic ina while cause everyone wants pics but it just aint happening just yet... lol -one day maybe


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I heard ATX gonna win BOTY before BC busts out??


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I heard ATX gonna win BOTY before BC busts out??


bahahaha now thats funny with what dora got busted


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuck ATX he needs to sell all his bikes so he can pay his mommy some rent. He gave me an attitude when I text him about some parts. He called me a crazy muthafucker for savin his number, then he was cool after I told him who I was but after that I said fuck doin business with u. He called me a looser and a fake blah blah. Lol he probably jacks off to those pictures of all them girls on his bike lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Fuck ATX he needs to sell all his bikes so he can pay his mommy some rent. He gave me an attitude when I text him about some parts. He called me a crazy muthafucker for savin his number, then he was cool after I told him who I was but after that I said fuck doin business with u. He called me a looser and a fake blah blah. Lol he probably jacks off to those pictures of all them girls on his bike lol


Do you happen to know the muffin man? :scrutinize:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> Do you happen to know the muffin man? :scrutinize:


Naw I don't know tha muffin man


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Fuck ATX he needs to sell all his bikes so he can pay his mommy some rent. He gave me an attitude when I text him about some parts. He called me a crazy muthafucker for savin his number, then he was cool after I told him who I was but after that I said fuck doin business with u. He called me a looser and a fake blah blah. Lol he probably jacks off to those pictures of all them girls on his bike lol


cant wait to go to a tx show and
meet him


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Fuck ATX he needs to sell all his bikes so he can pay his mommy some rent. He gave me an attitude when I text him about some parts. He called me a crazy muthafucker for savin his number, then he was cool after I told him who I was but after that I said fuck doin business with u. He called me a looser and a fake blah blah. Lol he probably jacks off to those pictures of all them girls on his bike lol


X2 dude tripped on me to ese over the same shit. Now where is those Blue Crush up dates!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Naw I don't know tha muffin man


:squint:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

OKAY, OKAY, I'm in the mood to bust out with a few more sneaky peaks, SO here we go.................




step by step airbrushing on the airtank


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> OKAY, OKAY, I'm in the mood to bust out with a few more sneaky peaks, SO here we go.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice more pics


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

2 years later and this china bike not done yet poe toe? More pics bish....:happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> 2 years later and this china bike not done yet poe toe? More pics bish....:happysad:


only thing china is your eyes, squinting to see more pics puta, bahahahaha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

U do realize the world is gonna end soon, so might as well just post pics of whole bike nikka


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ehh! i'll back in this thread in a few yrs ...... great now this puta building another pirate bike ....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> 2 years later and this china bike not done yet poe toe? More pics bish....:happysad:


hahaha stupid


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> U do realize the world is gonna end soon, so might as well just post pics of whole bike nikka


fock it let it end


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> ehh! i'll back in this thread in a few yrs ...... great now this puta building another pirate bike ....





cone_weezy said:


> hahaha stupid


ohhh stop it, bahahahaha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbc...ory=FEATURES10



PedaLScraperZ in the news...

they misquoted me on a few things but, other than that it's a pretty good article


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS BIKE BEEN IN THE MAKING FOR A WHILE. TTT WHEN IT COMES OUT ITS GUNNA LOOK SICK AF. KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Updated as of 14 July 2012
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blue Crush; A TEAM*

*PedaL ScraperZ-* ideas, build up & air-drolix kit
*Link M Technologies- * air suspension upgrades (top secret for now)
*Kandy Shop-* 3d bodywork & paint
*JUSTDEEZines-* designing & cads*
Toy Shop-* faced parts, wheel stands, wheels & brake system
*Spears Customs-* faced parts & twisted parts
*DTwist-* twisted parts
*Henry's Customs-* fabric/upholstery
*Eddy's Hand Engraving-* tribal engraving
*Speedy's Metal Finishing-* polishing, two toned plating & clear protective coating
*A&R Plating-* triple show chrome plating
*Artist Technicians-* mirror acid etching 
*TC Designs-* murals/airbrushing
*Future Signs and Designs-* neon/led lighting (yet to be installed/mounted)
*Dennison Schwinn Cyclery- *turntable
*PedaL ScraperZ-* display








****A professional photo-shoot in a photo studio is scheduled for next Sunday the 22nd of July. It's in Pittsburgh, PA., about 5 hours away from where I'm at. Professional photographer, Mike Berger from Curbside Imagery has scheduled the whole day to snap shots of Blue Crush in the studio than afterwards in a few special locations with some dope scenery and backdrops. Once the photo's are done getting mastered and printed/scanned, they will be sent to the few magazine's that have been waiting to feature the bike. Also I will post them all in this topic for all of you to see as well.***

As some of you know already, the bike has been pretty much completed for quite some time now and I've been holding off showing it, in hopes to get to a lrm event to qualify for Vegas' super show. I've been holding back showing it mainly because, there are a couple of never done before things on it and also it has a different overall style to it than other bikes in my class, that I didn't want to be copied before mine was revealed. Unfortunately with the fewer amount and further distance of the tour stops, I will not be able to get to either of them. Also, I am slotted to once again deploy with the Army and go back overseas to combat again this September so, getting myself and the bike to Vegas in October will be totally out of the question even if I was to qualify now. 

So, instead of holding it from everyone for another two years with the hopes of me coming home from war and than trying than to qualify in 2014, I will be showing it before I leave. Also, I want to reveal it before I head back overseas just in-case, god forbid, something happens to me overseas and I never get the opportunity to have shown it. Lets face it... where I'm going, I've been there and done that before and had a quite a few close calls where I am lucky to be alive today. Luckily I made it home and GOD Bless my fallen brothers that weren't so lucky. I am truly grateful that I had the chance to work on this bike with all the great people that I call my A-team (Dream Team). Again, I thank all of you guys and I thank the rest of you guys/gals that have been in this thread, with all your positive comments and pushing me to finish this build when I was slacking or busy doing other things. I thank my family as well, for sticking by me and being by my side from start to finish.

Anyway, I know I will be safe and make it home like the past times and when I do, hopefully then one day I will get the opportunity to attend a qualifying show. Weather it's in 2 years or 10. Weather the bike is out dated at that time, parts played out by than, have been duplicated/copied or whatever the case may be. I don't care. Fuck it. I gave it my best at the time and in my eyes and probably most of yours as well, it will always be a top contender. Win or loose when I finally get out to the West Coast to show it, I hope to meet 99% of you that I've talked to online here and you get to check it out in person and I get to see many of all your great builds too. For the 1% of you on here that I really don't care about or the haters, fuck it. Your comments are null and it's no sweat of my back or paint off my frame. Say and think what you may, read the comment in my signature it's for you.

Soo, guys once I get the pictures there will be no more waiting or holding back. I'm just as excited to show the bike as some of you might be to check it out. I will keep all of you posted on the progress and while overseas when and if, internet access is available I will stop in occasionally to check the topics and say whats up when I can. 

To all of you up and comming younger kats on here that read this- don't ever stop lowriding. Everyone gotta start somewhere. With time, patience, saving up your cash lil by lil, true devotion, love for building bikes and perseverance..... you too, can one day, go all out and build yourself a rolling masterpiece. Just do yourself a favor, take advice from others but, build it the way you want, that will make you happy in the long run. When all said and done, it is yours and you yourself gotta be happy with what you created. Don't let anyone tell you different.

Thank all of you guys,
Frankie Bones/PedaLScraperZ*


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> *Updated as of 14 July 2012
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Blue Crush; A TEAM*
> ...


:thumbsup: Get home safe brother.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :thumbsup: Get home safe brother.


thanks playa


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Be safe out there brother, hope to meet u someday (no ****).


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kiloz said:


> X2 dude tripped on me to ese over the same shit. Now where is those Blue Crush up dates!


3x the fucker trip on me also, and said I was talking shit, then he went out the subject, and continue talking, I think hes really bipolar, or just retarted


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh n keep up the good work homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Be safe out there brother, hope to meet u someday (no ****).


same here bro someday



sgtsiko1 said:


> Oh n keep up the good work homie


good looks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Well ladies and gents, 

Been on and off the phone and emailing back and forth with LRM staff for the last few weeks now and it is with my sincere honor and gratitude, to say I am greatly privileged to soon have 'Blue Crush' revealed in there magazine pending the text and the photos be approved by the staff. Being that the bike has been pretty much a secret (besides the sneaky peaks) up until this point, it will remain unseen until it is revealed in the magazine. I really wanted to bust it out in a LRM event to qualify for Vegas but, with my upcoming deployment headed back to the sandbox, that is not gonna happen. You guys know my story. So, with that said... Stay tuned and keep an eye out in LRM.


I want to say thank you sooo much to Mr. Mendoza and LRM for this great opportunity, Mike Berger (Curbside Imagery) for the fantastic photo shoot and once again to everyone on my dream team that has been a part of my one of a kind rolling masterpiece.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrates man, be looking foward to seeing it soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Congrates man, be looking foward to seeing it soon


thanks bro.... believe it or not- it's been hard as hell for me to keep it a secret for so long, I been wanting to show it sooo bad. I can't wait for everyone to see it and what we accomplished. Alot of things were done simular to traditional ways set above to now or days standards but, differently with my own twist to stray from looking like the rest in my own personal way to this bike and I'm sure there will be haters because of that but, anyone that appreciates the love for lowriding and the creativity of all the work behind the scenes should appreciate it for what it is. I am super excited to see it and hope I can get my hands on a copy of the mag over on the other side of the globe when it comes out.

less than 25 days and I'll be heading out for another year.

Look forward to 2014 to come home and get out west to meet you and all the others.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Well ladies and gents,
> 
> Been on and off the phone and emailing back and forth with LRM staff for the last few weeks now and it is with my sincere honor and gratitude, to say I am greatly privileged to soon have 'Blue Crush' revealed in there magazine pending the text and the photos be approved by the staff. Being that the bike has been pretty much a secret (besides the sneaky peaks) up until this point, it will remain unseen until it is revealed in the magazine. I really wanted to bust it out in a LRM event to qualify for Vegas but, with my upcoming deployment headed back to the sandbox, that is not gonna happen. You guys know my story. So, with that said... Stay tuned and keep an eye out in LRM.
> 
> ...


So you have never taken the bike to a show and it's going to be in LRM?


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

CONGRATS BIG HOMIE HOPE ONE DAY ILL SEE IT IN PERSON BUT AT LEAST WE GET TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> So you have never taken the bike to a show and it's going to be in LRM?


not quote like it sounds bro, i'll p.m. you gimme a minute


P.M sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hustlerz Dreamz said:


> CONGRATS BIG HOMIE HOPE ONE DAY ILL SEE IT IN PERSON BUT AT LEAST WE GET TO SEE IT :biggrin:


word


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright peoples todays the final day in the homestead, I head out O'dark thirty tomorrow morning, I will have my phone for a few weeks while were still in the states until we head over on our flight so i'll do my best to keep in touch that way, but once I get over and settled in i'll stop in and say hi. . Anyway to everyone: until than have fun have a good year keep on building and see you guys upon my return. 
looking forward to seeing all the bikes/trikes within the next year that come out and good luck to everyone competing as well.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

What up g..
Just wanna say thank you for having the courage to do what you are heading out to do we would not be able to build bikes/cars or anything we love to do if it were not for indaviduals such as yourself. Keep in touch with us let us know your ok now an then. Be safe over there bud. See you an your bike when you get back... Maybe you can make it out west for a show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

much love bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Alright peoples todays the final day in the homestead, I head out O'dark thirty tomorrow morning, I will have my phone for a few weeks while were still in the states until we head over on our flight so i'll do my best to keep in touch that way, but once I get over and settled in i'll stop in and say hi. . Anyway to everyone: until than have fun have a good year keep on building and see you guys upon my return.
> looking forward to seeing all the bikes/trikes within the next year that come out and good luck to everyone competing as well.


Hey bro take care out there, thank you for your service and see you when you get back brotha.... p.s. send me one of those army issued lowrider guy patches :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

a million haters n you still can't destroy me I laugh at all yalls put downs about me HAHA


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

ATX said:


> a million haters n you still can't destroy me I laugh at all yalls put downs about me HAHA


Shut the fuck up you retarded spider monkey. Nobody is even fucking talking about you. This is a soldier heading to war to keep your mentaly retarded ass free... He is a true soldier not a self proclaimed one like yourself. Go shoot yourself do us a favor. SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID DICK IN THE ASS TAKIN *****.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Be safe out there, im a navy veteran and heard my former battle group is already responding to the tension in middle east,glad im home with my family now, take it easy bro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

bless


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

TRY TO BE SAFE OVER THERE EVEN THOUGH IT'S HARD,I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO YOU BRO. I GIVE YOU MUCH RESPECT AS A MAN YOUR DOING THIS TO KEEP US SAFE AND OUT OF HARMS WAY I SALUTE YOU BROTHA AND GOD BLESS YOU.....:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> What up g..
> Just wanna say thank you for having the courage to do what you are heading out to do we would not be able to build bikes/cars or anything we love to do if it were not for indaviduals such as yourself. Keep in touch with us let us know your ok now an then. Be safe over there bud. See you an your bike when you get back... Maybe you can make it out west for a show





405PRIDEBIKES said:


> much love bro





:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hey bro take care out there, thank you for your service and see you when you get back brotha.... p.s. send me one of those army issued lowrider guy patches :thumbsup:





ATX said:


> a million haters n you still can't destroy me I laugh at all yalls put downs about me HAHA





96tein said:


> Shut the fuck up you retarded spider monkey. Nobody is even fucking talking about you. This is a soldier heading to war to keep your mentaly retarded ass free... He is a true soldier not a self proclaimed one like yourself. Go shoot yourself do us a favor. SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU STUPID DICK IN THE ASS TAKIN *****.





MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> Be safe out there, im a navy veteran and heard my former battle group is already responding to the tension in middle east,glad im home with my family now, take it easy bro





Kiloz said:


> bless





oaktownraider said:


> TRY TO BE SAFE OVER THERE EVEN THOUGH IT'S HARD,I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO YOU BRO. I GIVE YOU MUCH RESPECT AS A MAN YOUR DOING THIS TO KEEP US SAFE AND OUT OF HARMS WAY I SALUTE YOU BROTHA AND GOD BLESS YOU.....:thumbsup:


Yo thank all of you, like i said hope to link up with each of you in the future. well almost everyone haha. just stoppin in quick to say hello and thanks.

keep your eyes peeled for the dec/jan issue of lrm it's in the works. hopefully i'll get a chance to log on and see what all ya think. 
until next time. lataz


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

How was the flight over there g, everything good with you. Cant wait to see the issue either....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> How was the flight over there g, everything good with you. Cant wait to see the issue either....


all is good bro thanks for asking.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hello fellas from across the lands....



happy early thanksgiving to all, be in touch soon


until next time...........


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> hello fellas from across the lands....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatup homie, same to u and hope all is good bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> hello fellas from across the lands....
> happy early thanksgiving to all, be in touch soon
> until next time...........


 what up homie how is everything over there, stay safe .


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yo yo, whats up errybody, just saying hi from across the seas in the sandbox, be sure to check lrm ina few days for my feature of the long awaited unveiling of Blue Crush. I'm actually starting to put together a lolo bike here to ride around base, lmao.. alright i'll be in touch soon talk to you soon. everybody keep up the bike buildiing looking forward to coming home and seeing a bunch of updates and new rides from all you's. latas


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yoooooo. Its commin out this next issue.? Dope. Post pics of your bike when you are done building out there.... Good to hear all is well. Stay safe to you your company an all the other soldiers keeping us free


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Seen the mag today bike looks good


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> Seen the mag today bike looks good


:wow: I hope my issue comes in tomorrow, share a photo.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yo yo, whats up errybody, just saying hi from across the seas in the sandbox, be sure to check lrm ina few days for my feature of the long awaited unveiling of Blue Crush. I'm actually starting to put together a lolo bike here to ride around base, lmao.. alright i'll be in touch soon talk to you soon. everybody keep up the bike buildiing looking forward to coming home and seeing a bunch of updates and new rides from all you's. latas


 dammm i,ll run to buy that # of lrm i have been waiting for the unveiling of that sick bike of your,s !! :thumbsup: 
cant wait to see it all done at last !!


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

bike looks good playa............:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Well deserve homie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BIKES COOL...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> Yoooooo. Its commin out this next issue.? Dope. Post pics of your bike when you are done building out there.... Good to hear all is well. Stay safe to you your company an all the other soldiers keeping us free


yea i guess in some places ita already out. i'll do my best to put one together out here and take pics. Thanks again bro for the support and compliments for the bike too. 


azteca de oro said:


> Seen the mag today bike looks good


no shit its out hopefully it dont take me forever to see a copy, lol. im getting a few copies made to me from the photographer but its gonna take a while to get to me. hope to meet you and see your bikes as well when i get home bro



Kiloz said:


> :wow: I hope my issue comes in tomorrow, share a photo.


word yea i'd like to see it myself lol. if anyone got a scanner that would be dope if ya could post it for me please.



D-ice69 said:


> dammm i,ll run to buy that # of lrm i have been waiting for the unveiling of that sick bike of your,s !! :thumbsup:
> cant wait to see it all done at last !!


yea its not completely dun i still got more upgrades planned but its been done enuff for a while now to be shown and what better opportunity to show it in LRM i am extreamly thankful and happy for that. I also cant wait to see your bike in person also one day. keep up the upgrades making d ice colder and colder brother.


BIG AL 310 said:


> bike looks good playa............:thumbsup:


thanks alot homie, i tried to make it different using different tactics and it worked out the way i like it im glad you guys like it as well. keep up on your build too bro, that shits niceeee.



Clown Confusion said:


> Well deserve homie


yo yo waddup playa thanks and it goes without saying im hoping to get home and meet up with you and check your rides out as well i been watching you upgrade and start new for years now. hope to kick it with you and more of your socios brothers upon my return.



oneofakind said:


> BIKES COOL...


you thanks bro and congrats again on your clubs take home of the title this year that bike been one of my fav's since it started. always looking forward to seeing what you and the rest of the dogs come up with next.




gotta get back to work and lace up my boots for the day----------until next time fellas

stay low and keep it real


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

It will happen bro and thanks


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

bad ass work


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yea i guess in some places ita already out. i'll do my best to put one together out here and take pics. Thanks again bro for the support and compliments for the bike too.
> no shit its out hopefully it dont take me forever to see a copy, lol. im getting a few copies made to me from the photographer but its gonna take a while to get to me. hope to meet you and see your bikes as well when i get home bro
> 
> word yea i'd like to see it myself lol. if anyone got a scanner that would be dope if ya could post it for me please.
> ...


My issue should be in tomorrow for sure. I will scan and share it.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Great lookin bike can not wait to see it when you get back frankie... Just seen it in the new issue. Ill let kilos scan it on cause my phone sucks at pics lol....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yea i guess in some places ita already out. i'll do my best to put one together out here and take pics. Thanks again bro for the support and compliments for the bike too.
> no shit its out hopefully it dont take me forever to see a copy, lol. im getting a few copies made to me from the photographer but its gonna take a while to get to me. hope to meet you and see your bikes as well when i get home bro
> 
> word yea i'd like to see it myself lol. if anyone got a scanner that would be dope if ya could post it for me please.
> ...


Mi nikka Frankie what up, hope all is well stay safe see you when u get back


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=578677&stc=1&d=1354875052


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> "UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………
> 
> Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


Back coming soon!!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=578677&stc=1&d=1354875052


 wow really hope to see it one day, nice bike.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=578677&stc=1&d=1354875052


 dammm & there,s more to come bro thx alot for the good words you put on aboult my bike brother keep on your amazing work !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT, BE SAFE OUT THERE. BIKE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


>


TTT for one sick bike, and congrats.


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice bike bro.....like the color alot and detail in it.....


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice,, congrats !!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:











:fool2:


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Really sick bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> It will happen bro and thanks


word up, looking forward to it bro



Juiced only said:


> bad ass work


thanks playa


Kiloz said:


> My issue should be in tomorrow for sure. I will scan and share it.


yessir thank you



96tein said:


> Great lookin bike can not wait to see it when you get back frankie... Just seen it in the new issue. Ill let kilos scan it on cause my phone sucks at pics lol....


thanks alot homie cant wait to see you and your brothers bikes when i get home too. hopefully the projects will be dun by than too and i can get to check them all out at that time.



LINCOLNSAL said:


> Mi nikka Frankie what up, hope all is well stay safe see you when u get back


my nikkah, waddup sal, thanks haha, word see you soon. You stop collecting and hoarding frames yet, lmao put one of them biches together already brah.



Clown Confusion said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=578677&stc=1&d=1354875052


sweetness thank you.



ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> wow really hope to see it one day, nice bike.


thanks playa



D-ice69 said:


> dammm & there,s more to come bro thx alot for the good words you put on aboult my bike brother keep on your amazing work !!!!


no doubt my canadian brother, see ya soon



mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT, BE SAFE OUT THERE. BIKE LOOKIN GOOD


thank you 



Kiloz said:


>


word up they did great job with the article only made one spelling error. i like how they let me give credit where credits due and mentioned my A Team on this build without al of them the bike wouldnt be exactly what you see here. Thanks again to all of them and all of you guys as well



ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> TTT for one sick bike, and congrats.


word up ttmft thanks homie



dee_5o5 said:


> Nice bike bro.....like the color alot and detail in it.....


thanks yea the colors are beautigul john really killed it woth the paint. the pics show a thousand words but theres nothing like seeing it in real life the paint glows lol thanks for the compliment keep up your building too man, looking good



ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY said:


> Nice,, congrats !!!


yo yo wats up man, thanks keep it rollin in KY bro



CaliLifeStyle said:


> :cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waddup kid :h5:



Wiick3d951 said:


> Really sick bike


thanks bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Some of my half ass pics from my phone.
i figured i'd share the day of the photoshoot in the studio and garage of Curbside Imagery doing his thang, thanks again for those beautiful shots of the bike Mike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiloz said:


>


Needs a chainguard.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bike is bad ass bro you did a great job on it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Needs a chainguard.


maybe one day, if i could afford it



CE 707 said:


> bike is bad ass bro you did a great job on it


thanks alot bro, it's been a long time coming


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

not sure where i left off on the build up but when i have the chance over here i'd like to start putting the rest of the pics up from the progression of the build.


i got something like 400 or so pics from step by step from begining to end


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

View attachment 581353


from left to right: Goinlo/Luis, Curbside Imagery/Mike and Myself....
the last show i attended and judged before i left for the sandbox, very special day
Curbside Imagery hand delivered me a copy of the photoshoot disk sent to LRM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice bike brother. It came out really nice.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Nice bike brother. It came out really nice.


thanks homie yours too came along way, looks great


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

well its xmas morning by me already, you guys got some time yet, but merry xmas fellas to you and your family's and members of the clubs as well.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

happy new years 2 errybody, 

the camels ball just droped here a bit ago, ya still got a few hrs.
wish everyone a safe and healthy new year


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

congrates the bike came out sick as f..k . i was at mike pad several different times and seen him making your parts as he was making my bike and pedal car parts . hes bad ass and people dont really know him but thats all gonna change when you see a bike as sick as yours its time to get notice once again congrates on building 1 SICK bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

Bad ass bike homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

DUKES IE said:


> congrates the bike came out sick as f..k . i was at mike pad several different times and seen him making your parts as he was making my bike and pedal car parts . hes bad ass and people dont really know him but thats all gonna change when you see a bike as sick as yours its time to get notice once again congrates on building 1 SICK bike:thumbsup:


thanks homie, yea mike does bad ass work and he's very easy to get a hold of. no bullstuff with him, he works with you everybit of the way from start to finish. never leaves you hanging. thanks again on the compliments bro.



Tin-Tin said:


> Bad ass bike homie


thanks homie, cant wait to get home and enjoy it again.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi bro could you give me little help and get me in contact or is site 
so i could get in touch whit this dude mike that as made your parts i got a few parts i would love him to make !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

D-ice69 said:


> hi bro could you give me little help and get me in contact or is site
> so i could get in touch whit this dude mike that as made your parts i got a few parts i would love him to make !!!


no problem bro here it is is tellem Frankie sent ya 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32503-jak-scc.html


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> no problem bro here it is is tellem Frankie sent ya
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32503-jak-scc.html


 thx frankie that would be a big help for me afther i seen the work he dide on your bike 
that,s the type of quality work i want & like !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

word up no doubt bro anytime im sure whatever else you got planned and hit him up with he will do it top notch. thanks on the compliment again on Blue Crush. I'm still waiting to get my hands on the issue it was in overseas here.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

how many people can say they smoked with Joe Cool the Camel? I can

why'd, the camel's cross the road? to avoid getting shot the fuck up with a 50 Cal.

The hole i crawl into that start my days

Who says lowriding and the shocker isn't known worldwide????

'PedaLScraperZ' representing the LRM issue featuring 'Blue Crush' with my Infantry Squad, our trucks, guns and our 'Combat Ready' Lowrider overseas


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Please tell me you mag showed up?!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yessir sure did>>>my wife got it a few days ago brother, and sending it to me here. i should have it in like the next few weeks. THANKS


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yessir sure did>>>my wife got it a few days ago brother, and sending it to me here. i should have it in like the next few weeks. THANKS


Ok cool!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanx for your service for our country bro and your bike is just pure badass, thanx again


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

whats up brotha hope you doing good out there and safe.


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

That bike came out fukin bad ass nice job


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

People are hating on it, they are blind to see the craftsmanship. Everyone is aloud to voice there opinion but unless you can top Blue Crush or have equivalent bikes of status SHUT THE FUCK UP! 

https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag?fref=ts

This is a message to every toy hating on my homie Frankie's lowrider (Check the facebook page), dude is mad cool and when he gets home from serving our country maybe Blue Crush and El Rey will have a photo shoot together! Bless.

Kiloz Oner
Universal Zulu Nation!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> People are hating on it, they are blind to see the craftsmanship. Everyone is aloud to voice there opinion but unless you can top Blue Crush or have equivalent bikes of status SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag?fref=ts
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> People are hating on it, they are blind to see the craftsmanship. Everyone is aloud to voice there opinion but unless you can top Blue Crush or have equivalent bikes of status SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag?fref=ts
> 
> ...


BLUE crush rule one of the most sick bike i ever seen great work frankie !!!! :h5:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Kiloz said:


>


This bike is really nice.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey frankie is the chrome two diferent types of chrome? The frost engraving seems to look like a different tone/color?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Hey frankie is the chrome two diferent types of chrome? The frost engraving seems to look like a different tone/color?


Black chrome ????


----------



## tomknox (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks absolutely great Frankie!!! Glad you let me get a piece of the action on this one! Kudos also for sticking with it and getting it done! And as always, kudos to you for defending our wonderful country brother!! Now where the hell do i find a copy of this mag??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> People are hating on it, they are blind to see the craftsmanship. Everyone is aloud to voice there opinion but unless you can top Blue Crush or have equivalent bikes of status SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag?fref=ts
> 
> ...


You mad bro?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Bad ass bike bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Hey frankie is the chrome two diferent types of chrome? The frost engraving seems to look like a different tone/color?


Yessir. It's black chrome.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


No just don't get why people comment on the photo talking down on the homies bike if they can't top it. I see a lot of negativity surrounding this bike and it bothers me, honestly this holds true to any of my LayItLow family; if I see someone talking down on a buddies project/build I will stand up for my homie. (Granted, as long as the proper work was put into the bike such as this one; or many of the other bikes displayed here on LayItLow.) -WORD IS BOND- :ninja:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Kiloz said:


> No just don't get why people comment on the photo talking down on the homies bike if they can't top it. I see a lot of negativity surrounding this bike and it bothers me, honestly this holds true to any of my LayItLow family; if I see someone talking down on a buddies project/build I will stand up for my homie. (Granted, as long as the proper work was put into the bike such as this one; or many of the other bikes displayed here on LayItLow.) -WORD IS BOND- :ninja:


No one should be getting mad over lowrider bikes bro. Well talk about it at the super show if you make it out there this year. Peace and love.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Yessir. It's black chrome.


Ah I see!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> No just don't get why people comment on the photo talking down on the homies bike if they can't top it. I see a lot of negativity surrounding this bike and it bothers me, honestly this holds true to any of my LayItLow family; if I see someone talking down on a buddies project/build I will stand up for my homie. (Granted, as long as the proper work was put into the bike such as this one; or many of the other bikes displayed here on LayItLow.) -WORD IS BOND- :ninja:



are you frankie personal assistant ? just kidding..... well one thing u cant do is please everyone there always going to be shit talking. nothing u can do bout it .... bike is cool but it not for everyone so dont take to the heart and shred a tear , if people dont want to see negative comments about yours or someone else bike dont post it then


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Ok cool!


wife just mailed out the mag i should have it in the next few weeks bro, looking forward to checking it out n gettin the boys together for a pic



MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> Just wanted to say thanx for your service for our country bro and your bike is just pure badass, thanx again


thank you on the compliments of the bike and on my military sevrice as well bro. keep up with the work on your bikes playa, everytime i notice a new pic of them, they look better and better.



LINCOLNSAL said:


> whats up brotha hope you doing good out there and safe.


wazzup sallyboy how the hellare ya kid. im alright out here about half way through it now be getting ready to come home in the next few months hopefully. damn i miss america, lmao.. how's that reese coming along



brownie_602 said:


> That bike came out fukin bad ass nice job


thank you bro, it was along time coming still more to go with it but not much. maybe one day i'll get out your side of the country and we get to kick it at a show or something



Kiloz said:


> People are hating on it, they are blind to see the craftsmanship. Everyone is aloud to voice there opinion but unless you can top Blue Crush or have equivalent bikes of status SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag?fref=ts
> 
> ...


word thanks for posting the pic and the link bro.... as for the haters fuck em man, there everywhere in life with everything you do. the more haters the more it makes me do what i love to do.... it aint shit to brush it of your shoulders and take it in stride. haters gonna hate, that just means you doing something right for them to talk about. Hate it, like it, love it or leave it.. Blue Crush is what it is, people like traditional i like to be different and my bike is definately astray from the rest in many ways. lmao anyway yea when i get back hopefully we could get those bikes side by side for some snap shots that would be cool. 



PASSIONATE63 said:


> :thumbsup:


yo yo whats up matt, hows dragon heart coming along.. hoping i get to see your bike in person one day as well keep it up man cant wait to see that bad ass bike complete one day



D-ice69 said:


> BLUE crush rule one of the most sick bike i ever seen great work frankie !!!! :h5:


yo thanks my Canadian brother, really apreciate the kind words hit me up if you need anything else or any other contacts to get d-ice upgrades bro, i'm more than happy to help. get that bike to vegas bro i'd love to see those pics with your bike in the line up with the rest at the super show. 



Kiloz said:


>


big big shout outs to everyone who had a part in the project once again, thank you all...... i am very happy with how the bike came out. Thank you as well Curbside, for the Beautiful photos of the bike. Beto and the LRM staff, I am extreamly greatful for the oppurtunity to be blessed in the pages of the mag. now, i cant wait to get home and show it to the world as many places as i can and meet as many of you here as well.
Man I had no idea what i was getting into when i started this project but after a few years, a few bucks and an awesome team to work with. We definately made a fantastic peice of rolling artwork. Thank you, each and everyone of you even my hater (fan) club. your all awesome



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This bike is really nice.


thanks you buddy, i'm a big fan of yours as well.



SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Hey frankie is the chrome two diferent types of chrome? The frost engraving seems to look like a different tone/color?


yes all the engraved parts were done by eddy from RIP lolo club in FL and the plating was done by speedy. He two toned them, tripple chrome and black chrome- than dipped them clear coated over top of the plating to keep the shine and protect them plating for years to come. 



lesstime said:


> Black chrome ????


yezzir i like to be different and wanted something other than the chrome gold like everone does so i went with all black chrome/chrome instead.



tomknox said:


> Looks absolutely great Frankie!!! Glad you let me get a piece of the action on this one! Kudos also for sticking with it and getting it done! And as always, kudos to you for defending our wonderful country brother!! Now where the hell do i find a copy of this mag??


Noo doubt brother, after the fantastic job you did on my lil girls SweetheartS bike i had to get you to put your artwork on this one as well. thanks for your kind words about my service too. cant wait to get home bro.... hopefully you can get out to a show i'm at and see both of the bikes you airbrushed for me in person together with your own eyes and we can shoot the shit for a while thanks again bro. keep in touch. as for the copy of the mag i think you can get back orders right from the lrm website or try the classifieds in the other topic forum, someone might sell it.



socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


whats up playa, hows your bike coming along????



Clown Confusion said:


> Bad ass bike bro


Yo thanks bro i hope to get to see the clown in person one day b4 you retire it. always loved that bike as well as all your others (sugar rush, etc).... hopefully when i get out west one day, i get to chop it up with you for a bit and get my eyes on all your beauties in person.



JUSTDEEZ said:


> Yessir. It's black chrome.


Danny, my man. you already know bro. thank you again.. it's been a pleasure working with you on this. look foward to shaking your hand one day along with the rest of the A team.



Kiloz said:


> No just don't get why people comment on the photo talking down on the homies bike if they can't top it. I see a lot of negativity surrounding this bike and it bothers me, honestly this holds true to any of my LayItLow family; if I see someone talking down on a buddies project/build I will stand up for my homie. (Granted, as long as the proper work was put into the bike such as this one; or many of the other bikes displayed here on LayItLow.) -WORD IS BOND- :ninja:


word we all in it together regardless of style and category of type. its all about the love of the lifestyle. some just dont get it. fuck it appreciate the artwork we all put into these bikes and thats that everyone got there own opinion but in the end the builder and owner has to be happy. if he\she built it for themself and is happy with the outcome thats all that matters. haters gonna hate. true lowrdiers gonna appreciate it for what it is. from street to radical from coast to coast worldwide we all in it together one way or the other. let the big wheeled donks and mudding monster truckers hate on us not each other. Keep lowriding alive.



socios b.c. prez said:


> No one should be getting mad over lowrider bikes bro. Well talk about it at the super show if you make it out there this year. Peace and love.


word 



SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Ah I see!






cone_weezy said:


> are you frankie personal assistant ? just kidding..... well one thing u cant do is please everyone there always going to be shit talking. nothing u can do bout it .... bike is cool but it not for everyone so dont take to the heart and shred a tear , if people dont want to see negative comments about yours or someone else bike dont post it then


yo weez, well said haters are everywhere. i see you got two going now at once bro, looking good bro looking good waiting to see the end results on both sure there gonna be stunning. how you been fool


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> No just don't get why people comment on the photo talking down on the homies bike if they can't top it. I see a lot of negativity surrounding this bike and it bothers me, honestly this holds true to any of my LayItLow family; if I see someone talking down on a buddies project/build I will stand up for my homie. (Granted, as long as the proper work was put into the bike such as this one; or many of the other bikes displayed here on LayItLow.) -WORD IS BOND- :ninja:


 This is why I didn't want the- History Line Up on facebook. Alot of the guys on there just talk shit... & they even have shit!!!! That's not what we are about... It's all about the brotherhood.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> This is why I didn't want the- History Line Up on facebook. Alot of the guys on there just talk shit... & they even have shit!!!! That's not what we are about... It's all about the brotherhood.... :thumbsup:


Word! I was not mad, just venting; for what ever reason I cant comment on the stuff "Lowrider Magazine" posts. I would of taken care of it on there sooooooooooooooooo I hopped on LayItLow and vented a little. :drama:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah so many negative comments on that thread but fuck them its his bike his money so who gives a fuck what haters think. Maybe they wished they had it. Wtf frankie all that money into this bike and no seat post clamp lol jk


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice same here bro ...... clown wont be retired till the new one is done


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Word! I was not mad, just venting; for what ever reason I cant comment on the stuff "Lowrider Magazine" posts. I would of taken care of it on there sooooooooooooooooo I hopped on LayItLow and vented a little. :drama:


 :facepalm:That's 
facebook for you...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yo yo whats up matt, hows dragon heart coming along.. hoping i get to see your bike in person one day as well keep it up man cant wait to see that bad ass bike complete one day


One day yes sir, though after the mesa show Dragon Heart will be retired/under construction untel further notice. so it may be a while.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Bike came out awesome!!!! 
Crazy details!!! Congrats Frankie for the great work


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Yeah so many negative comments on that thread but fuck them its his bike his money so who gives a fuck what haters think. Maybe they wished they had it. Wtf frankie all that money into this bike and no seat post clamp lol jk


too expensive, cant afford a seat post clamp bro



Clown Confusion said:


> nice same here bro ...... clown wont be retired till the new one is done


cool, cool



78mc said:


> :facepalm:That's
> facebook for you...


yea fock the book of faces


PASSIONATE63 said:


> One day yes sir, though after the mesa show Dragon Heart will be retired/under construction untel further notice. so it may be a while.


cool ill keep an eye out



Ant-Wan said:


> Bike came out awesome!!!!
> Crazy details!!! Congrats Frankie for the great work


thanks twan


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hows the weather by you fockers? anything like this


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Happy Mothers Day Focker !!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Happy Mothers Day Focker !!!


:wave: thanks haha


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yo is that your swing frame bike in the new lowrider.? Just seen it today


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Yessir,... that's me and my guys holding it down from the sandbox.

can't wait to get my hands on a copy...
also is the first issue of lrm with an east coast NY lolo cover car big ups to my homies with Drastic Auto Club as well.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

two lowrider magazines in less than a year. doing it big bruh lol congratulations again. glad to see y'all doingg good in the sand box.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> two lowrider magazines in less than a year. doing it big bruh lol congratulations again. glad to see y'all doingg good in the sand box.


yea man thats what i said to the boys lol, i was like 2 times in a year and i'm not even in the effin' country, hahahaha. Na for real though i couldnt be any happier and not to mention my guys are over here tripping out and shit. having there wifes and girlfriends look all over back home to scoop up some copies. that shits dope. 

We doing aright over here, were in the last few months now, its all down hill now just a matter of time. hoping we make it home still in time for riding season.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

that's what's up... again thank you from all of us here in the states for doing what you are doing bro bro you and your company be safe and all of you Come home to your family's soon.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> that's what's up... again thank you from all of us here in the states for doing what you are doing bro bro you and your company be safe and all of you Come home to your family's soon.


MUCH THANKS BRO


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Was looking through my all my build up pics and found a few I never posted.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a few more and some mock ups from along the way as well.
I had some downtime here in the sandbox now I'm off to kick some more terrorist butt, 
next time I get a few moments free, I'll try and share the rest.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

throwback- with fresh paint n clear from the KandyShop before it was packaged up and sent my way....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> how many people can say they smoked with Joe Cool the Camel? I can
> 
> why'd, the camel's cross the road? to avoid getting shot the fuck up with a 50 Cal.
> 
> ...


Thank you for serving our country, your bike is beautiful bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

noe_from_texas said:


> Thank you for serving our country, your bike is beautiful bro


thank you for the support and nice compliment of blue crush


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

dvd cover of the photos sent to LRM from my photographer Curbside Imagery


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Wassup Frankie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Wassup Frankie


wats good sal, how's that reese coming along, still working on it or you got something new?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LRM Photoshoot day throwback!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> LRM Photoshoot day throwback!
> View attachment 829041


:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Yessir,... that's me and my guys holding it down from the sandbox.
> 
> can't wait to get my hands on a copy...
> also is the first issue of lrm with an east coast NY lolo cover car big ups to my homies with Drastic Auto Club as well.
> ...


thanks bro.....


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

Whats up Blue Crush nice bike i like the way it came out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> LRM Photoshoot day throwback!
> View attachment 829041


Do you ever take it off that rack?


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:


waddup playa



drasticbean said:


> thanks bro.....


no thanks needed bro dont mention it. That was a good issue for our side of the country



dark angel 2011 said:


> Whats up Blue Crush nice bike i like the way it came out


Thanks bro. I'ma a fan of your 26'er too maybe one day we can see each others in person.



socios b.c. prez said:


> Do you ever take it off that rack?


when I first completed it and rode it for a real quik test ride to make sure everything functioned properly yes. Other than that not really.... no need to take it on and off it. The faced wheel stands that Mr. Linville made for it, holds the bike real secure and it actually makes it easier to move by just lifting it complete from the bar like that, rather then trying to push it and roll it turning it and shit. Why take the risk of scratching it up for no reason. Thats just me and my logic.


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

:bowrofl:




PedaLScraperZ said:


> LRM Photoshoot day throwback!
> View attachment 829041


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's without the wheel stands (***off the rack***), before I added the wireless, remote pump and dump airride system.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 834714
> 
> Here's without the wheel stands (***off the rack***), before I added the wireless, remote pump and dump airride system.


You still taking it to Vegas next year?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

in a perfect world I'd like to say yes. I would love to bro, but who knows.. never know with all the ish going on in the world today theres always the possibility of being overseas again or on duty somewhere stateside.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> in a perfect world I'd like to say yes. I would love to bro, but who knows.. never know with all the ish going on in the world today theres always the possibility of being overseas again or on duty somewhere stateside.


What do you think your chances are going up against venom?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> What do you think your chances are going up against venom?


honestly bud... win, loose or draw with any bike, not just venom, i could care less anymore.... I just want to be able to get it out and show it. When I was building it, yea back a few years ago... I wanted to get the big win but, now with everything that happened and me going away again... it's a little behind its time now for present day competition and every day things change and go up a notch or two. I'm not adding or upgrading anything to it, if and when it is that I get the chance to show it at a lrm event. I will show it as is. weather it be a classic by then or whatever lol.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> honestly bud... win, loose or draw with any bike, not just venom, i could care less anymore.... I just want to be able to get it out and show it. When I was building it, yea back a few years ago... I wanted to get the big win but, now with everything that happened and me going away again... it's a little behind its time now for present day competition and every day things change and go up a notch or two. I'm not adding or upgrading anything to it, if and when it is that I get the chance to show it at a lrm event. I will show it as is. weather it be a classic by then or whatever lol.


Just sell it to TonyO lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> honestly bud... win, loose or draw with any bike, not just venom, i could care less anymore.... I just want to be able to get it out and show it. When I was building it, yea back a few years ago... I wanted to get the big win but, now with everything that happened and me going away again... it's a little behind its time now for present day competition and every day things change and go up a notch or two. I'm not adding or upgrading anything to it, if and when it is that I get the chance to show it at a lrm event. I will show it as is. weather it be a classic by then or whatever lol.


now thats the true low riding spirit


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

Id love to see this thing at an LRM show in person. It looks awesome. The build pics are interesting to see it come to life. I think it will still do well in the future. Looks like it will hang with the test of time. Keep up the good work man! This build shows you dont have to dump a crazy amount of money into a bike that can show with the best of them. The frame is sick!!! The colors go really well with each other and it has some flow to it as far as parts. Any more pics of it like close ups other then the LRM feature that would be cool like in natural light etc.




PedaLScraperZ said:


> honestly bud... win, loose or draw with any bike, not just venom, i could care less anymore.... I just want to be able to get it out and show it. When I was building it, yea back a few years ago... I wanted to get the big win but, now with everything that happened and me going away again... it's a little behind its time now for present day competition and every day things change and go up a notch or two. I'm not adding or upgrading anything to it, if and when it is that I get the chance to show it at a lrm event. I will show it as is. weather it be a classic by then or whatever lol.


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 834714
> 
> Here's without the wheel stands (***off the rack***), before I added the wireless, remote pump and dump airride system.


looks good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> honestly bud... win, loose or draw with any bike, not just venom, i could care less anymore.... I just want to be able to get it out and show it. When I was building it, yea back a few years ago... I wanted to get the big win but, now with everything that happened and me going away again... it's a little behind its time now for present day competition and every day things change and go up a notch or two. I'm not adding or upgrading anything to it, if and when it is that I get the chance to show it at a lrm event. I will show it as is. weather it be a classic by then or whatever lol.


Cool


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> honestly bud... win, loose or draw with any bike, not just venom, i could care less anymore.... I just want to be able to get it out and show it. When I was building it, yea back a few years ago... I wanted to get the big win but, now with everything that happened and me going away again... it's a little behind its time now for present day competition and every day things change and go up a notch or two. I'm not adding or upgrading anything to it, if and when it is that I get the chance to show it at a lrm event. I will show it as is. weather it be a classic by then or whatever lol.


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Just sell it to TonyO lol


bahahahaha..... no thank you lmao



Clown Confusion said:


> now thats the true low riding spirit


word... It really sucks that lrm don't come to my side of the country anymore bro.... hopefully one day they'll add us back in the yearly tour. with a sanctioned event.



WD68_Revenge said:


> Id love to see this thing at an LRM show in person. It looks awesome. The build pics are interesting to see it come to life. I think it will still do well in the future. Looks like it will hang with the test of time. Keep up the good work man! This build shows you dont have to dump a crazy amount of money into a bike that can show with the best of them. The frame is sick!!! The colors go really well with each other and it has some flow to it as far as parts. Any more pics of it like close ups other then the LRM feature that would be cool like in natural light etc.


 thanks homie but, I have to disagree with the dumping money into it lol... I did put a pretty penny into this build. I utilized a top notch crew and you gotta pay the cost for fine quality. plus being so far away unfortunately I had to put alot extra into shipping and mail costs. The frame was made by John Twitty of the Kandy Shop out of Texas, he's the owner of the one and only 12" bike of the year "one luv". he really got down on it. as for the flow of all the parts that was a combo of me, mike linville and justdeez's minds flowing and working together to bring it all to life by Danny's superb cad work and spears cutting. as for pics yea there's more. when I get time i post a few here and there. 



A&R said:


> looks good bro:thumbsup:


thanks bro, happy to have you a part of the team in this build to bad there wasnt more we could of did together. *****Anyone looking for quality show chrome plating thats willing to ship there parts out.....hit these guys up. there prices are very good, there customer service is great and they will not disappoint.



socios b.c. prez said:


> Cool


when you gonna finish up that lil 12 inch homie... I look forward to seeing what you got in stored for that thing in the future



Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:


waddup playa.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm hoping to at least have my lil tiger painted by the end of the year. There's not much left to do but I gotta finish some other peoples projects first.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm hoping to at least have my lil tiger painted by the end of the year. There's not much left to do but I gotta finish some other peoples projects first.


cool, cool, thats whats up


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy turkey day errybody


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hibernation mode for winter!!!

hopefully next show season I'm able to get her out as much as I'd like to and get to travel around with it.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

look like you busted out some art and craft blue glitter break lines?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Sup Frankie


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 931562
> 
> hibernation mode for winter!!!
> 
> hopefully next show season I'm able to get her out as much as I'd like to and get to travel around with it.


:nicoderm:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> look like you busted out some art and craft blue glitter break lines?


haha, the pump n dump wires are covered with the same tube in the back too.



LINCOLNSAL said:


> Sup Frankie


waddup sal



Kiloz said:


> :nicoderm:


uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Happy Holidays errybody- let this be a safe, healthy and happy time for each and everyone of you and your families*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I expected to see Blue Crush hanging from a christmas free :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> I expected to see Blue Crush hanging from a christmas free :drama:


haha still waiting for hot wheels to make the diecast replica fool-lol


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> haha still waiting for hot wheels to make the diecast replica fool-lol


:thumbsup:

Are you on tour this year? Or can we finally link up for a show this summer? I want to still do that photo shoot side by side, we are the only two in this general area who are holding it down for custom lowrider bicycles.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you on tour this year? Or can we finally link up for a show this summer? I want to still do that photo shoot side by side, we are the only two in this general area who are holding it down for custom lowrider bicycles.


hopefully I'll get out as much as I would like to...side by side would be good at a show or two


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

So true, love it.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

More pics to come at "The North East Rod and Customs Nationals"


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh chit, you back homie, you making it out to vegas


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> View attachment 1144377
> 
> View attachment 1144385
> 
> ...



Looking good brotha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

96tein said:


> Oh chit, you back homie, you making it out to vegas


not to sure about this year just yet, i'd like to but wont know until the date gets closer



Kiloz said:


>


:h5:



LINCOLNSAL said:


> Looking good brotha


thanks sal


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


>


1. whats up with the music?
2. Why didn't you tell me you were going to the Autorama, I would of drove to check out the bike. 
3. Dope video regardless! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> 1. whats up with the music?
> 2. Why didn't you tell me you were going to the Autorama, I would of drove to check out the bike.
> 3. Dope video regardless!
> :thumbsup:


1. it's a mix of Mozart, haha
2. didn't know i was going till last minute, i posted pics of the show flyer, maybe next time 
3. thanks bro
:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Another spread to add to the collection!!!

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbc...ES10/405020372

I'll post a pic of the printed feature that's in the newspaper, when I go pick up some copies in a bit, hope there's some left.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Print Version


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: Great job Frankie!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


>


wow great job franky the video kick ass & the bike is simply amazing hmg it,s out of this world !!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

YUP, it's for sale........................
I just don't have time for it and it sickens me everytime, I walk by and see it sitting under a cover in it's crate... 

no REASONABLE offer will be refused

I don't get on here at all anymore but,
if your interested and have a respectable/reasonable offer that you think I may entertain email me
[email protected]


bike comes complete just as you see in the video above and the same exact way it was featured in LRM.
buyer will also get over 300+ build up pics from start to finish, as well as the 50 something pics from the photoshoot for LRM.

NOT parting it out, so DO NOT email me for parts, they will be ignored
it was all built piece by piece to match perfectly, I will not whore it out in pieces. All or nothing, sorry.

I'm not hard up for money, just want someone that has the time to show this beast to the world like it was built to do.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> YUP, it's for sale........................
> I just don't have time for it and it sickens me everytime, I walk by and see it sitting under a cover in it's crate...
> 
> no REASONABLE offer will be refused
> ...


Nowadays with bikes like predator going for under 3000 people are gonna be dropping low prices on you!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

best of luck on sale brotha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> YUP, it's for sale........................
> I just don't have time for it and it sickens me everytime, I walk by and see it sitting under a cover in it's crate...
> 
> no REASONABLE offer will be refused
> ...






Ummm how much for the forks? Lmao jk brotha. Bad ass bike, good luck with sale and hopefully it goes to a good home. Maybe TonyO will buy it lol


----------

